# What are the Must-have SQ albums?



## full dp

What are the top 3 must-have cd's for SQ in you car?


----------



## evangojason

I don't know about SQ but when ever installing new equipment the first thing I reach for is Madonna and Michael Jackson.


----------



## cjazzy4

I would say any thing by Phil Collins or Sada. I'm sure there others but can't think of any now.


----------



## boosted2.7

Eagles Hell freezes over live. And I really enjoy Dire Straits.


----------



## Mindcrime

evangojason said:


> I don't know about SQ but when ever installing new equipment the first thing I reach for is Madonna and Michael Jackson.


Me too! Old school, but sounds great


----------



## Maylar

Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" is a must-have. It's superbly engineered. I think it's -10dB recording level, you can crank the HU volume way up.

And Dire Straits Brothers in Arms is my favorite demo CD.


----------



## Micksh

Maylar said:


> Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" is a must-have. It's superbly engineered. I think it's -10dB recording level, you can crank the HU volume way up.
> 
> And Dire Straits Brothers in Arms is my favorite demo CD.


I totally agree with both of these. I also love most of Michael Buble’s music as well. If you like synthesizers, Bachbusters by Don Dorsey is a great sounding one too.


----------



## ADCS-1

Michael Jackson-Thriller
Flim & the BB`s-Big Notes
Dance With a Stranger-DWAS


----------



## Top Heavy

Santana, Eric Clapton, Police (Remastered), Steely Dan, Chicago, Alicia Keys, Dru Hill, Sisquo, Tyrese, War, Curtis Mayfield, Isley Brothers, Musiq Soulchild, Lenny Kravitz.......

I could go on.

All generations of music, multiple genres, there are always some essential stand out tracks that really make a great system worth having.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
Tool - Lateralus
Pink Floyd - The Wall

Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD  I need to get on that.


----------



## JVD240

Seriously dudes...

Download this album. I got the CD for Christmas. INCREDIBLE recording. Really impressed. Seems there's a free DL link if you subscribe. I'm gonna give it a try

Rose Cousins |*

edit: faaaack. it was for one track. good song though. def recommend picking this up anyway.


----------



## RNBRAD

Peter Gabriel "Shaking The Tree". Almost every song is excellent!!
Blue Man Group "The Complex" & "Audio". Just amazing, if your system can take it!!
Tear for Fears "Tears Roll Down" great recordings before the compression wars.


----------



## SkizeR

if you like rap, Life's Good by Nas and Hell The Sequel, by Bad Meets Evil.
living Things and Minutes to Midnight by Linkin Park


----------



## aj1735

Subscribed, I really need to get some of these. I am going to have a big list of wants. Lol


----------



## robert_wrath

I thought the topic is Must Have SQ Albums.


----------



## full dp

Top Heavy said:


> Santana, Eric Clapton, Police (Remastered), Steely Dan, Chicago, Alicia Keys, Dru Hill, Sisquo, Tyrese, War, Curtis Mayfield, Isley Brothers, Musiq Soulchild, Lenny Kravitz.......
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> All generations of music, multiple genres, there are always some essential stand out tracks that really make a great system worth having.


Isley Brothers - Mission to please album is one of my favorite and the 3rd track in the " Baby makin music" album called 'Just Came Here To Chill' is sick! and other singles such as 'between the sheets' and 'for the love of you' are really sexy.

Steely dan, A. keys, l. kraviz are good sq albums also.


----------



## full dp

SkizeR said:


> if you like rap, Life's Good by Nas and Hell The Sequel, by Bad Meets Evil.
> living Things and Minutes to Midnight by Linkin Park


the Nas album is dope!


----------



## full dp

Here some of my personal favorite albums..

Pink Floyd - The other side of the moon (SACD)









O' Jays - Ship Ajoy (SACD) 









Focal: The Spirit Of Sound, Vol. 5









Joe weed- The vulture









Audison - Music Expression Vol.1


----------



## Top Heavy

robert_wrath said:


> I thought the topic is Must Have SQ Albums.


That's the problem, rarely is an entire album a great SQ piece.

Is an album a "Must Have" for a few singles?

I've found that certain artists have a few great SQ singles on an album, but can consistently put out a few per album.


----------



## DAT

JVD240 said:


> Seriously dudes...
> 
> Download this album. I got the CD for Christmas. INCREDIBLE recording. Really impressed. Seems there's a free DL link if you subscribe. I'm gonna give it a try
> 
> Rose Cousins |*
> 
> edit: faaaack. it was for one track. good song though. def recommend picking this up anyway.



Nice, I heard that Rose Cousins few weeks back. Sounds like country music 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## full dp

oow...i forgot...

Authentic Audio Check - AYA Test Disc









Audiophile reference IV









Madonna - Celebration


----------



## Maylar

Top Heavy said:


> That's the problem, rarely is an entire album a great SQ piece.
> 
> Is an album a "Must Have" for a few singles?


It's not so much the music that makes an SQ recording, it's the recording itself. There are no "SQ" songs on a poorly recorded album.


----------



## m3gunner

For checking out a system:

Get the Knack - The Knack
All of the songs have the lead guitar panned hard right and the rhythm guitar panned hard left. Helps me to figure out if I mucked up the RCAs.

For pure essque listening:

Crime of the Century - Supertramp

anything by Alison Krauss

Ænima - Tool


----------



## Skullz

Styx - Grand Illusion
Supertramp - Classics Vol.9
Yes - The yes album
Jackson Brown - Running on Empty (The load-out & Stay)

Many others but i'll stop with those.


----------



## rmoltis

the avatar soundtrack is great its full of lots of natural instruments, vocals, bass, mids highs, orchestra etc. I mean it better it was made for a $300,000,000 movie

also
Starkbass: eardrums and black holes


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
Tool - Lateralus
Pink Floyd - The Wall

Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD I need to get on that. 


* I totally agree with the above alice in chains jar of flies is in my top 3
and pink floyd the wall


----------



## dougelam

You guys are right on track

Supertramp-crime of the century (every song)

Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Moon (every song)

Motley Crue-Dr Feelsgood (every song)

Great White-Hooked (every song)

Tracy Chapman-Gimme one reason Hits

Ozzy-no More Tears (every song)

Thats my playlist for the this week


----------



## Sully

The crazy thing is most of your favorite SQ albums you guys are picking are A=432hz albums not A=440hz. Pink Floyd, Michael Jackson Thiller, any Tool record, Sade, Steely Dan, Madonna, Peter Gabriel, AC/DC, John Lennon, Adele, Coldplay, Metallica, Bob Marley, Old Van Halen, Steve Winwood, Mazzy Star, Sarah McLachlin, Selena, Frank Sinatra, Willie Nelson, Red hot chilli peppers, Star wars theme, Whitney Houston I will always love you all of these are A=432hz records I could go on and on.

Read up if you dont know what i mean

The Importance of 432Hz Music

Our music scales are off! Not tuned to the cosmic 432 « Ascension Fever

or watch this series

The Cosmic 432 - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

Enigma s/t.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## full dp

Sully said:


> The crazy thing is most of your favorite SQ albums you guys are picking are A=432hz albums not A=440hz. Pink Floyd, Michael Jackson Thiller, any Tool record, Sade, Steely Dan, Madonna, Peter Gabriel, AC/DC, John Lennon, Adele, Coldplay, Metallica, Bob Marley, Old Van Halen, Steve Winwood, Mazzy Star, Sarah McLachlin, Selena, Frank Sinatra, Willie Nelson, Red hot chilli peppers, Star wars theme, Whitney Houston I will always love you all of these are A=432hz records I could go on and on.
> 
> Read up if you dont know what i mean
> 
> The Importance of 432Hz Music
> 
> Our music scales are off! Not tuned to the cosmic 432 « Ascension Fever
> 
> or watch this series
> 
> The Cosmic 432 - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## dougelam

Sully said:


> The crazy thing is most of your favorite SQ albums you guys are picking are A=432hz albums not A=440hz. Pink Floyd, Michael Jackson Thiller, any Tool record, Sade, Steely Dan, Madonna, Peter Gabriel, AC/DC, John Lennon, Adele, Coldplay, Metallica, Bob Marley, Old Van Halen, Steve Winwood, Mazzy Star, Sarah McLachlin, Selena, Frank Sinatra, Willie Nelson, Red hot chilli peppers, Star wars theme, Whitney Houston I will always love you all of these are A=432hz records I could go on and on.
> 
> Read up if you dont know what i mean
> 
> The Importance of 432Hz Music
> 
> Our music scales are off! Not tuned to the cosmic 432 « Ascension Fever
> 
> or watch this series
> 
> The Cosmic 432 - Part 1 - YouTube



Sound quality is in the ear of the beholder
Don't care if they were in 532 of 640hz
how do you know that the cosmic fabric of time is not out of sinc with the space time continuum that we know as NOW?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Crystal Method - Vegas

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spyders03

Metallica S&M
Eagles Live 1994


----------



## dratunes

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Enigma s/t.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This was the first sq disc that got me hooked... and sarah mcgauclin...if my spelling is corect?!


----------



## evilspoons

I'm gonna repeat "Hell Freezes Over" by the Eagles again because it's absolutely amazing.

"All the Right Reasons" by Nickelback has surprisingly good production.

"In Rainbows" by Radiohead is excellent.

The new *remastered* (2011?) Pink Floyd stuff is quite possibly the best recorded audio I've ever heard. If it's available somewhere in 24-bit/192 khz I am extremely interested!!


----------



## evilspoons

Sully said:


> Read up if you dont know what i mean
> 
> The Importance of 432Hz Music
> 
> Our music scales are off! Not tuned to the cosmic 432 « Ascension Fever
> 
> or watch this series
> 
> The Cosmic 432 - Part 1 - YouTube


That's some grade-A nutball conspiracy flavoured stuff right there, dude. Stonehenge??


----------



## Derekj

I really enjoy Ray Charles' Genius Loves Company album, it's a great recording.


----------



## RNBRAD

The Piano Guys. These guys have got some talent!!!











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9GtPX6c_kg


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

A few of mine are 

Toto - Hydra. second gen 1990 reissue. 

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here. 1994 Remaster. 

Tchaikovsky - Highlights from Nutcracker & Swan Lake. Disc one in 1993 Kannon Orchestral Masterworks boxset.

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue. 1997 Legacy remastered eddition.

The Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out. 1997 Legacy remastered eddition.

RUN D.M.C - King of Rock. second gen 1990/1 reissue 

Sir-Mix-Alot - Mack Daddy original 93 release.


----------



## miniSQ

dratunes said:


> This was the first sq disc that got me hooked... and sarah mcgauclin...if my spelling is corect?!


not even if you were using hooked on phonics.

Sarah McLachlan

mac-lock-lan


----------



## therapture

Maylar said:


> *Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" is a must-have.* It's superbly engineered. I think it's -10dB recording level, you can crank the HU volume way up.


Have that CD. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## spyders03

Wow, I just spent way too much downloading some of these...


----------



## billymonter

Top Heavy said:


> That's the problem, rarely is an entire album a great SQ piece.
> 
> Is an album a "Must Have" for a few singles?
> 
> I've found that certain artists have a few great SQ singles on an album, but can consistently put out a few per album.


Beg to differ:
Alan Parsons Project; Look him up he's a lengendary Sound Recording Engineer and musician.
Albums
1. Tales of Mistery and Imagination
2.The Turn of a Friendly Card
3. Eye in the Sky
4. Ammonia Ave.
All others have great sounds but the songs are a bit hokey.

All Impecably recorded with beautiful Sound and Great songs too.


----------



## flecom

for me it would have to be (in no particular order)

1) Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon (*MFSL*)
2) Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture etc. / Kunzel, Cincinnati Pops (*Telarc SACD or Telarc HDTracks 176kHz/24bit lossless*)
3) The Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out (*HDTracks 176kHz/24bit lossless*)

on a side note I think that Telarc 1812 recording is probably the best SQ recording I have *ever* heard... no matter how good the sound system that recording still sounds great... I have listened to that song on headphones that cost more than most cars, and speakers that cost more than most houses! (sadly none of that equipment is mine lol)


----------



## aj1735

I just picked up a 5$ cd at menards and I am really impressed with how it sounds on my system. It's Alanis Morriset acoustic jagged little pill album. 

Also Jeff Becks guitar shop is really great sounding also. Anyone heard either of these before?


----------



## flecom

Alanis Morriset and Tori Amos both have very well recorded albums, definitely up there...

Norah Jones also, its the "go to" audiofool CD for demoing systems... but I think if I hear it again I'm going to scream lol


----------



## nathan08

The Dali CD 

DALI CD Vol. 3


----------



## full dp

nathan08 said:


> The Dali CD
> 
> DALI CD Vol. 3


this is nice! even the first and second volumes are great!


----------



## DAT

Wow I love the Dali cd, did not know they had volume 2 & 3 


Anyone ?


----------



## jowens500

I have the Dali CD 1&2. Did not know there was a 3. I'll have to check into that.


----------



## nathan08

One of the best cd out there to have on hand. The three is even better then the 2 one. It a must have! I use it to test all the time.


----------



## otis857

Mark Knopfler - Golden Heart
Grateful Dead - Terrapin Station
Dire Straits - Love Over Gold

& ANY Mo Fi Sound Labs albums


----------



## jowens500

If you don't own this CD, I suggest you beg, borrow or steal it. It's by far one if the most dynamic CD's I've ever heard.


----------



## Grizz Archer

Maylar said:


> Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" is a must-have. It's superbly engineered. I think it's -10dB recording level, you can crank the HU volume way up.
> 
> And Dire Straits Brothers in Arms is my favorite demo CD.



Agreed, JW is awesome!


----------



## Grizz Archer

SaturnSL1 said:


> Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
> Tool - Lateralus
> Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD  I need to get on that.


Duuuuuude! AIC unplugged is freaking epic. Would? is one of my favorite recordings of all times. Especially with that gnarly bass string crunch that makes people think they blew a speaker...


----------



## Grizz Archer

nathan08 said:


> The Dali CD
> 
> DALI CD Vol. 3


Touche! That disc is ****ing unreal! A couple tracks I do not care for, but the quality of recording is rarely equalled...


----------



## Grizz Archer

Cool to get some great suggestions. You guys name alot of my favorites. Some that I did not see mentioned are Rebecca Pidgeon and Diana Krall. For testing midbass and subwoofer, I love to use Pantera. Vinnie Paul's double bass drums will blow your mind if you have transient drivers and high damping (don't even start a new damn thread about damping!). But sadly, most systems I hear just sound like a blur of crap. If you can play Vinnie Paul well, I will be impressed. I also like Stanley Clark - insane bass player. I even like alot of whack **** like China monk drummers and Yoshida Brothers. I could go on forever because I have gotten turned onto alot of cool stuff. Somebody on here, with some free time, needs to compile a list of all of these suggestions, but break it down by genre. Takers? Anybody?


----------



## lsm

Check out Mapleshade Records dot com for serious SQ Reference Quality recordings.


----------



## rjtapp

SaturnSL1 said:


> Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
> Tool - Lateralus
> Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD  I need to get on that.


The live pink Floyd "the wall" is a must have in a sq install. Track 10 on the second cd "you better run", oh ya twist that knob to the right and enjoy!


----------



## seanobs

Max Power - Booty Bass.


----------



## JimHTP

Portishead-Roseland Live
Rebelution-Peace of mind acoustic( i did not even care for the band until I heard the live recording, simply amazing)
Audioslave - Audioslave is a fun listen on any well tuned system though I can't really say how well it was recorded


----------



## khanhfat

I don't know what you are listening to. Best audiophile voices collections are great to have , very beautiful vocal and jazz selections. Then if you want a little bit of everything, then Focal Cds set are great as well. Besides that there's a tons of Test CD from Stockfisch, Telarc, Chesky, FIM, Supreme Stereo Sound,etc.

You can get those CD on ebay from a seller in Hongkong, Internationalrecords . Ask for a BIN and combined shipping discount if you plan to buy 10 or more.


----------



## breeze612

I always tested my completed systems "back in the day" with Spies- Music of Espionage... I knew that disc inside and out, and knew exactly how to affect a system after listening to it. Someone else mentioned Alan Parsons; great choice as well. Loved Jennifer Warnes (to qualify; not such a fan of the music, but awesome for system evaluation). That Focal test disc was a go-to as well.

For rock, I loved remixes of Rush- Moving Pictures (especially the newest one that just came out with the Blu-ray), and I also agree with whoever mentioned Pantera... I put many competitors sub enclosure performance to shame with the speed of the kick drums on almost any of those albums...


----------



## soundcontrol

Tool- AEnima


----------



## Grizz Archer

breeze612 said:


> I always tested my completed systems "back in the day" with Spies- Music of Espionage... I knew that disc inside and out, and knew exactly how to affect a system after listening to it. Someone else mentioned Alan Parsons; great choice as well. Loved Jennifer Warnes (to qualify; not such a fan of the music, but awesome for system evaluation). That Focal test disc was a go-to as well.
> 
> For rock, I loved remixes of Rush- Moving Pictures (especially the newest one that just came out with the Blu-ray), and I also agree with whoever mentioned Pantera... I put many competitors sub enclosure performance to shame with the speed of the kick drums on almost any of those albums...


Exactly, and people laugh when I pullout Pantera's Cowboys From Hell album. They think I am just a metalhead that does not know what music is. I do not know a a better disc for testing transience...


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Exactly, and people laugh when I pullout Pantera's Cowboys From Hell album. They think I am just a metalhead that does not know what music is. I do not know a a better disc for testing transience...


Shouldn't you be working on your car? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ___H

Some good ones here. My personal favorites when setting up my systems are
Prince - Around the World in a Day, LeAnn Rimes - Blue, and Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique.


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Shouldn't you be working on your car?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I can't, to freaking cold. Plus, I may change my stage/center/fill drivers sponsor... I need a big ****ing cardboard box with a heater!!!


----------



## Swankmotee

Two really stellar albums are Bryan Ferry "Boys and Girls " and "Bete Noire" which are incredibly deep recordings with tons of soundstage and frequency range! I highly recommend these!!'


----------



## blue934

Anything from Yello but the latest, 'Touch' is my new go to test album. Jennifer Warnes 'The Hunter'

D


----------



## khanhfat

Talking of which I forgot the Absolute Sampler CD On the Fly i post a while back. The whole CD is pretty much everything you need to test the whole system with a wide range variety of music. 

Absolute Sampler On the Fly


----------



## stickpony

boosted2.7 said:


> Eagles Hell freezes over live. And I really enjoy Dire Straits.


Yep. Hell Freezes over all the way. BEST live recording of all time


----------



## ecrimjr

For outstanding drums try the sound track to Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon. The drums on that disc are amazing.
Also, I like to distinguish between discs with great music and discs with great sound quality. sometimes they are the same (yeah) other times they are not. Some discs that I think sound great and have great music are Hugh Masekela Hope. And you want the analog productions remastered disc which is a hybrid SACD. The music is amazing and you will especially like track12 Stimela (The Coal Train). I have it on vinyl as well and with the lights out you feel like you can see the train taking young African men to the coal mines. Great tune. Another great recording for sound quality is Jacintha The Girl From Bossa Nova. it's a groove note recording and they master everything using vintage tube gear. Her voice is amazing and she sounds as if she is in the room. It's produced by Joe Harley and yes they do actually use all audioquest wire in his mastering studios. it's also a hybrid super audio cd which plays on regular cd players. If you like blues a great disc is Junior Wells Come on In this House. It also is a hybrid SACD but plays on all cd players. There are 6 different slide guitarist featured on the cd and the music is a amazing. Also several of the XRCDs that JVC came out with awhile back all sound great. I've got a Tony Bennett singing with Bill Evans cd, Lee Rittenoour in Rio, if you like classical Mussorgsky-Ravel. Not really last but I'll stop here I would include if you like Jazz almost any cd by the YellowJackets. bob Mintzer on Alto Sax, Russell Ferrante on keyboards, Jimmy Haslip on bass and William Kennedy on Drums. My favorite cd for listening and testing equipment is the CD Green House and the title song of the same name. It has a wonderful classical lead in (violin) but then breaks out into a grooving jazz fusion of percussion and bass with an urgency that is just killer. It looks like they have a new bass player. Yellowjackets Online: Welcome To The Official Yellowjackets Website! The yellow jackets always made me feel like they were taking me on a journey and I always thought it was great car music. One other group I like to use for listening tests is a group called level 42. I'm not sure how to categorize their music as its not R&B but not Rock either. But their music had a lot of vocal harmonies and kick butt grooves and good speakers could distinguish the voices of the singers while less resolving speakers struggled with clarity. I prefer the music that was studio recorded versus their live music. I guess they were kind of like Dave Mathews band but with more vocal harmony.


----------



## Stookie

Stumbled on this link the other day - CD/Audio Mastering - Reference Audio CD's


----------



## ecrimjr

Thanks for the link that is a very cool list.


----------



## Vegas Vince

not sure if listed... 

Metallica S&M Album...


----------



## sweefu

Has anyone mentioned the Sheffield Labs Drum and Track disc?
This is such a fun album, a good way to tune mid/sub bass and check for resonances/rattles too. 
It's harder to find but comes in XRCD too


----------



## sanfelice

Thievery Corporation - The Mirror Conspiracy
Pink Floyd - DSoTM
Roland Kirk - Domino
Kings of Convenience - Riot on an Empty Street


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

Herbie Hancock - Possibilities


----------



## wilkes5

autonomous bass heads - my style shall stand alone
autonomoius bass heads - how do you like it

two from my collection which have been wanting to listen to on a good SQL system.


----------



## MUGWUMP

gregerst22 said:


> Disturbed - Liberate, Inside the Fire and a lot their other songs are great for transience.
> 
> Also *Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock* at the highest volume can shut down weaker systems, amps can go into protect mode. Especially if everything is running off of one amp. There is just so much going on in that song it stresses the whole system and doesn't let up. If you haven't tried this one you should.


Is this actually a decent recording?

I really liked this album when it came out, but I can't see it being recorded well. I really need that "snap" with the snare drum. I can get it on some recordings like Dire Straights Sultains of swing, and a lot of 80s bands like the Police, but it's lacking all over the place.. Most just sound like some weak sample of a snare.

The better my stereo sounds the more music I can't listen to because I instantly can tell if the recording sucks.

There's tons of tracks with nice bass, but how about some more with the "snappy" midbass? I just ordered Michael Jacksons "Dangerous" for the song Black or White. I couldn't admit I liked the song when it came out, but now...damn that song sounds awesome on my home system. I'm hoping whenb I listen in the car I'm impressed.

I just bought a White Stripes album and while I think the music is awesome I wonder why such an awesome artist wouldn't care about the production value.

I was never into the down-tempo stuff until I heard Zero 7's "When it falls". I swear that album gives me chills.

Ok done with the rambling.


----------



## Velozity

Where can I get those Dali CDs? I found a place in Europe, but is there anywhere stateside?


----------



## WestCo

In for albums 

Personally if I want to test a deck's DAC I reach for some Boston.
Tom Schultz can push the limits of what an electric guitar can do.

The Corporate America album (very hard to find). Has some really amazing vocals and guitar solos. The "3rd stage" album is another one that is definately worth demoing on a new deck.

I wouldn't necessarly consider them SQ albums, but if a deck can make them sound good then the deck is definately something you want to keep in your collection.

Boston - Corporate America (Tracks 1-3) - YouTube

Boston-Third Stage 1986 [FULL ALBUM] - YouTube


----------



## DAT

Velozity said:


> Where can I get those Dali CDs? I found a place in Europe, but is there anywhere stateside?


i can send you volume 1

I don;t have 2 or 3, but would like them,


----------



## evilspoons

MUGWUMP said:


> The better my stereo sounds the more music I can't listen to because I instantly can tell if the recording sucks.


Ugh, I know what you mean. I love Arcade Fire, especially their album "The Suburbs", but putting it on an expensive hi-fi system to demo speakers was an exercise in disappointment - you could really tell the levels were maxed out instead of using the entire available dynamic range. Meanwhile, a Fleetwood Mac album from 1977 (Rumours) sounds great by using the dynamic range to much greater effect.

I may have already mentioned this in this thread but Radiohead's "In Rainbows" is a fantastic recording, everything is so clear and once you've got a pair of speakers positioned properly the sound just expands and wraps around you. I started noticing what I thought were single noises were actually separate instruments/samples/whatever.


----------



## msmith

stickpony said:


> Yep. Hell Freezes over all the way. BEST live recording of all time


They cheated... it was recorded in front of a small audience on a Warner Bros. sound stage in L.A. Not exactly a real live venue. 

For some really special live recordings that are really live, check out:

Eric Clapton: "One More Car, One More Rider" << awesome recording, killer bass
Curtis Mayfield: "Curtis: Live" << small club atmosphere, brilliant!
Monty Alexander Trio: "The Monty Alexander Trio Live! at the Montreux Festival" << jaw-dropping jazz trio, with supernatural piano playing
Nirvana: "Unplugged" << all-around great sound.
Queen: "Live at Wembley" << crazy good performance, good sound.
Pink Floyd: "Pulse" << the entire Dark Side of the Moon album, live. great.


----------



## DAT

Thanks Manville /JL ?

Great titles I have most of those. !


----------



## tnbubba

anybody mention TOTO?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

tnbubba said:


> anybody mention TOTO?


I mentioned there album Hydra a few pages back.


----------



## DAT

gregerst22 said:


> I wouldn't say the smashing pumpkins is a great recording. Certainly not up there with Dire Straits Sultains of Swing but is interesting for "stressing" the sound system.
> There's a lot of recommendations on here that I'm going to try. But if there's one thing I try to be adamant about it's listening to music that "I like" and not merely listening to it because it's production quality is great and it sounds awesome in my car. The reason I invested time/money/effort into car audio was for me to enjoy my music even if it means sacrificing some SQ and having to adjust my Eq to try and make it sound better.


Hmm I love that album I will check it out tonight and report the DR. Score.

the higher the DR better the recording, pretty much anything lower than a 10 maybe a 9 is recorded like ass, thats what the recording industry thinks we want to barely turn the volume knob and have it scream...

if its recorded well , than higher the DR and you'll have to crank the volume knob up higher also...


----------



## DAT

Okay here is the DR of Smashing Pumpkins:

Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-12 16:59:55

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: Smashing Pumpkins / Siamese Dream
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR10 -0.44 dB -11.37 dB 4:58 ?-01 Cherub Rock
DR11 -0.20 dB -11.84 dB 3:42 ?-02 Quiet
DR11 -0.20 dB -12.67 dB 3:20 ?-03 Today
DR11 -0.20 dB -13.95 dB 6:57 ?-04 Hummer
DR10 -0.20 dB -11.71 dB 4:07 ?-05 Rocket
DR10 -0.20 dB -13.34 dB 3:17 ?-06 Disarm
DR10 -0.20 dB -14.15 dB 6:40 ?-07 Soma
DR10 -0.20 dB -12.00 dB 5:14 ?-08 Geek USA
DR11 -0.20 dB -12.82 dB 5:49 ?-09 Mayonaise
DR11 -0.20 dB -14.43 dB 4:29 ?-10 Spaceboy
DR11 -0.20 dB -13.54 dB 8:43 ?-11 Silverfuck
DR10 -4.63 dB -16.38 dB 1:39 ?-12 Sweet Sweet
DR10 -0.25 dB -13.09 dB 3:21 ?-13 Luna
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 13
*Official DR value: DR10*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 1411 kbps
Codec: PCM
================================================================================


----------



## DAT

ok now here is The DALI CD ( Great SQ disc )

Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-12 17:06:50

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: The DALI CD / In Admiration Of Music
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR12 -0.28 dB -14.51 dB 4:59 01-John Campbell - Down In The Hole
DR12 -0.18 dB -15.11 dB 6:04 02-Hans Theessink - Mississippi
DR16 0.00 dB -21.72 dB 10:04 03-Hugh Masekela - Stimela (The Coal Train)
DR16 0.00 dB -21.56 dB 5:31 04-The Yuri Honing Trio - Walking On The Moon
DR14 -0.17 dB -19.26 dB 8:03 05-Jocelyn B. Smith - When I Need You
DR12 -0.15 dB -14.92 dB 6:27 06-Jan Akkerman - Am I Losing You
DR12 0.00 dB -15.65 dB 5:13 07-Damien Rice - Cannonball
DR11 0.00 dB -13.33 dB 6:50 08-Peter Schneider & The Stimulators - St. James Infirmary
DR10 0.00 dB -13.36 dB 5:39 09-Terry Evans - Get Your Lies Straight
DR18 -0.96 dB -25.14 dB 5:14 10-Patricia Barber - Let It Rain
DR12 0.00 dB -16.95 dB 2:27 11-Marilyn Mazur & Audun Kleive - Drum Impro
DR14 -0.39 dB -19.57 dB 2:36 12-Dick Hyman - Bach Up To Me
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 12
*Official DR value: DR13*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 578 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================


----------



## DAT

Now here is a Arcade Fire - Suburbs - Deluxe Edition.. ( great albums ****TY RECORDING ) in my truck it sounds like ass . ( all how they are recorded some F'in LOUD )

remember higher DR is better... 


Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-12 17:11:01

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: Arcade Fire / The Suburbs (Deluxe Edition)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR6 -0.01 dB -8.01 dB 5:15 01-The Suburbs
DR7 -0.01 dB -7.82 dB 4:16 02-Ready to Start
DR7 -0.01 dB -9.14 dB 4:40 03-Modern Man
DR6 -0.01 dB -8.00 dB 3:57 04-Rococo
DR6 -0.01 dB -7.26 dB 2:52 05-Empty Room
DR8 -0.01 dB -8.67 dB 3:12 06-City with No Children
DR7 -0.01 dB -9.55 dB 4:14 07-Half Light I
DR7 -0.01 dB -8.14 dB 4:27 08-Half Light II (No Celebration)
DR7 -0.01 dB -9.03 dB 4:45 09-Suburban War
DR7 0.00 dB -8.09 dB 3:51 10-Month of May
DR7 -0.01 dB -9.67 dB 4:26 11-Wasted Hours
DR6 -0.01 dB -7.97 dB 4:28 12-Deep Blue
DR7 -0.01 dB -8.60 dB 5:01 13-We Used to Wait
DR10 -0.01 dB -13.76 dB 2:54 14-Sprawl I (Flatland)
DR7 -0.01 dB -8.69 dB 5:26 15-Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)
DR9 -2.51 dB -17.14 dB 1:32 16-The Suburbs (Continued)
DR7 -0.01 dB -8.36 dB 5:24 17-Culture War
DR8 -0.01 dB -9.46 dB 3:52 18-Speaking in Tongues
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 18
*Official DR value: DR7*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 861 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================


----------



## DAT

Here is Dire Straits - Dire Straits SACD Hybrid which is better recorded than the normal CD release,

Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-12 17:20:35

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: Dire Straits / Dire Straits (SACD Hybrid 2010)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR10 0.00 dB -12.24 dB 4:03 01-Down To The Waterline
DR10 0.00 dB -11.30 dB 5:27 02-Water Of Love
DR9 0.00 dB -10.55 dB 3:20 03-Setting Me Up
DR11 0.00 dB -12.59 dB 4:14 04-Six Blade Knife
DR10 0.00 dB -11.72 dB 3:03 05-Southbound Again
DR10 0.00 dB -10.93 dB 5:49 06-Sultans Of Swing
DR12 0.00 dB -12.96 dB 6:17 07-In The Gallery
DR12 0.00 dB -13.94 dB 4:44 08-Wild West End
DR12 0.00 dB -13.31 dB 5:04 09-Lions
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 9
*Official DR value: DR11*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 884 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================


----------



## jowens500

A must have IMHO.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

gregerst22 said:


> I wouldn't say the smashing pumpkins is a great recording. Certainly not up there with Dire Straits Sultains of Swing but is interesting for "stressing" the sound system.
> There's a lot of recommendations on here that I'm going to try. But if there's one thing I try to be adamant about it's listening to music that "I like" and not merely listening to it because it's production quality is great and it sounds awesome in my car. The reason I invested time/money/effort into car audio was for me to enjoy my music even if it means sacrificing some SQ and having to adjust my Eq to try and make it sound better.


While I do agree with idea that the reason I set up a sound system (both home and mobile) was to enjoy music I like as apposed to play "well amstered" albums and "impress" everyone with my system quality. Though I can also appreciate SQ and I prefer to get the best print of an album that is avaliable. For example I enjoy Toto, their album Hydra inparticular but the 2001 remasters of their cataloug is pretty much trash. Piecing high's muddy midbass and rummbling and thumping flabby bass (read: not very enjoyable) and despite how much I like there songs I can't stand those remasters. Though the 1991 CD reissues on the otherhand are perfect, no bloated bass, no shrill high's and the mid range is completely disernable. So if it came down to listen to the ablum and have it sound like **** no matter what I do or take some time to track down a superior release I'll take the latter. Though as far as newer albums go (early 2000's and such) I kinda take what I can get since the first prints are ussually the least butchered. 

though for anyone that cares you can look up albums here and compare there Dynamic Range by print: DR Database


----------



## DAT

gregerst22 said:


> I wouldn't say the smashing pumpkins is a great recording. Certainly not up there with Dire Straits Sultains of Swing but is interesting for "stressing" the sound system.
> There's a lot of recommendations on here that I'm going to try. But if there's one thing I try to be adamant about it's listening to music that "I like" and not merely listening to it because it's production quality is great and it sounds awesome in my car. The reason I invested time/money/effort into car audio was for me to enjoy my music even if it means sacrificing some SQ and having to adjust my Eq to try and make it sound better.


actually some of the Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese dream recording is equal to the recording of original Dire Straits album about...

all were original copies no remastering , unless noted from SACD

i can tell you most albums from 80-90's were excellent recordings, even Ozzy and Pantera ...

about 10% on new stuff is recorded well...


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

DAT said:


> actually some of the Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese dream recording is equal to the recording of original Dire Straits album about...
> 
> all were original copies no remastering , unless noted from SACD
> 
> i can tell you most albums from 80-90's were excellent recordings, even Ozzy and Pantera ...
> 
> about 10% on new stuff is recorded well...


Yeah most ablums released before the whole loudness war BS took hold are usualy well mastered, though there are a few exeptions I can think of. Though I have to say that most early CD releases ussualy aren't that great. They usually sound kinda scratchy, I'd chalk that up to it being early in the formats life and people not knowing how to mix it poroperly. The second gen reissues in the late 80's and early 90's are usually supperior. My orginal 1984 copy of Fragile was pretty harsh when it came to treble but my 91 reissue on the other hand is exceptional. 

I think you're being a bit pesimistic on modern mastering, unless you're talking mainly about whats poppular. If thats the case than yeah the norm form your average pop song is about 4-6 in Dynamic Range. Though with that said I've got quite a bit of recent Jazz, Rock and Blues (mainly jazz) (2006-2012) that are mastered pretty well. Yes they could be better but I'll take a 11-13 DR average over 4-6 DR average.


----------



## AudioBob

I've got Thomas Dolby, "Aliens Ate My Buick". Great recordings with lots of dynamic range and is fun to listen to because of the quirky lyrics. I wonder who else has this disc on here?

A couple that I really like: Acoustic Alchemy - Reference Point, The Usual Suspects - Live, Dave And Don Grusin - Sticks and Stones, Spies, Ray Obeido - Iguana, The Rippingtons - Tourist in Paradise, Kraftwerk - Electric Cafe, Deep Breakfast - Ray Lynch

These are all very well recorded and a couple of them are a little out of the ordinary.


----------



## DAT

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Yeah most ablums released before the whole loudness war BS took hold are usualy well mastered, though there are a few exeptions I can think of. Though I have to say that most early CD releases ussualy aren't that great. They usually sound kinda scratchy, I'd chalk that up to it being early in the formats life and people not knowing how to mix it poroperly. The second gen reissues in the late 80's and early 90's are usually supperior. My orginal 1984 copy of Fragile was pretty harsh when it came to treble but my 91 reissue on the other hand is exceptional.
> 
> I think you're being a bit pesimistic on modern mastering, unless you're talking mainly about whats poppular. If thats the case than yeah the norm form your average pop song is about 4-6 in Dynamic Range. Though with that said I've got quite a bit of recent Jazz, Rock and Blues (mainly jazz) (2006-2012) that are mastered pretty well. Yes they could be better but I'll take a 11-13 DR average over 4-6 DR average.


I agree , so let's say the normal popular stuff is not recorded well, I just got a ton of new discs Jazz, Blues and more that's recorded great.

Even the new Grand Funk has great DR. 

Anyone that's wants me to check the DR of a certain disc let me know and if I have it I'll run it for you and post results .


----------



## jowens500

Here's it DR rating.


----------



## khanhfat

DAT said:


> i can send you volume 1
> 
> I don;t have 2 or 3, but would like them,


DAT, i have volume 2 if you want it .

and a few from "inakustik " Germany very interesting selections of track.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

If anyone has it Spyro Gyra's Three Wishes is a very clean test album. It's also smooth as all hell.


----------



## DAT

khanhfat said:


> DAT, i have volume 2 if you want it .
> 
> and a few from "inakustik " Germany very interesting selections of track.


add it to your HD and send to me


----------



## stereo_luver

AudioBob said:


> I've got *Thomas Dolby, "Aliens Ate My Buick". *Great recordings with lots of dynamic range and is fun to listen to because of the quirky lyrics. I wonder who else has this disc on here?
> 
> A couple that I really like: Acoustic Alchemy - Reference Point, The Usual Suspects - Live, Dave And Don Grusin - Sticks and Stones, Spies, Ray Obeido - Iguana, The Rippingtons - Tourist in Paradise, Kraftwerk - Electric Cafe, Deep Breakfast - Ray Lynch
> 
> These are all very well recorded and a couple of them are a little out of the ordinary.


This is a great source of reference material. Lots of information on almost all tracks. Polk Audio had this on the list of 'Demo' CD's for the SDA line of speakers to experience the full effect of the Stereo Demensional Array of the speakers.

Chuck


----------



## autokraftgt

I don't think these have been mentioned, but I enjoy them a lot!

-STEVE WINWOOD (pretty much anything)

-PAUL SIMON (Live in New York)....great drums/ congas, jimbey....Great horn section, and one of the greatest BASS players of all times...IMO


----------



## n_olympios

msmith said:


> They cheated... it was recorded in front of a small audience on a Warner Bros. sound stage in L.A. Not exactly a real live venue.


If only more artists cheated that way...


----------



## Sonus

I've got the first DALI cd released to dealers to use for demos. Has some spectacular tracks on it to demo, however not my kind of music.

I'd second;
Jennfier Warnes - The Hunter
Alice In Chains - Unplugged


In addition I'd add some Norwegian flavour;

Radka Toneff - Fairy Tales
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=radka+toneff+fairytales&oq=radka+ton&gs_l=youtube.3.1.0l8.99.723.0.3237.3.3.0.0.0.0.203.447.0j2j1.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.D5YGQXPXCrc










Kari Bremnes - Løsrivelse (Interpretation of Edvard Munchs (the painter) lyrics/poems)
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kari+bremnes+l%C3%B8srivelse&oq=kari+bremnes+l%C3%B8srivelse&gs_l=youtube.3...25387.30425.0.30672.23.19.0.4.4.0.239.2139.5j13j1.19.0...0.0...1ac.1.OdNvr_YdwgI


----------



## jowens500

Just got this in the mail today. Never heard of her before but picked it up on eBay for $2.50 shipped and its a Telarc Jazz disc.


----------



## spyders03

jowens500 said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Never heard of her before but picked it up on eBay for $2.50 shipped and its a Telarc Jazz disc.


Looks interesting, gonna have to look it up


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

AudioBob said:


> I've got Thomas Dolby, "Aliens Ate My Buick". Great recordings with lots of dynamic range and is fun to listen to because of the quirky lyrics. I wonder who else has this disc on here?


just bought it, certainly different, there is even a fair variety in style of each song
currently listening to it on some cheap cans, will be interesting to try it out on my home system and car.


----------



## MUGWUMP

So this can't analyze itunes lossless?

I can't find a CD I want to test.

Die Antwoord "Ten$Ion"


----------



## jowens500

MUGWUMP said:


> So this can't analyze itunes lossless?
> 
> I can't find a CD I want to test.
> 
> Die Antwoord "Ten$Ion"












You're welcome?


----------



## evangojason

AudioBob said:


> I've got Thomas Dolby, "Aliens Ate My Buick". Great recordings with lots of dynamic range and is fun to listen to because of the quirky lyrics. I wonder who else has this disc on here?


I have it, although currently MIA.


----------



## DAT

*Eric Clapton: "One More Car, One More Rider" *<< awesome recording, killer bass

So i tested my 24bit 48K of the above disc, i noticed before hand some tracks sounded great while others were too avearge... I highlighted the BEST recorded tracks..

here is the average DR of the disc and individual scores.. to me anything below a 9 is not recorded well...


Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-15 16:52:51

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: ? / ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DR13 0.00 dB -15.57 dB 3:38 ?-01. Key To The Highway*
DR9 0.00 dB -10.23 dB 5:44 ?-02. Reptile
DR7 0.00 dB -8.76 dB 4:06 ?-03. Get You On My Mind
*DR13 0.00 dB -14.85 dB 4:26 ?-04. Tears In Heaven*
DR8 0.00 dB -8.99 dB 4:57 ?-05. Bell Bottom Blue
DR9 0.00 dB -11.71 dB 6:23 ?-06. Change The World
DR7 0.00 dB -8.92 dB 8:35 ?-07. My Father's Eyes
DR6 0.00 dB -8.27 dB 8:54 ?-08. River Of Tears
DR7 0.00 dB -8.84 dB 5:37 ?-09. Going Down Slow
DR7 0.00 dB -8.14 dB 6:57 ?-10. She's Gone
DR9 0.00 dB -11.02 dB 4:25 ?-11. I Want A Little Girl
DR7 0.00 dB -8.37 dB 6:03 ?-12. Badge
DR7 0.00 dB -8.54 dB 4:30 ?-13. Hoochie Coochie Man
DR7 0.00 dB -10.46 dB 7:51 ?-14. Have You Ever Loved A Woman
DR6 0.00 dB -7.17 dB 4:21 ?-15. Cocaine
DR9 0.00 dB -11.15 dB 6:42 ?-16. Wonderful Tonight
DR7 0.00 dB -9.58 dB 11:11 ?-17. Layla
DR8 0.00 dB -9.03 dB 3:49 ?-18. Will It Go Round in Circles
DR7 0.00 dB -7.71 dB 6:40 ?-19. Sunshine Of Your Love
*DR12 0.00 dB -15.34 dB 10:01 ?-20. Over The Rainbow*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 20
*Official DR value: DR8*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 1411 kbps
Codec: PCM
================================================================================


----------



## DAT

Here is a dynamite recorded track...

*Patricia Barber - Ode to Billy Joe.flac*

Statistics for: 08-Ode to Billy Joe
Number of samples: 14229600
Duration: 5:23 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Left Right

Peak Value: -1.26 dB --- -1.71 dB 
Avg RMS: -24.65 dB --- -23.85 dB 
DR channel: 18.77 dB --- 17.77 dB 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Official DR Value: DR18*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 598 kbps
Codec: FLAC


----------



## jowens500

This one kind of caught me by surprise.


----------



## DAT

Here is a good Blues disc I like [2CD] but only on Disc 1 so far..

*Guy Davis - The Adventures of Fishy Waters In Bed with the Blues\CD1\*







Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2012-12-10 18:14:14

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: Guy Davis / The Adventures of Fishy Waters: In Bed with the Blues
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR9 -0.23 dB -15.45 dB 0:20 01-Musical Introduction
DR11 -0.25 dB -13.85 dB 5:18 02-Ramblin' All Over
DR11 -0.52 dB -14.49 dB 5:40 03-Railroad Story
DR14 -1.81 dB -18.48 dB 1:00 04-What's It Like Bein' A Hobo
DR12 -0.47 dB -14.12 dB 1:09 05-Miss Ripley's Catfish Stew
DR13 -0.22 dB -15.18 dB 3:09 06-Candy Man
DR15 -0.23 dB -18.35 dB 4:43 07-The Drunken Silkworm
DR13 -0.22 dB -16.60 dB 4:05 08-Fly Took Stockings
DR12 -0.24 dB -16.07 dB 3:40 09-Madison & The Pigs
DR16 -0.87 dB -20.50 dB 5:35 10-The Farmer & His Eight Sons
DR11 -0.32 dB -14.86 dB 1:47 11-Black Man's Blues
DR17 -0.48 dB -21.61 dB 4:24 12-The Lynching
DR10 -0.25 dB -14.09 dB 1:02 13-Black Man’S Blues Pt. 2
DR14 -0.22 dB -17.35 dB 1:49 14-Black Man Dancing
DR14 -0.23 dB -16.78 dB 2:21 15-Fast Runner
DR11 -0.31 dB -13.81 dB 3:05 16-Georgia Rag
DR14 -0.23 dB -17.50 dB 3:22 17-The One-Legged Grave Robber
DR11 -1.31 dB -16.41 dB 0:21 18-Close-Out Side One Music
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 18
*Official DR value: DR13*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 629 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================


----------



## Darth SQ

I can't remember if they've been mentioned yet but I still sware by anything from the Alan Parson's Project.
More specifically, I Robot and On Air.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MUGWUMP

jowens500 said:


> You're welcome��


Thankyou

I knew at least one song on there was great. I'm surprised most of the tracks aren't that low though.

EDIT: NM...it's short filler tracks that have the high DR. I guess I just love Yolandi so much I can forgive the lack of range


----------



## MUGWUMP

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I can't remember if they've been mentioned yet but I still sware by anything from the *Alan Parson's Project*.
> More specifically, I Robot and On Air.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


First record I ever bought was "Eye in the Sky"....Looks like I had a good ear when I was a 10 YO


----------



## msmith

A few points...

The metric being measured by "Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1" is not dynamic range. Dynamic range is the difference between the quietest and the loudest sample in the recording. What is actually being expressed by the "DRM 1.1.1" is Crest Factor, the difference between the average (RMS) level of the track and its peak level. The meter should really be called the "Crest Factor meter"

You have to be careful in using only one metric to describe a track's dynamics. The subjective dynamics are quite complex and not necessarily captured with a whole track average and peak level.

For instance, the peak level could occur only once for a couple of milliseconds and the rest of the track could be a dull, undynamic mess, yet the meter would show a high crest factor.

The track could have a soft, acoustic intro, followed by an undynamic mess.

The track could be a hard driving, loud rock song and inherently less dynamic than an acoustic ballad on the same album. They both appear on the same album, so they have to be made to work together. 

A track could have limited use of the snare and cymbals (which are typically the loudest peaks on a recording), whereas other tracks have tons of snare and cymbals.

In other words, the subjective dynamics don't often correlate with a whole track measurement of peak and average sample values.

That being said, I ran a couple of the tracks you cited through my own Amadeus Pro software, and did a whole track waveform analysis. My tracks are Apple Lossless 16 bit / 44 kHz ripped straight from the CD's using iTunes.

The "Reptile" track is an instrumental, with a medium pace and sounds very clean, with nice dynamics. It's numbers are as follows (left channel only for simplicity):

Peak amplitude: -0.1 dBfs
Min. RMS power: -41.4 dBfs
Avg. RMS power: -13.4 dBfs
Max. RMS power: -8.4 dBfs
Clipped Samples: 0

Dynamic Range: 41.3 dB (difference between Peak and Min. RMS power.)
Crest Factor: 13.3 dB (difference between Peak and Avg. RMS power)

The "River of Tears" numbers are as follows (left channel only for simplicity):

Peak amplitude: 0 dBfs
Min. RMS power: -34.3 dBfs
Avg. RMS power: -11.9 dBfs
Max. RMS power: -7.7 dBfs
Clipped Samples: 0

Dynamic Range: 34.3 dB (difference between Peak and Min. RMS power.)
Crest Factor: 11.9 dB (difference between Peak and Avg. RMS power)

Note that, in both cases, Amadeus Pro returns a Crest Factor measurement that is about 3 dB higher than the "Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1".

Neither track is recorded better or worse than the other. They are both expertly recorded and mastered, by the same person, with the same console, electronics, microphones, etc.

Now, here's the important part... Listen to both tracks subjectively. Which one sounds more dynamic? Most listeners would conclude that River of Tears is more dynamic, even though it's whole track Crest Factor is lower. The peaks in "Reptile" are mostly high hat strikes... whereas, the peaks in "River of Tears" are hard snares. The snares have a far broader spectral content, with much more content in the range where our hearing is more sensitive (midrange). The high hat strikes in "Reptile" are high frequency in nature and sound subjectively less loud. Interestingly, the snare having a wider spectral content causes the RMS power of the signal to rise, reducing crest factor, even though, to our ears, the snare hit is loud and dynamic. 

This is why you have to be very careful to apply a hard, numerical indicator based on a whole track measurement. I really can't recommend that anyone draw any conclusion simply by looking at a crest factor number.

The important thing is whether the recording sounds satisfying and "real". This is impossible to quantify via waveform analysis.




DAT said:


> *Eric Clapton: "One More Car, One More Rider" *<< awesome recording, killer bass
> 
> So i tested my 24bit 48K of the above disc, i noticed before hand some tracks sounded great while others were too avearge... I highlighted the BEST recorded tracks..
> 
> here is the average DR of the disc and individual scores.. to me anything below a 9 is not recorded well...
> 
> 
> Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
> log date: 2013-02-15 16:52:51
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Analyzed: ? / ?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DR Peak RMS Duration Track
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *DR13 0.00 dB -15.57 dB 3:38 ?-01. Key To The Highway*
> DR9 0.00 dB -10.23 dB 5:44 ?-02. Reptile
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.76 dB 4:06 ?-03. Get You On My Mind
> *DR13 0.00 dB -14.85 dB 4:26 ?-04. Tears In Heaven*
> DR8 0.00 dB -8.99 dB 4:57 ?-05. Bell Bottom Blue
> DR9 0.00 dB -11.71 dB 6:23 ?-06. Change The World
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.92 dB 8:35 ?-07. My Father's Eyes
> DR6 0.00 dB -8.27 dB 8:54 ?-08. River Of Tears
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.84 dB 5:37 ?-09. Going Down Slow
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.14 dB 6:57 ?-10. She's Gone
> DR9 0.00 dB -11.02 dB 4:25 ?-11. I Want A Little Girl
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.37 dB 6:03 ?-12. Badge
> DR7 0.00 dB -8.54 dB 4:30 ?-13. Hoochie Coochie Man
> DR7 0.00 dB -10.46 dB 7:51 ?-14. Have You Ever Loved A Woman
> DR6 0.00 dB -7.17 dB 4:21 ?-15. Cocaine
> DR9 0.00 dB -11.15 dB 6:42 ?-16. Wonderful Tonight
> DR7 0.00 dB -9.58 dB 11:11 ?-17. Layla
> DR8 0.00 dB -9.03 dB 3:49 ?-18. Will It Go Round in Circles
> DR7 0.00 dB -7.71 dB 6:40 ?-19. Sunshine Of Your Love
> *DR12 0.00 dB -15.34 dB 10:01 ?-20. Over The Rainbow*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Number of tracks: 20
> *Official DR value: DR8*
> 
> Samplerate: 44100 Hz
> Channels: 2
> Bits per sample: 16
> Bitrate: 1411 kbps
> Codec: PCM
> ================================================================================


----------



## DAT

Good points ,

:thumbsup:


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

subed


----------



## Earzbleed

Yeah, definitely Dark Side Of The Moon.
Good by Morphine
Led Zeppelin 2 - forget who did that 1
No More Tears - Ozzy
El Coyote - Unida


----------



## arrogantt

Whoa... Not a single mention of Trent Reznor (NIN/How to Destroy Angels) or Devin Townsend.

And you guys call yourselves fans of production?! 

Thank the Lord there were Sting/Philly C/Peter G references. And those dudes called the Eagles. But seriously, the first 2 I mentioned are some of the best EVER at producing SQ albums. Expand your horizons!


----------



## nakamichidenon

But seriously, the first 2 I mentioned are some of the best EVER at producing SQ albums. Expand your horizons! 

Ok so you say at producing SQ albums...That does not mean producing the best music! Enough said. Just because you like a certain band doesnt mean the world likes it..! You catch my drift.. arrogantt! Expand your knowledge!


----------



## stereo_luver

Look for most anything engineered by Alan Parsons. His work at MFSL is outstanding.

Chuck


----------



## MarkZ

msmith said:


> A few points...
> 
> The metric being measured by "Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1" is not dynamic range. Dynamic range is the difference between the quietest and the loudest sample in the recording. What is actually being expressed by the "DRM 1.1.1" is Crest Factor, the difference between the average (RMS) level of the track and its peak level. The meter should really be called the "Crest Factor meter"
> 
> You have to be careful in using only one metric to describe a track's dynamics. The subjective dynamics are quite complex and not necessarily captured with a whole track average and peak level.
> 
> For instance, the peak level could occur only once for a couple of milliseconds and the rest of the track could be a dull, undynamic mess, yet the meter would show a high crest factor.
> 
> The track could have a soft, acoustic intro, followed by an undynamic mess.
> 
> The track could be a hard driving, loud rock song and inherently less dynamic than an acoustic ballad on the same album. They both appear on the same album, so they have to be made to work together.
> 
> A track could have limited use of the snare and cymbals (which are typically the loudest peaks on a recording), whereas other tracks have tons of snare and cymbals.
> 
> In other words, the subjective dynamics don't often correlate with a whole track measurement of peak and average sample values.
> 
> That being said, I ran a couple of the tracks you cited through my own Amadeus Pro software, and did a whole track waveform analysis. My tracks are Apple Lossless 16 bit / 44 kHz ripped straight from the CD's using iTunes.
> 
> The "Reptile" track is an instrumental, with a medium pace and sounds very clean, with nice dynamics. It's numbers are as follows (left channel only for simplicity):
> 
> Peak amplitude: -0.1 dBfs
> Min. RMS power: -41.4 dBfs
> Avg. RMS power: -13.4 dBfs
> Max. RMS power: -8.4 dBfs
> Clipped Samples: 0
> 
> Dynamic Range: 41.3 dB (difference between Peak and Min. RMS power.)
> Crest Factor: 13.3 dB (difference between Peak and Avg. RMS power)
> 
> The "River of Tears" numbers are as follows (left channel only for simplicity):
> 
> Peak amplitude: 0 dBfs
> Min. RMS power: -34.3 dBfs
> Avg. RMS power: -11.9 dBfs
> Max. RMS power: -7.7 dBfs
> Clipped Samples: 0
> 
> Dynamic Range: 34.3 dB (difference between Peak and Min. RMS power.)
> Crest Factor: 11.9 dB (difference between Peak and Avg. RMS power)
> 
> Note that, in both cases, Amadeus Pro returns a Crest Factor measurement that is about 3 dB higher than the "Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1".
> 
> Neither track is recorded better or worse than the other. They are both expertly recorded and mastered, by the same person, with the same console, electronics, microphones, etc.
> 
> Now, here's the important part... Listen to both tracks subjectively. Which one sounds more dynamic? Most listeners would conclude that River of Tears is more dynamic, even though it's whole track Crest Factor is lower. The peaks in "Reptile" are mostly high hat strikes... whereas, the peaks in "River of Tears" are hard snares. The snares have a far broader spectral content, with much more content in the range where our hearing is more sensitive (midrange). The high hat strikes in "Reptile" are high frequency in nature and sound subjectively less loud. Interestingly, the snare having a wider spectral content causes the RMS power of the signal to rise, reducing crest factor, even though, to our ears, the snare hit is loud and dynamic.
> 
> This is why you have to be very careful to apply a hard, numerical indicator based on a whole track measurement. I really can't recommend that anyone draw any conclusion simply by looking at a crest factor number.
> 
> The important thing is whether the recording sounds satisfying and "real". This is impossible to quantify via waveform analysis.


Thank you for posting this.

I'd also like to point out that higher dynamic range is not necessarily better. There _is_ actually such a thing as too dynamic. You often see this when beginners try to record their band's music. I can even think of a couple professionally recorded albums that are too dynamic, or might be considered too dynamic by most people's standards. [I'm thinking of the vocals on the last couple Beach House albums that were left wide open for effect]

Compression, when done correctly, is a very valuable and *necessary* tool.


----------



## arrogantt

nakamichidenon said:


> Ok so you say at producing SQ albums...That does not mean producing the best music!


Thread title.

Catch my drift?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

arrogantt said:


> Whoa... Not a single mention of Trent Reznor (NIN/How to Destroy Angels) or Devin Townsend.
> 
> And you guys call yourselves fans of production?!
> 
> Thank the Lord there were Sting/Philly C/Peter G references. And those dudes called the Eagles. But seriously, the first 2 I mentioned are some of the best EVER at producing SQ albums. Expand your horizons!


Nobody has mentioned Larry Steelman's Free Zone (which is a masterfully produced and wonderfully composed smooth jazz album) but you don't see me insulting people about it. As nakamichidenon said just cause you love it doesn't mean the world does or has to.


----------



## arrogantt

Goodness. Insulting people is certainly not what I was doing. I'm allowed to be sarcastic & excited when I post... Right?

Anyhow, SQ Albums being the topic.. The 2 artists I mentioned are highly/widely regarded as some of the more Production-oriented artists in the game. You don't have to like the music they make for it to be SQ.

Also, please note that I never said I liked their music. You just assume I do. To which I reply with, "I Don't" ... Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

arrogantt said:


> Goodness. Insulting people is certainly not what I was doing. I'm allowed to be sarcastic & excited when I post... Right?


Sometimes sarcasm doesn't translate well through text. that's waht these guys are for.    :laugh:

Sorry if we kinda jumped on you, it just kinda came across as "You haven't mentioned a band/group I think is great so there for you know nothing" kinda thing. 



arrogantt said:


> Anyhow, SQ Albums being the topic.. The 2 artists I mentioned are highly/widely regarded as some of the more Production-oriented artists in the game. You don't have to like the music they make for it to be SQ.


I agree you can dislike an artist but still admit their albums are well mastered or that they can sing or have some form of talent. Personally I dislike the grateful dead but I can admit that I hear some musical ability when I hear them. I just can't be arsed to care.


----------



## arrogantt

^- Word.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Paul Simon- Graceland or The Rhythm of the Saints (I only slighty prefer ROTS)
Wagner Weekend - The Ride of the Valkyries (Leopold Stokowski conducting the London Symphony Orchestra)
Roger Waters- The Wall Live in Berlin (Nick Griffiths masterful mix and production)

Honorable Mention-

The Shadow- Motion Picture Soundtrack (Jerry Goldsmith's haunting score and Taylor Dane singing Jim Steinman's _Original Sin_!)

Frankie Goes to Hollywood- Welcome To The Pleasuredome


----------



## DarkKnight826

Nickel Creek's self titled disc 
"Four" and "Straight On Til Morning" by Blues Traveler
While My Guitar Gently Weeps from Kenny Lattimore's "From The Soul Of Man" disc
In The Light from DC Talk's "Jesus Freak" disc

To name a few.....


----------



## RoyalBlue08

subscribed to this thread


----------



## Offroader5

Not sure if this really a "must have"...but I like it and many of the songs are recorded very nicely and sound great.

Aloe Blacc - Good Things

"Green Lights" is a great one for a little midbass, some good snare drum, and there are some horn blasts that sound sweet. I listen to this song alot at high volume. 

Also, if you can find his live "Billie Jean" cover...it's awesome.

Aloe Blacc - Billie Jean Live - YouTube


----------



## DAT

Offroader5 said:


> Not sure if this really a "must have"...but I like it and many of the songs are recorded very nicely and sound great.
> 
> Aloe Blacc - Good Things
> 
> "Green Lights" is a great one for a little midbass, some good snare drum, and there are some horn blasts that sound sweet. I listen to this song alot at high volume.
> 
> Also, if you can find his live "Billie Jean" cover...it's awesome.
> 
> Aloe Blacc - Billie Jean Live - YouTube


^^^ Agreed


----------



## nakamichidenon

you call yourselfs audiophiles and nobody has mentioned berlin,special ed,michael mcdonald,rob base and dj ez rock..you guys are killing me!:laugh:


----------



## nakamichidenon

Diana krall nat king cole trio
Diana krall live in montreal... listen to the song. im coming through 

santana inner secrets and zebop album 


i dont know if they are recorded to the best possible ability but then again we are talking 70s and 80s on santana... get your dacs out..


----------



## jdoug

At least somebody mentioned the Sheffield Labs disc-- good stuff. Also on that label, recorded live to 2-track, is Clair Marlo - Let It Go, which is my all-time favorite SQ and system demo disc.

I also second the recommendation of Alan Parsons-- my faves for demo and personal listening are On Air and Stereotomy. Toto also gets my vote, mostly because they're my favorite band of all time. Best demo discs are Tambu and Mindfields. Excellent kickdrum sound (and drumming overall) from Simon Phillips, esp on Mindfields.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Anyone familiar with the Solsonics and there debut (and honestly only album) Jazz In The Present Tense. It's another solid SQ album, with a wide array of musical styles.


----------



## jel847

I just obtained the MFSL remastered Counting Crows August and everything after album.
It is absolutely fantastic.

Also then recently released remastered Fleetwood Mac rumors album
I didn't realize how good that album is but every track is great.
Both are great additions to my collection.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

PPI_GUY said:


> Paul Simon- Graceland


This! Brilliant album! 

Also Pink Floyd - Division Bell. Love the dynamics on that album.


----------



## ISTundra

This just came out last week. An audiophile release and absolutely the best version of this album available.


----------



## ISTundra

Another release recent that's pretty amazing...

(Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing)


----------



## The Tube Doctor

Superb recording and performance, great for LF setup and exploring the limits of what your system can do.


----------



## MarkZ

I'll throw one into the mix.

Loveless (album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If your midrange speakers (and ears) can handle this without self-destructing, you've done something right.


----------



## SoundChaser

jowens500 said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Never heard of her before but picked it up on eBay for $2.50 shipped and its a Telarc Jazz disc.


I have a lot of recordings by Hiromi and the SQ is excellent on all of them. But just as important, actually even more so, is that I dig her music.

Hiromi also has recordings with Stanley Clarke and Chick Corea.


----------



## SoundChaser

ISTundra said:


> This just came out last week. An audiophile release and absolutely the best version of this album available.


Holy bat ****! This is one of my favorite albums of all time. I have the very first cd and 1 remastered / expanded version. The sound quality is ok, but can be much better.

Maybe one day they’ll improve the SQ on Relayer.

I’m off to Amazon for Close to the Edge!


----------



## jel847

SoundChaser said:


> Holy bat ****! This is one of my favorite albums of all time. I have the very first cd and 1 remastered / expanded version. The sound quality is ok, but can be much better.
> 
> Maybe one day they’ll improve the SQ on Relayer.
> 
> I’m off to Amazon for Close to the Edge!


Lol same here, as soon as I saw his post I went and ordered one!!!


----------



## jel847

SoundChaser said:


> Holy bat ****! This is one of my favorite albums of all time. I have the very first cd and 1 remastered / expanded version. The sound quality is ok, but can be much better.
> 
> Maybe one day they’ll improve the SQ on Relayer.
> 
> I’m off to Amazon for Close to the Edge!


There is a remastered version of relayer from like Y2k or sometime around then.

http://www.amazon.com/Relayer-Yes/dp/B00007LTIB


----------



## SoundChaser

jel847 said:


> There is a remastered version of relayer from like Y2k or sometime around then.
> 
> Amazon.com: Relayer: Yes: Music


Thanks, for 11 bucks I’ll give this remastered version a spin. 

After all, I am SoundChaser. :laugh:


----------



## Grizz Archer

So, still nobody willing to spend some time to make a list or spreadsheet of these suggested songs/albums? C'mon, somebody must have some free time!


----------



## JVD240

Grizz Archer said:


> So, still nobody willing to spend some time to make a list or spreadsheet of these suggested songs/albums? C'mon, somebody must have some free time!


Thanks for volunteering, man!


----------



## Grizz Archer

JVD240 said:


> Thanks for volunteering, man!


I'm in a 1/2 week seminar with Wolfgang Klippel. A little busy...


----------



## file audio

Ihave searched every kind and style of music typing sq songs,, I realise that people post their preferences cause they like the song and not always for sound...... I have listened and searched on ares lots of songs ... the vast majority never get downloaded others indeed are great,,,, my findings are,,,,,, lee ritenour tropical storm are GREAT, chuck mangione children of sanchez, iasca ascend, gloria estefan mi tierra (audiophiles check this out) but please not tastes ,,, enginered cool warm music please,,,


----------



## weshole

So many of the same bands/artists mentioned I use as well. 
Pink Floyd - DSoTM
Styx - Grand Illusion
Anything from Alan Parsons.
But I will add 2 more to the mix
Fleetwood Mac - Greatest hits
Anything from Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## SoundChaser

weshole said:


> So many of the same bands/artists mentioned I use as well.
> Pink Floyd - DSoTM
> Yes - Grand Illusion
> Anything from Alan Parsons.
> But I will add 2 more to the mix
> Fleetwood Mac - Greatest hits
> Anything from Gordon Lightfoot.


Yes - Grand Illusion? Did Yes come out with a new cd that I don’t know about?

I think you mean Styx – Grand Illusion. I have that cd and recall the SQ to be ok, maybe even good but not very good, great or excellent. I will have to give it another listen to verify.

Yes - Talk: excellent SQ. In fact, when I first heard that cd it was on a ****ty system and I did not get into it all that much. Then I heard it on a primo setup and the cd just came alive. A lot of subsonic on that cd.

Gordian Knot - both of their cd’s very good SQ and excellent music.


----------



## weshole

SoundChaser said:


> Yes - Grand Illusion? Did Yes come out with a new cd that I don’t know about?
> 
> I think you mean Styx – Grand Illusion. I have that cd and recall the SQ to be ok, maybe even good but not very good, great or excellent. I will have to give it another listen to verify.
> 
> Yes - Talk: excellent SQ. In fact, when I first heard that cd it was on a ****ty system and I did not get into it all that much. Then I heard it on a primo setup and the cd just came alive. A lot of subsonic on that cd.
> 
> Gordian Knot - both of their cd’s very good SQ and excellent music.


OMG I meant Styx. It is a great CD to demo off of IMHO along with their greatest hits album. I cant believe I did that. Thank you for catching this. Post edited.


----------



## file audio

weshole said:


> OMG I meant Styx. It is a great CD to demo off of IMHO along with their greatest hits album. I cant believe I did that. Thank you for catching this. Post edited.


THeres a song in the yes ..talk album called im waiting is amazing... and from stix suite madame blue


----------



## jp88

a pretty well recorded album i didnt see here is Queensrych Empire


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

jp88 said:


> a pretty well recorded album i didnt see here is Queensrych Empire


I almost forgot about that one. It's very well recorded album and a damn good album at that. Their Album Hear In The Know Frontier is also mastered pretty well, though the album isn't up to the same quality as Empire.


----------



## jp88

Hi-FiDelity said:


> I almost forgot about that one. It's very well recorded album and a damn good album at that. Their Album Hear In The Know Frontier is also mastered pretty well, though the album isn't up to the same quality as Empire.


Empire is definitely my favorite album from Queensryche.


----------



## weshole

One I completely forgot about was The Police Synchronicity. Phenomenal!!


----------



## emperorjj1

subd


----------



## file audio

Hi-FiDelity said:


> I almost forgot about that one. It's very well recorded album and a damn good album at that. Their Album Hear In The Know Frontier is also mastered pretty well, though the album isn't up to the same quality as Empire.


WEll when you hear empire in the first minute you notice the quality of the recording just listening the panning keyboard in the best I can song,and the drums there wasrecorded very well, like the dream theater images and words album.


----------



## ISTundra

The original '90 Empire release is very good quality. The DCC release of is even better (has more vinyl-like warmth to it), but since it's long out of print it's pretty spendy to get these days. I wish Mindcrime sounded as good, because overall that album is better and a masterpiece.

All of the Queensryche remasters are friggin' terrible though, completely bricked sonically. Stay away from them.


----------



## jowens500

1991 GRP release. This is a reacquire cd purchase as I lost my original a long, long ago.


----------



## DAT

Clearly one of my favorite new youtube channels, these guys & a girl are freaking talented.

*WALK OFF THE EARTH*









.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

ISTundra said:


> The original '90 Empire release is very good quality. The DCC release of is even better (has more vinyl-like warmth to it), but since it's long out of print it's pretty spendy to get these days.


Personally I didn't noticed a difference between the Plain Jane '90 release and the DCC release, kinda in the way I didn't notice the difference between my '90 reissue of Fragile and the "coveted" MFSL version. Though to each his own, I did get some decent coin by selling them so I'm not gonna complain. You can find an original '90 release of Empire for pennies. It may take some looking but I've seen plenty pop up at thrift stores, record shops, and garage sales. 




ISTundra said:


> I wish Mindcrime sounded as good, because overall that album is better and a masterpiece.


Yeah it could be better but alot of time debut albums mastering is lackluster. 




ISTundra said:


> All of the Queensryche remasters are friggin' terrible though, completely bricked sonically. Stay away from them.


Pretty much any remaster in the past 10 years is terrible, though with that said there are some nice ones out there.


----------



## weshole

All this talk about Queensryche had me looking and realizing I no longer had the original. Ebay to the rescue I guess.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360597251727


----------



## ISTundra

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Personally I didn't noticed a difference between the Plain Jane '90 release and the DCC release, kinda in the way I didn't notice the difference between my '90 reissue of Fragile and the "coveted" MFSL version. Though to each his own, I did get some decent coin by selling them so I'm not gonna complain. You can find an original '90 release of Empire for pennies. It may take some looking but I've seen plenty pop up at thrift stores, record shops, and garage sales.


Really? To me, the DCC version sounds noticeably smoother on the top end and more full in the lower midrange bands, although the differences are rather subtle overall. The original EMI release is still pretty stellar so no one should spend the coin for what the gold CD goes for these days unless they're a collector (like me). The snare drum on both sounds really off though. 



Hi-FiDelity said:


> Yeah it could be better but alot of time debut albums mastering is lackluster.


Huh? Mindcrime was not their debut album. They had several great albums before it, but Mindcrime was their breakthrough album. I think the sound of Mindcrime is more raw and powerful by design, so that's why it doesn't sound as good as Empire's polished production.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

ISTundra said:


> Really? To me, the DCC version sounds noticeably smoother on the top end and more full in the lower midrange bands, although the differences are rather subtle overall. The original EMI release is still pretty stellar so no one should spend the coin for what the gold CD goes for these days unless they're a collector (like me). The snare drum on both sounds really off though.


I didn't notice a difference at all, they both sounded fine. Also since I got the DCC copy as well as a handful of MSFL remasters for free, I decided I'd rather have the cash than alternate copies of albums I already had. Especially when they really didn't sound that much better. 




ISTundra said:


> Huh? Mindcrime was not their debut album. They had several great albums before it, but Mindcrime was their breakthrough album. I think the sound of Mindcrime is more raw and powerful by design, so that's why it doesn't sound as good as Empire's polished production.


Your right it wasn't there debut, don't know what I was thinking. I agree that it rougher sound is partially from design but I also think the fact that there first couple albums hadn't made any real headway for them (in the mainstream) made the label less willing to give them more funds during recording.


----------



## ISTundra

Here's one that not many probably know about:

Hiram Bullock, Manny's Car Wash









Great live performance with excellent production values.


----------



## ISTundra

Iron Maiden, Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son









A great metal album. Personally I prefer Somewhere In Time & Powerslave over Seventh Son, but this one is better produced than those two. The remaster is not horrible, but the original '88 release is the one to have.


----------



## ISTundra

Joe Jackson, Big World









This one won't be everyone's cup of tea, but this is a really outstanding SQ album. It's basically a studio album recorded before a live audience, so it has the energy of a live album but the audience was asked to be silent, so it's not marred by cheering and chatter.


----------



## Homez599

ISTundra said:


> Joe Jackson, Big World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one won't be everyone's cup of tea, but this is a really outstanding SQ album. It's basically a studio album recorded before a live audience, so it has the energy of a live album but the audience was asked to be silent, so it's not marred by cheering and chatter.


Not bad


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

10cc - Bloody Tourists








A very well mastered album and it has a wide array of musical styles from Hard Rock to Reggae.


----------



## Neil_J

Here's onethat I've been using mostly in a technical sense during tuning and other comparisons. 









Dr. Chesky's Sensational, Fantastic, and Simply Amazing Binaural Sound Show

This is an AMAZING technical disc. 
VERY fun to listen to, and a great resource for staging and imaging. 
Listen to it with headphones first, all the way through. Then see if your car can image as well.
Track 20 and 25 will send chills up your spine they're so real, and a few of the songs (tracks one and three) are very enjoyable to listen to unlike a lot of the soulless SQ technical tracks out there.

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HX090368035561


----------



## Mr. Slik

Sub'd. Now let me go back and read the pages I missed before I throw some stuff out that has already been mentioned


----------



## Mr. Slik

Man, lots of GOOD stuff mentioned in this thread, some of which I haven't heard and intend to go get 

A couples of others worth brief mention:










^Not the most technical stuff in the world on every track, but definitely a fun album (lots of nice kick and snare drum and the full range of synth) and a great Sheffield Lab production to boot.











^Pretty good recording of Big Band style tributes to the Count by some good musicians...the horns and crisp percussion are pretty taxing on some tracks...The Joy Of Cookin' and Out Of The Night are probably my favorite two.










^^The Dave Weckl/Chick Corea rendition of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlmen has good technical detail, both from a musician's point of view as well as in accurate sound reproduction on a system...


----------



## F.A.D.

I tend to always lean toward anything that came out of sheffield sound labs.


----------



## weshole

I have it....on cassette.


----------



## ou812

gregerst22 said:


> Metal heads might recognize this one. "Krokus - Headhunter". Awesome underrated album for it's day. Catchy lyrics and melodies, clear and crisp guitars. Put it in and turn it up!


Screaming in the night....fantastic song with a lot of memories for me.


----------



## ou812

Rush - Moving pictures

genesis - trick of the tail

Phil Collins - hello I must be going (The west Side sounds incredible)


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

gregerst22 said:


> Metal heads might recognize this one. "Krokus - Headhunter". Awesome underrated album for it's day. Catchy lyrics and melodies, clear and crisp guitars. Put it in and turn it up!


Don't forget about Metal-Rendezvous. Tokyo Nights is so bad ass.


----------



## file audio

ou812 said:


> Screaming in the night....fantastic song with a lot of memories for me.


they have a song called fire? I USE TO listen to it in the 80,s i was 17


----------



## bbfoto

For the peeps that like double bass (upright or standup acoustic bass), check out:

Brian Bromberg - Wood II (or the original "Wood" CD). Standout tracks for me are the solo covers of "Let 'Em In", "Shining Star", and "Carry On Wayward Son". Also "Blue Bossa" and a few other tracks. Other than the solo pieces, this is a jazz trio album with very well recorded piano and drum kit. Check out the Drum Solo in "Bolivia" starting at ~3:38. 

There is a YouTube video of a BB performance/workshop that I WISH there was a Hi-Res recording of:

Brian Bromberg - Upright Bass Solo @ NorCal BASSIX Event - YouTube


Another one that just popped into my head because of the Bromberg YT video... the "Synchronicity" CD by The Police.

The Stray Birds (self titled) (Bluegrass/Folk)

Bettye LaVette - Thankful N' Thoughtful (Blues)

Cat Stevens - Tea for the Tillerman (on HDtracks.com)

Morley - Undivided, Days Like This, Seen CDs. Excellent production/SQ! Highly recommended. Female Vocals

Tina Dico - In The Red (Special Edition-Bonus Live CD) 

Melody Gardot - My One & Only Thrill (one of my favorite CDs of this genre, a la Norah Jones)

Cowboy Junkies - Trinty Session, Trinity Revisited, or ANY CJ album.

Anaïs Mitchell - Hadestown (a "conceptual" album with EXCELLENT SQ tracks including "Why We Build the Wall" featuring the deep baritone voice of Greg Brown. Amazing production, instrumentation, and solo and chorus vocals...Excellent imaging and staging.) Might not be everone's cup of tea as it's one of those "different" albums, but HIGHLY recommended! Many tracks will get stuck in your head for good reason and will always be a DEMO CD for my system. 

The KCRW "Rare On Air" CDs, Volumes 1-4. There are some excellent "Live in Studio" tracks from a great variety of artists, most of which are very well recorded. One standout for me is Vic Chestnut's "Everybody Can Change". YMMV, but depending on your musical tastes there are usually at least a few gems on each CD. Unfortunately, these are hard to find at a decent price these days. Same goes for some of the 97.3 Alice Music, KFOG, WXPN/Live @ the World Cafe, ONXRT/Live From the Archives, and 92.9 The Mountain/Live in Studio C collections.

And of course, the Chesky CDs that I think were already mentioned...Women of Song, and The Ultimate Demonstration Disk, and others.

Too many others to list right now.

Thanks for the previous recommendation of Joe Weed (The Vultures) and Brass Roots (Purple Cha Cha Heels)! Good Stuff!


----------



## bbfoto

WOW, I just received the Steph Johnson Trio's brand new CD release "Nature Girl" in the mail straight from Steph herself. 

Steph and double bassist Rob Thorsen and drummer Fernando Gomez are independent musicians from the San Diego area, and all I have to say is that after hearing this CD I'm definitely going to try to hit up their next live show.

[email protected] gents, she's got an amazing voice (as stated in the liner notes by a reviewer...a mix of Etta James and Cassandra Wilson)...this woman has SOUL! 

And I can't stress enough that this CD is an EXCELLENT, EXCELLENT SQ recording!!!

Years ago I was a drummer/percussionist and alto/baritone saxophonist, and the drum kit and double bass on this CD are SO LIFELIKE that it instantly sent chills down my spine, not to mention Steph's smokey vocals and smooth, clean guitar work. You can hear the "wood" of the drumstick tips on the hi-hat, individual brushes on the snare, and the cymbals and tom-toms have that lifelike attack, sustain/shimmer, and decay...all of that micro detail that make it REAL. 

This is one of THE best recordings, both for pure SQ, AND pure enjoyment, that I've "purchased" in a looooong time. If you are at all interested in jazz, and beautiful female vocals, say Norah Jones, Diana Krall, Ella Fitzgerald, Melody Gardot, etc, I highly recommend that you check out this CD! Even if you aren't a fan of the genre, this entire CD will show off your system like very few others. And, at least IMO, there is not a "bad" track on the entire album.

There are various little drum and bass solos spread throughout that are just absolute morsels of auditory joy. I could see many of these tracks ending up on the Focal Demonstration discs..they ARE THAT GOOD. The musicians ARE IN THE ROOM with you!

I don't personally know Steph or the other musicians, I just happened to come across a link to her music, loved it, and I always like to support local artists, so I donated, and am so glad I did. Anyway, if you are interested, check out her web site at:

Steph Johnson Band

And here's a YouTube video of the 1st track off of the "Nature Girl" CD...Just remember that the SQ on the CD is much better, but for a YT video, this is quite good:

"Who is Steph Johnson?" in HD - YouTube

She also has some of her previous releases on iTunes at:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mysterious-feminine/id354936882

Hope you enjoy and am looking forward to more recommendations from you guys!


----------



## Married_Man

I agree with everything here that I own or have listened to. And thanks for a few new ones I've added to my list.

In addition to several of the albums already posted, here's a few I didn't see in the thread that are always go to albums for SQ listening:










Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra - Time Warp
Careful with this one until you get used to the sound level changes.











Techmaster P.E.B. - Bass Computer
Surprised I haven't seen this one listed yet.











Frank Zappa - The Man From Utopia
Not Zappa's normal fair from what I understand, but a few great instrumentals. I've owned it for 15 years or so, and recently found out there are a couple different versions out. The others I've heard are different mixes of the songs and are not as dynamic. So, ymmv.











The Best of Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## cjazzy4

bbfoto said:


> WOW, I just received the Steph Johnson Trio's brand new CD release "Nature Girl" in the mail straight from Steph herself.
> 
> Steph and double bassist Rob Thorsen and drummer Fernando Gomez are independent musicians from the San Diego area, and all I have to say is that after hearing this CD I'm definitely going to try to hit up their next live show.
> 
> [email protected] gents, she's got an amazing voice (as stated in the liner notes by a reviewer...a mix of Etta James and Cassandra Wilson)...this woman has SOUL!
> 
> And I can't stress enough that this CD is an EXCELLENT, EXCELLENT SQ recording!!!
> 
> Years ago I was a drummer/percussionist and alto/baritone saxophonist, and the drum kit and double bass on this CD are SO LIFELIKE that it instantly sent chills down my spine, not to mention Steph's smokey vocals and smooth, clean guitar work. You can hear the "wood" of the drumstick tips on the hi-hat, individual brushes on the snare, and the cymbals and tom-toms have that lifelike attack, sustain/shimmer, and decay...all of that micro detail that make it REAL.
> 
> This is one of THE best recordings, both for pure SQ, AND pure enjoyment, that I've "purchased" in a looooong time. If you are at all interested in jazz, and beautiful female vocals, say Norah Jones, Diana Krall, Ella Fitzgerald, Melody Gardot, etc, I highly recommend that you check out this CD! Even if you aren't a fan of the genre, this entire CD will show off your system like very few others. And, at least IMO, there is not a "bad" track on the entire album.
> 
> There are various little drum and bass solos spread throughout that are just absolute morsels of auditory joy. I could see many of these tracks ending up on the Focal Demonstration discs..they ARE THAT GOOD. The musicians ARE IN THE ROOM with you!
> 
> I don't personally know Steph or the other musicians, I just happened to come across a link to her music, loved it, and I always like to support local artists, so I donated, and am so glad I did. Anyway, if you are interested, check out her web site at:
> 
> Steph Johnson Band
> 
> And here's a YouTube video of the 1st track off of the "Nature Girl" CD...Just remember that the SQ on the CD is much better, but for a YT video, this is quite good:
> 
> "Who is Steph Johnson?" in HD - YouTube
> 
> She also has some of her previous releases on iTunes at:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mysterious-feminine/id354936882
> 
> Hope you enjoy and am looking forward to more recommendations from you guys!


Absolutely awesome.....I'm going to be ordering this music to play in my SQ car build....The best music it seems comes from independent artist.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Back for more...

Donald Fagen- The Nightfly
Glenn Frey- Strange Weather
Tears For Fears- Elemental
Erich Kunzel & Cincinnati Pops- Star Tracks II (includes _The Planet Krypton_) 

My guilty pleasure...
Dan Reed Network- Dan Reed Network (_Get to You _& _Forgot to Make Her Mine_)


----------



## jnchantler

These have been said before, but one more for:

Pink Floyd - The Wall

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

Carlos Santa - Supernatural


----------



## Juancolchado

i can go on but these woud have to be my top 3 SQ albums,
, witch btw all where produced by dr.dre


Dr.dre chronic 2001











2pac me against the world










50cent get rich or die trying


----------



## PPI_GUY

Gotta be honest, hip hop doesn't immediately come to mind when I think SQ.


----------



## JimHTP

> Gotta be honest, hip hop doesn't immediately come to mind when I think SQ


especially not heavily commercialized rap made for the pop crowd (50 cent ) with an average of 4 words per song...but to each his own lol.

Outkast Aquemini has some gems on it, especially "synthesizer", and I can imagine Dre has a few good ones in there in between all the pop on his though. 

Have I or anyone else mentioned:

Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton live from madison square gardens? I cannot stop listening to this 2 disc set, it's amazing. 

Mad Season-Above is a great album with Layne Stanley of alice in chains

Tedeschi Trucks Band- Revelator...idk about the quality of the recording (though it sounds good) but an 11 member ensemble and the insanely bad-ass music they play are a must for any upgraded system


----------



## Juancolchado

PPI_GUY said:


> Gotta be honest, hip hop doesn't immediately come to mind when I think SQ.


most newer hip hop/rap isn't, and would agree its crap but anything produced by dr.dre is legit, he sampled and still samples lots of the older funk music like George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic and marvin gaye and such.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t03PkI5vNl0


----------



## n_olympios

I agree with both opinions: most hip hop isn't well recorded, and Dr.Dre's is always exquisite. Especially the Chronic is a great album.


----------



## [email protected]

Juancolchado said:


> most newer hip hop/rap isn't, and would agree its crap but anything produced by dr.dre is legit, he sampled and still samples lots of the older funk music like George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic and marvin gaye and such.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t03PkI5vNl0


Dr Dre had a few decent songs. I don't know who he is producing for anymore. Rap died a long time ago IMo. The last good rap IMO was when Dre and Eazy E were feuding, Tupac and Biggie too. Guys like Sir mix a lot could hold it down without a bunch of profanity. Snoop never appealed to me. Eminem was a decent fad with a couple good songs. if it weren't for the idiots getting themselves in the news I couldn't name a current rap "star"

When I want good rap I go to
Sir mix a lot
Eazy e
Ice cube
Too short 

I guess I'm just stuck in old school stuff.


----------



## subwoofery

That 2001 album is one that I use for testing the dynamics of my tune - similar to using Michael Jackson for midbass duties IME 

Kelvin


----------



## Juancolchado

JimHTP said:


> especially not heavily commercialized rap made for the pop crowd (50 cent ) with an average of 4 words per song...but to each his own lol.
> 
> Outkast Aquemini has some gems on it, especially "synthesizer", and I can imagine Dre has a few good ones in there in between all the pop on his though.
> 
> Have I or anyone else mentioned:
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton live from madison square gardens? I cannot stop listening to this 2 disc set, it's amazing.
> 
> Mad Season-Above is a great album with Layne Stanley of alice in chains
> 
> Tedeschi Trucks Band- Revelator...idk about the quality of the recording (though it sounds good) but an 11 member ensemble and the insanely bad-ass music they play are a must for any upgraded system


That 50 cent album is his best work, lyrically, every time I repeat his album I find new meanings In his songs(talk about subliminal messaging...lol)
There is a reason dr.dre puduced half the songs on his album.



subwoofery said:


> That 2001 album is one that I use for testing the dynamics of my tune - similar to using Michael Jackson for midbass duties IME
> 
> Kelvin


yup, those are the current albums I'm using to tune my car.
Thanks, bro.


----------



## JimHTP

> That 50 cent album is his best work, lyrically, every time I repeat his album I find new meanings In his songs(talk about subliminal messaging...lol)
> There is a reason dr.dre puduced half the songs on his album.


Sorry guess I'm stuck on "have a baby by me baby" as my example of his music lol. Between that song and nikki minaj's stupid hoe I swear I can feel my intelligence dipping lower by the second. Any tracks you recommend on that album to see if I like it (besides the singles that came out)? I'm always looking for new rap I don't hate.


----------



## Halthar

I can't stick to 3, sorry.

Glad to see Techmaster P.E.B. listed. Also some of the old Dynamix 2 albums are worth having around for testing low end response.

A few of these have been mentioned before, but in no particular order:

Thievery Corp - Mirror Conspiracy
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Genesis - We Can't Dance
Phil Collins - Serious Hits Live
Primus - Pork Soda
Alice in Chains - Unplugged
Rage Against the Machine - Self Titled
Physical Therapy - Self Titled
Tool - Lateralus/Aenima
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions/Talking Book/Songs in the Key of Life
Sheffield Labs - Prime Cuts


----------



## darkhart

Don't know if it's been posted but Chuck Loeb's Mediterranean album is an SQ must have for me.....


----------



## chaser9478

Blue skys by Tori Amos is a killer demo song.....

Also hiphop has really turned me off since the late 90's but Macklemore Is GREAT, its well recorded musical hiphop, and we danced and otherside are my faves, ecspecially the live versions but all of its good.


----------



## seankurz

Hell yes to tool


----------



## kjmaffei

Try out some movie soundtracks, the Howard Shore recordings of the "The Hobbit" and "Lord of the Rings" have excellent sound quality. Also, the Telarc CD "Star Tracks is another excellent one with the first two songs from star wars with a cool synthesizer intro. 

Star Tracks is the only cd I've ever seen that has a written warning on it, stating "Telarc digital compact discs, especially those containing a substantially wide dynamic range, will present an extraordinary challenge to all stereo systems. Certain components - even the finest - may have problems with the most demanding passages. *Damage could result to speakers or other components if the musical program is played back at excessively high levels.*"

That cd needless to say, has excellent sound quality. The soundtracks to the TV show LOST (Michael Giacchino) and the movie Dreamcatcher (James Newton Howard) also have excellent SQ, dreamcatcher made me jump a few times and has some of the best heavy bass I've heard. 

If you don't like soundtracks here's a few other recommendations:

Stanley Clarke - East River Drive (Extremely well recorded double bass)

Al Di Meola - Kiss My Axe 

Norah Jones - Come Away With Me and Alice in Chains - Unplugged (considered to be "accidental audiophile" albums)

Michael Jackson - Thriller

Bob Marley - Legend

Dire Straits is also excellent

There is also a compilation of FLAC files you can download from soundstage recordings that are excellent, and also describe what to listen for to get the most out of the recording. -Keith


----------



## Offroader5

Anyone know which album or release was the best mastering of Journey? Whether it be original release, LIVE album, or remastered. I'd like to pick up a "best of", but don't want to end up with one with bad SQ.


----------



## bbfoto

Florence + The Machine - MTV Unplugged [U.S. Deluxe Edition] (especially "Shake It Out" and "Heartlines" Acoustic tracks and the "Landscape" [Demo] track.)










Piers Faccini - "Streets of London" EP, or "Leave No Trace" CD, which has the "Streets of London" tracks plus more.



















Thurman Green - Dance of the Night Creatures


----------



## Darkrider

So glad to see Alice in Chains and Nirvana Unplugged mentioned. Love using those tracks for Demo and testing.

Pink Floyd - _Division Bell_ - sounds incredible.

TechMaster P.E.B. - _Bass Computer_(1991) - The "Don't Stop The Music" track - love it! The DSTM-2 track on _It Came From Outer Bass II_ is also fantastic - to me anyway.


----------



## ISTundra

Offroader5 said:


> Anyone know which album or release was the best mastering of Journey? Whether it be original release, LIVE album, or remastered. I'd like to pick up a "best of", but don't want to end up with one with bad SQ.


The '88 Greatest Hits release is probably the best Journey "best of" out there, although like a lot of '80's releases it's thin on the low end. The Time3 box set is probably the next best, but the sound quality of some songs on there varies more than the other.

Most of the '80's studio releases are the ones to get, although SQ on the earlier albums is more spotty. Escape is a good one, as long as it's not a later remaster.


----------



## ISTundra

Might have been mentioned before...

Alison Krauss & Union Station Live


----------



## Mr. Slik

Halthar said:


> I can't stick to 3, sorry...
> 
> Genesis - We Can't Dance
> *Phil Collins - Serious Hits Live*
> *Alice in Chains - Unplugged*
> *Stevie Wonder - Innervisions/Talking Book/Songs in the Key of Life*
> *Sheffield Labs - Prime Cuts*


Damn, don't know how I missed mentioning these few earlier. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mr. Slik

kjmaffei said:


> Try out some movie soundtracks...
> 
> ...If you don't like soundtracks here's a few other recommendations:
> 
> Stanley Clarke - East River Drive (Extremely well recorded double bass)


+1

The MCA label back in the day even used to take some of the more popular tracks from different soundtracks and release mastered recordings of them on their "Movie Greats" titled albums. 

Almost anything Stanley Clarke has touched is gold in my opinion. I dig that Bob Marley album as well, and a lot of the Unplugged albums are good stuff. Can't beat a great (read: not ridiculously and overly sound processed) live recording.


----------



## file audio

lee ritenour tropical storm
steve murano my own way 
d straits brothers in arms
chuck mangione children of sanchez
pat coil every song
pink floyd division bell 
believe me is not just a taste this is my soundsystem and my ears that choose


----------



## Gearhead51

I have a new respect for you guys. I see many of my favorites from back in the day listed:

Back when I carried CDs into the store:
Flim and the BB's - Tricycle (The guy in most audio stores had never heard it, so they rolled the volume knob waaaay to the right from the beginning. Yeah... that first transient bottomed your subs.)
Don Dorsey- Bachbusters
U2- Achtung Baby (this one could test subs. Especially Love is Blindness)
Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare
Rush- Moving Pictures (Mostly YYZ. I love "watching" the drum fills cross the soundstage, but I'd rock the whole thing because it's hard to turn off)
Tool- Lateralus 
Madonna Erotica and Ray of Light.
Nine Inch Nails- Pretty Hate Machine


Are these SQ albums? Some are. Some are just things I've listened to hundreds of times on dozens of systems. I do admit that I'm a bit of a basshead, but I have to have decent mids that can keep up, since most of my music is metal. My systems aren't the nicest, but they are better than the Best Buy systems running around.


----------



## PPI_GUY

My favorite track for testing/evaluating components is a song called "Suddenly" by Soraya. The vocals are rich and there is a feeling of space/headroom thruout the entire song. The acoustic drums are solid but, not overly loud. The guitars are subtle and delicate. The bass is equally well leveled and produced. Ultimately, the vocals are what do it for me with this track and some say they actually prefer the spanish version. 
Tragically the artist is no longer with us but, this song is a wonderful piece and a 'must have' in my opinion for those who love beautifully performed and produced music.
Low quality version here...

Soraya - Suddenly (English Version) - YouTube


----------



## claytonzmvox

Emmerson nogueira ao vivo volume 01 top top top










Ed Motta ao vivo










Ana Caram










Zizi Possi


----------



## Angrywhopper

Anyone ever listen to *The Very Best Of Enya*? Amazon has a deal for $1.99 for the entire album. Would this be considered an SQ album?

Amazon.com: The Very Best Of Enya (Deluxe - Amazon Exclusive): Enya: Official Music


----------



## chaser9478

I used to buy 10+ CD's a month from amazon. My wife got me to download MOG on my phone. I love it. I've been abled to go down this list and demo most of it.....Granted, a CD, even if its in my head sounds a little better but MOG sounds really really good.


----------



## weshole

Did anyone mention The Cars Greatest Hits?


----------



## DAT

Angrywhopper said:


> Anyone ever listen to *The Very Best Of Enya*? Amazon has a deal for $1.99 for the entire album. Would this be considered an SQ album?
> 
> Amazon.com: The Very Best Of Enya (Deluxe - Amazon Exclusive): Enya: Official Music


not in Mp3 format...


----------



## bbfoto

Opus 3 Records - Test CD 4 - Depth of Image, Timbre, Dynamics

Leroy Vinnegar - Walking the Basses

The Pretenders - Isle of View 

Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers - Spirit of Music

Nearly all of Tracy Chapman's albums. (Yeah, I'm old...I still call them "albums").

Hot Chip - Coming on Strong

Talking Heads - The Name of this Band is Talking Heads (2 CD)

Morcheeba - Big Calm

Steely Dan - Katy Lied

Finley Quaye - Maverick a Strike

Weezer - the Blue & Green albums

Monty Alexander - Impressions in Blue

Mighty Sam McClain - Soul Survivor SACD

Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now

Lorna Hunt - All In One Day (DVD Audio 24/96)


----------



## Magnified

I'm certainly not sure about the album, but after getting my system kinda up and going this week, this song seems to really shine with my equipment.






I'm not real familiar with the band Muse, but this song piques my interest and I may buy the album. Thoughts or input?


----------



## jebcamaro

Madonna - Holiday

Prince - Kiss

Prince - Nothing compares 2 U...Something interesting about this song is Prince recorded this song in an empty warehouse with no oversampling. He cut the song in its raw form. Excellent song to test out drivers. Has both male and female vocals as well as a drum roll towards the end of the song that is very difficult to accurately reproduce in an audio system without mudding it up. Here's a cool version of this song too! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aphex7DvLMY

War with Eric Burden - Spill the Wine

Tina Turner - Private Dancer

Billy Thorpe - Children of the Sun...lots going on in this song

Black Crowes - Ain't No Hiding...very cool retro 70's style song released recently

The Carpenters...Karen Carpenter has a beautiful voice


----------



## tankbulldog

Joni Mitchell
Pat Metheny
Earth,Wind & Fire


----------



## emperorjj1

hmm pretty much the same thing as spotify it looks like

while im sure it sounds good im still holding on to CD's and lossless conversion


----------



## metako

my list would include

Caroline Lavelle "Spirit" - awesome bass and produced by William Orbit
Leonard Cohen "Ten New Songs"
Tuck and Patti "Tears of Joy" - recorded using all tube gear
Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" - already mentioned a few times
Crystal Method "Vegas"


----------



## Married_Man

kjmaffei said:


> Star Tracks is the only cd I've ever seen that has a written warning on it, stating "Telarc digital compact discs, especially those containing a substantially wide dynamic range, will present an extraordinary challenge to all stereo systems. Certain components - even the finest - may have problems with the most demanding passages. *Damage could result to speakers or other components if the musical program is played back at excessively high levels.*"


Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra - _Time Warp_, also by Telarc, has the same warning.


----------



## Darth SQ

Married_Man said:


> Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra - _Time Warp_, also by Telarc, has the same warning.


And Telarc's not kidding.

You should try this one.
It's got cannons......FRICKIN' CANNONS!











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jowens500

I'm pretty sure every Telarc cd I have has that warning in it.


----------



## audiophile25

These are a few of my favorites

Nils Lofgren: Acoustic Live. The song Keith Don't Go Is one of my absolute favorites on a system with good midbass.

Tracy Chapman: Tracy Chapman. Fast Car is a great song. Great bass line and Tracy's voice is unique.

Junior Wells: Everybody's Gettin' Some. Use Me is a great funky song with alot of punch.

Michael Ruff: Speaking in Melodies. Most everything on this disc is good.

Keb Mo: Suitcase. Great disc definitely listen to Suitcase and Your Love.


----------



## n_olympios

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And Telarc's not kidding.
> 
> You should try this one.
> It's got cannons......FRICKIN' CANNONS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This is even better.


----------



## Catalyx

Depeche Mode - Violator


----------



## robtr8

audiophile25 said:


> These are a few of my favorites
> Tracy Chapman: Tracy Chapman. Fast Car is a great song. Great bass line and Tracy's voice is unique.


She did a cover of "Take Me to the River" in the "Thelma and Luise" movie that I have not found available anywhere. I was so bummed when the soundtrack didn't include it.


----------



## bbfoto

robtr8 said:


> She did a cover of "Take Me to the River" in the "Thelma and Luise" movie that I have not found available anywhere. I was so bummed when the soundtrack didn't include it.


I'd like to find that, too! I had a friend who saw her live at The Roxy years ago and said she played it and some other great covers that I can't remember offhand.


----------



## DSkip

audiophile25 said:


> These are a few of my favorites
> 
> Nils Lofgren: Acoustic Live. The song Keith Don't Go Is one of my absolute favorites on a system with good midbass.
> 
> Tracy Chapman: Tracy Chapman. Fast Car is a great song. Great bass line and Tracy's voice is unique.
> 
> Junior Wells: Everybody's Gettin' Some. Use Me is a great funky song with alot of punch.
> 
> Michael Ruff: Speaking in Melodies. Most everything on this disc is good.
> 
> Keb Mo: Suitcase. Great disc definitely listen to Suitcase and Your Love.


Nils Lofgren's AL is very realistic. It actually makes you feel like you're at the concert on a good system.


----------



## bbfoto

My Blueberry Nights Soundtrack - featuring Norah Jones, Ry Cooder, Amos Lee, Cat Power, Cassandra Wilson, Mavis Staples, Otis, Ruth Brown & more. Nice collection of SQ on one disc. Mostly "mellow" songs.

Rachael Yamagata - Happenstance

Also, Steph Johnson gave me permission to share a few songs with you guys from her new album, "Nature Girl". If you like these, PLEASE support her by buying her CD or make smaller donation. She's super chill and a VERY talented artist, as are the drummer and bassist on these tracks. She's trying to get the word out to as many as possible:

http://sdrv.ms/ZGr979

Also check out "*Dragonfly (Live in WBOS Studio) - Ziggy Marley*", along with "Live in Studio" tracks by Alanis Morissette, Los Lonley Boys, Nelly Furtado, Sarah McLachlan, and others if you can find the CD, "92.9 Wbos: Live From the Archives 2"...

Amazon.com: 92.9 Wbos: Live From the Archives 2: Various Artists: Music


----------



## full dp

Jack Johnson - Brushfire Fairytales (Remastered) so niiiice!!


----------



## bbfoto

^Yeah, really great CD, but the bottom end is extremely boosted/bloated (sometimes into clipping) on most tracks.

Did they fix that with this REMASTER? If so, care to share the Catalog # or UPC barcode # for this particular disc?

Check out my link above in post #243 for some SQ, d0wnload morsels..


----------



## Catalyx

Not sure if it's a must-have but I think Cold - Year Of The Spider is very well produced.


----------



## txfast

INXS Greatist Hits

Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon, The Wall, Wish You Were Here, all 3 are equally good choices IMO

Type O Negative- October Rust or Bloody Kisses, can't name a favorite


----------



## weshole

txfast said:


> INXS Greatist Hits
> 
> Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon, The Wall, Wish You Were Here, all 3 are equally good choices IMO
> 
> Type O Negative- October Rust or Bloody Kisses, can't name a favorite


I think October Rust is better quality but both albums are AMAZING. R.I.P. Peter Steele.
On that note... one Metal Album I think has great quality and one I listen to over and over is Fear Factory-Archetype.


----------



## Catalyx

txfast said:


> Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon, The Wall, Wish You Were Here, all 3 are equally good choices IMO


The MFSL Gold CDs direct from the master tapes are worth tracking down for their awesome dynamics.


----------



## txfast

weshole said:


> I think October Rust is better quality but both albums are AMAZING. R.I.P. Peter Steele.
> On that note... one Metal Album I think has great quality and one I listen to over and over is Fear Factory-Archetype.


I saw Type O live in Biloxi, MS in 1996 opening for Ozzy. Had never listened to them before that, but they were unbelievable and I was hooked. They opened w/ Black No. 1 and it was so unbelievably loud, clear, and entrancing. They were def one of a kind. I'll never forget how HUGE and ripped Peter Steele was onstage. His presence was such a force that made the music even better.


----------



## weshole

He had a mesmerizing voice. Definitely a very underrated band.


----------



## Ranger388

I was reading this thread earlier this morning and decided to go find a few of these on CD. My local Best Buy has the Alice in Chains Unplugged album for $4.99, the Alanis Morissette Unplugged (couldn't find the acoustic album previously mentioned) also for $4.99, and I also got the John Mayer Where the Light Is for $3.99.

Just thought I would pass this along in case anyone was wanting to pick these up for cheap and have a Best Buy near.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Ranger388 said:


> I was reading this thread earlier this morning and decided to go find a few of these on CD. My local Best Buy has the Alice in Chains Unplugged album for $4.99, the Alanis Morissette Unplugged (couldn't find the acoustic album previously mentioned) also for $4.99, and I also got the John Mayer Where the Light Is for $3.99.
> 
> Just thought I would pass this along in case anyone was wanting to pick these up for cheap and have a Best Buy near.


Make sure that they aren't recent remastered or they may not sound all that great.


----------



## emperorjj1

Release Date: 7/30/1996
Release Date: 11/23/1999
Release Date: 7/1/2008


----------



## A5esp

Mike Oldfield - Man in the Rain
Man in the rain - mike oldfield - goear.com

I promised myself - Nick Kamen
I promised myself - Nick Kamen - goear.com

One and one - Robert Miles
One and one - Robert Miles - goear.com

Regards


----------



## Alrojoca

Anyone listen to Muse? That guy has some voice, can really hit the extreme notes, I have most of their CD's, the sad thing is that even thought I had a list of tracks from other artist that sounded amazing, for some reason now I just cant find anything as clear as their last CD "Second Law" here is a Video of them, the whole album is great at least with many tracks that can be favorites. Check out Madness, Follow Me, Panic Station, Animals, supremacy (video below), there is not track that I did no like, like less? maybe, great Album.

They remind me of Queen for some Drama type of songs they have, and the singer sounds like Steve Bono's voice in some tracks, check them out. The sound quality is the latest and freshest, Panic Station has great bass, Madness has some good bass for testing your clean quality bass.

Muse 'Supremacy' | BRITs 2013 I OFFICIAL HD - YouTube


----------



## evilspoons

Their new album does sound great, although I'm not sure if I'd call it a 100% sound quality album. The dynamic range could be a bit better.

I agree completely on them sounding like Queen though, I said the same thing the first time I gave Second Law a listen.


----------



## Alrojoca

It sounds much better compared than all the previous CD's, and you all know how it is, some CD's sound good through Head phones at home and in the car, but others sound good in all sources but the car and sometimes some just sound good in the car and do not sound good in other sources but usually in the car they lack quality compared to listening to it with headphones. 

I also went to their concert, and I was sitting right in front at the very back middle of the row at at staples center. Chest pounding bass and ear blast volume but very clear sound, when I listen to it in my car, I still enjoy it for the SQ and as much as I want to hear to some older songs, the last CD just sounds so much clear, and I am not even play the CD I play the apple AAC 320kbps files.


----------



## 04murdalanche

apple lossless ftw


----------



## strapdood

ou812 said:


> Screaming in the night....fantastic song with a lot of memories for me.


Lots of memories for me as well........... First real concert I ever went to and was running late to the show. When I got there they had just started playing and I just walked onto the floor and up to the front rows. I was mesmerized by the beginning of "Screaming in the Night" . The ushers and security must have just let me go since I was in a trance, because my seat was nose bleed with close to 18,000 people there in the arena. 

I can't comment on SQ for this album or song, but it sure kicks A$$. I will have to find my original CD and give it a try to see where it stand for SQ.


----------



## joey-roma

Anything engineered by George Massenberg. 

Jimmy Webb Too Young To Die. 

Use it for studio reference.


----------



## tintbox

I just got turned onto Muse. Definitely impressed so far.


----------



## Alrojoca

tintbox said:


> I just got turned onto Muse. Definitely impressed so far.


Cool, if you have a chance to go to one of their concerts, go. I was amazed not only by the Loud clear sound but also the light show and Video screens, my jaw almost went to the floor on almost every song. I just happened to go because my wife and older kid bought the tickets and had a few cd's I was not even familiar with the music too much or paid attention, I listened to some of their music a week before the concert, the live performance just can't get any better. 

Here is another good one from the 2nd Law.

MUSE - Survival (Live video from stadium) (London Olympics 2012 - HDTV.1080i) - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

Sean Malone - Cortlandt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBARpR_OpN4


----------



## CDT FAN

Here is one that I was enjoying on the way home today. It's just a single song, though.

George Strait - Milk Cow Blues


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Here's some for all the Metal heads:I know Metal and SQ don't go hand in hand (particularly in the past 5 years) at least in the traditional sense but these album are very well mastered and sound amazing on a well calibrated setup. 

Tesla - Mechanical Resonance 








My Reference disc for Metal 


Slaughter - Stick It To Ya 








Another well mastered Metal (and kind of forgotten) album from the 90's. Put on either version of Fly To The Angles (album or acoustic) and get ready for a ride. 

Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood 








Dem Drums! 

Loudness - Thunder In The East








Despite the bands name this album is very well mastered plus it's got some of the best engrish you'll ever hear. _"THE BASS KICKS YOU IN THE HEAD, ALL RIGHT!"_


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite Metal albums that sounds really good.... 
Metallica - S&M
Fantastic album !!!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

SQ_MDX said:


> One of my favorite Metal albums that sounds really good....
> Metallica - S&M
> Fantastic album !!!


Never been a Metallica fan but S&M is a very well produced record.



gregerst22 said:


> Those are great albums. I totally forgot about Loudness. Dokken - Under Lock and Key is another one that's decently produced.


I forgot about _Under Lock and Key_ it's well mixed and it rocks. 

here are some more. 

King Kobra - Ready To Strike








Very Well produced and Mark...I mean Marcie Free's voice is amazing. 

Rough Cutt- Rough Cutt








Just listen to Dreaming Again on a nice setup, you will not be disappointed. 

Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance








Seriously this is one well mastered album, hell most of the Priest catalog has pretty high production standards. 

Judas Priest - Defenders Of The Faith








Same as Screaming, I probably doesn't hurt that they were recorded at the same studio and mixed by the same sound engineer.


----------



## Grizz Archer

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Never been a Metallica fan but S&M is a very well produced record.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about _Under Lock and Key_ it's well mixed and it rocks.
> 
> here are some more.
> 
> King Kobra - Ready To Strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Well produced and Mark...I mean Marcie Free's voice is amazing.
> 
> Rough Cutt- Rough Cutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to Dreaming Again on a nice setup, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this is one well mastered album, hell most of the Priest catalog has pretty high production standards.
> 
> Judas Priest - Defenders Of The Faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as Screaming, I probably doesn't hurt that they were recorded at the same studio and mixed by the same sound engineer.


About time! I use some metal to tune cars! lol Pantera - because Vinnie Paul's double bass is tough to reproduce with subs that donot have phenonemal transient response. The JP Screaming for vengeance - just plain awesome, but I use it for tuning when listening to Halford's screams. Tesla - epic, period. Van Halen 1 - for background vocals/staging (not heavy metal but badass nonetheless). Queensryche for male vocal range - highs from EP and lows from Rage for Order. I could go on and one with 80s/metal music that is useful for tuning. I love great music. But the best recording are simply not in my genre. I admit it, I am an 80's metal head. So I tune my vehicles with alot of metal, and other rock formats. For an SQ competition, I will break out the Chesky discs and whatever I know intimately. But I usually tune with hard music. Let me put Vinnie Paul in your SQ car and I'll show you how bad many sibs truly are. Flame on! Roast me!  I do not give a crap what others people say... There have been alot of great suggestions here and I still wish somebody would have the time to compile them. I love new material. But since I do not listen to jazz, classical, and female vocalist when I drive, I sure as hell am not going to tune my car for it.


----------



## MarkZ

Grizz Archer said:


> About time! I use some metal to tune cars! lol Pantera - because Vinnie Paul's double bass is tough to reproduce with subs that donot have phenonemal transient response. The JP Screaming for vengeance - just plain awesome, but I use it for tuning when listening to Halford's screams. Tesla - epic, period. Van Halen 1 - for background vocals/staging (not heavy metal but badass nonetheless). Queensryche for male vocal range - highs from EP and lows from Rage for Order. I could go on and one with 80s/metal music that is useful for tuning. I love great music. But the best recording are simply not in my genre. I admit it, I am an 80's metal head. So I tune my vehicles with alot of metal, and other rock formats. For an SQ competition, I will break out the Chesky discs and whatever I know intimately. But I usually tune with hard music. Let me put Vinnie Paul in your SQ car and I'll show you how bad many sibs truly are. Flame on! Roast me!  I do not give a crap what others people say... There have been alot of great suggestions here and I still wish somebody would have the time to compile them. I love new material. But since I do not listen to jazz, classical, and female vocalist when I drive, I sure as hell am not going to tune my car for it.


Finally some sense in this thread.


----------



## jebcamaro

Robert Plant and Jimmy page...No Quarter

STYX...pretty much anything they recorded is good


----------



## PPI_GUY

You can thank me later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAXLlaW_4cM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_XorP9Lr0Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7oRU-zErEA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vVU7MyK9fQ


----------



## Miniboom

I forgot to enter this here earlier. This is one of my all time favorites, which is a bit special since it's a pretty new (2010) release compared to what I usually "dig".

This is a Norwegian prog-rock/metal band with a "retro" sound, that has later changed its name to "Above Symmetry".

Under their previous name "Aspera", they released an amazing album called "Ripples". (I think it's re-released under the new name too). I think the name Aspera hit some copyright infringement or something, so they had to change it.

Maybe not the most dynamic album out there, but _very_ clean sound, with great midbass and great vocals, and can be played REALLY loud. Catchy riffs and awesome solos.

A couple of the great songs on the album:

Aspera - Torn Apart - YouTube

Aspera | 08-Traces Inside (with lyrics) from the album "Ripples" (2010) - YouTube

Edit: Here's the same song under the Above Symmetry name (excuse the haircut). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8maHmeYBIo0


----------



## fcarpio

Thank you and a raise it one notch.

Exivious - Ripple of a Tear - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

Let's hope this thread does not turn in to a favorite rock cd.

Ray Obiedo sticks and stones, great SQ cd

Ray Obiedo - Real Life - YouTube

Ray Obiedo - Brasileiro - YouTube


----------



## Miniboom

Alrojoca said:


> Let's hope this thread does not turn in to a favorite rock cd.
> 
> Ray Obiedo sticks and stones, great SQ cd
> 
> Ray Obiedo - Real Life - YouTube
> 
> Ray Obiedo - Brasileiro - YouTube


Whiner alert.

There's been_ one_ single poster who failed to give an "SQ"-related reason for posting his video?

Also - does music has to be in the style of muzak/infomercial background noise to classify as "SQ"?

On that "Real Life"-track you posted, I can close my eyes and hear a generic man-voice: "And remember, this is a limited time offer only - and if you order within the next 37 seconds, you'll get ANOTHER useless, odd-shaped plastic item to fill your already stuffed drawers and closets with, FOR FREE".

Amâzing.

Anyway. This thread isn't for throwing poo at each other, so nevermind this little rant of mine. Sorry!


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah... No Quarter is very good....!

Ray Obedigo.... Always enjoyed his tracks on the old Boston Acoustics CD's

Dots will Echo... Same CD had a great garage band sound...


----------



## MarkZ

I think some people confuse two types of songs:

1) Songs that make your system sound great.
2) Songs that show that your system isn't as good as you thought it was after listening to #1.


----------



## weshole

While I think that most rock/metal isn't what one would consider using for SQ, I believe that if you can make your system sound good with such music, your likely to be well on your way to having a well rounded system. This is By no means a blanket statement. But I found it holds true in my experiences.


----------



## Alrojoca

Yeah! It's called elevator music, the sad thing is, when they play them in radio commercials they play only a few seconds of the smooth easy sounding part, and it't really the rest of the cd that has better tracks.

When you listen to the whole thing you enjoy the variations and different instruments. Sad but you can tell me the best sounding cd and if I don't like the music I will not care about it, and I'm sure many will do the same.


----------



## 1990tsi

MarkZ said:


> I think some people confuse two types of songs:
> 
> 1) Songs that make your system sound great.
> 2) Songs that show that your system isn't as good as you thought it was after listening to #1.



I wish these could be pointed out from now on!

I grabbed a few albums from this thread and the 2 that really stood out were Eagles Hell freezes over and Pantera cowboys from hell.

I found the eagles album sounded amazing, my SR10 and 6.5 Imagines handled it well, and it sounded great overall, made the system sound great.

then i played cowboys from hell (own the CD just havn't played it since i had a real system) and the sub stage stood out as really good sounding, but the imagines sounded like crap. 

Now i need a processor. thanks guys!



Can it be said that acoustic songs are easier to play? they always sound good in my car, and my car isn't well set up haha.




since it's a SQ album thread I'll add something that also always sounded good in my car, my type of music and something no one hear has heard before i'm sure 

Jack's Mannequin - Amelia Jean (People and Things Short Film) - YouTube

Jacks Mannequin is the band, all albums are good, but the song I posted in the video is the best sounding song I've heard in my car I think


----------



## TheBlindMan

Thriller- MJ
Peace of mind- Rebelution

I like most tracks in there especially the acoustic ones...
Check it:
Rebelution - Comfort Zone (Acoustic) - YouTube


----------



## jnchantler

I have a single track to add which is Phil Collins - Two Worlds (Tarzan soundtrack version).


----------



## n_olympios

Have we mentioned Tambu by Toto? What a great album that is, the bass and drums are extremely atmospheric and vivid!


----------



## JimHTP

> Thriller- MJ
> Peace of mind- Rebelution
> 
> I like most tracks in there especially the acoustic ones...
> Check it:
> Rebelution - Comfort Zone (Acoustic) - YouTube


Pretty sure I already posted this one, but if not then I second the motion. BADASS album


----------



## jebcamaro

n_olympios said:


> Have we mentioned Tambu by Toto? What a great album that is, the bass and drums are extremely atmospheric and vivid!


Indeed


----------



## Neil_J

TheBlindMan said:


> Thriller- MJ
> Peace of mind- Rebelution
> 
> I like most tracks in there especially the acoustic ones...
> Check it:
> Rebelution - Comfort Zone (Acoustic) - YouTube


Rebolution has always been very puzzling to me. I'm halfway sure they're a Christian band but haven't found any evidence to that, other than my interpretation to some of their lyrics, especially on the courage to grow album.


----------



## JimHTP

> Rebolution has always been very puzzling to me. I'm halfway sure they're a Christian band but haven't found any evidence to that, other than my interpretation to some of their lyrics, especially on the courage to grow album.


They do have some uplifting lyrics, but I'd say they are more likely to be rasta than protestant:

Rebelution - So High - YouTube

Not that you can't be a christian and a cannabis enthusiast at the same time


----------



## Neil_J

JimHTP said:


> They do have some uplifting lyrics, but I'd say they are more likely to be rasta than protestant:
> 
> Rebelution - So High - YouTube
> 
> Not that you can't be a christian and a cannabis enthusiast at the same time


Yea. Not that uplifting is bad, but I'd feel a little duped if they were produced out of one of those Christian music mills targeted toward the younger generation. Its just weird I guess, but I've got nothing to back those claims up. I'm way OT at this point, but the dudes voice bothers me as well, it seems to me that there's liberal use of autotune, at least on some of the albums, which I very much detest. I wouldnt say they're SQ. They shouldn't be put in the same paragraph as MJ's Thriller, that piece was a work of art, even for people like me who hate pop. Just my $0.02.

My contribution for the week, 

Mapleshade Records A La Carte Brass, 
and 
Gotye Making Mirrors. 

I'll throw up links and pictures when I'm not on tapatalk...


----------



## JimHTP

Their live album definitely qualifies, if you haven't heard it it is worth a listen. No auto-tune there. I confess I don't even listen to the studio album, just the live one. 

And they began as an independent, trust me it would turn me off too if they were one of the amy grant superstar types

and how can you say you hate pop? You just posted several pop albums lol


----------



## inspector3711

Steely Dan Aja is a great recording...


----------



## Bayboy

inspector3711 said:


> Steely Dan Aja is a great recording...


Great album!


----------



## inspector3711

Yes it is. They were way ahead of the recording curve back then. Until I got my current home system about 4 years ago, I didn't realize how many sounds I was missing. They went all out on that one.

Now my goal is to be able to hear it like that in the car.

My one regret is that I used to have the studio master of that album on CD. Sold it when I needed 50 bucks. Dumb move.


----------



## A5esp




----------



## JimHTP

A5esp said:


> [youtbe]7wfYIMyS_dI[/youtbe]


lemme give you a hand there my spanish friend

Enya - Only Time (video) - YouTube


----------



## A5esp

JimHTP said:


> lemme give you a hand there my spanish friend
> 
> Enya - Only Time (video) - YouTube


Ok all ready


----------



## Bayboy

My tastes wander a bit from the norm at times as I explore unsuspecting genres & groups for music. You'd be surprised of what you find. As an example the first track in Unforscene's album Fingers and Thumbs leaves one to think the rest of the recording will follow suit:

Unforscene - Belly Full of Lead - YouTube



Then other tracks come in as if it's a totally different album:

Unforscene - 68 On Third - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

Anybody here owns this CD, it is called a Tribute to Eddie Harris by Ronnie Laws, I would say this cd it is not only fun to listen, but it has pretty much a combination of qualities that will put it in almost every thread on this section of the Music forum (except rap or that style), acoustic real natural instruments (not electronic, computer made sounds) some vocals (1 or 2 tracks), cymbals, bass, piano you name it, the whole cd is good. I would not rank as one of the best recordings (maybe 4.8 out of 5) but it makes up for the material and clarity and purity of the instruments sounds, of course not everybody is going to agree but if only few do, that is okay. 

This was just for fun. Did they silence "you are gonna s_ _ _ in your pants here in the beginning?
Ronnie Laws - Listen Here - YouTube

Now if you want to listen to the track with better SQ here it is.
RONNIE LAWS - LISTEN HERE DJ PARIS PRESENTS THE FUSION JAZZ FEST.wmv - YouTube

Here is the amazon link to pick on the other tracks
Amazon.com: Tribute to Legendary Eddie Harris: Ronnie Laws: Music


----------



## Neil_J

JimHTP said:


> and how can you say you hate pop? You just posted several pop albums lol


Gotye isn't pop, he's Indie. He got popular after winning a grammy, which is ok, because he's a great musician (and his live shows are freaking awesome). 

A La Carte Brass isn't pop either, it's as pure as an audiophile album as you could possibly get. MJ's thriller, however, yea that ones pop, but come on, that goes without saying.


----------



## MarkZ

inspector3711 said:


> Steely Dan Aja is a great recording...


A great recording for what? Not to listen to and enjoy, I hope. 




Neil_J said:


> Gotye isn't pop, he's Indie.


I've never been able to figure out how "indie" became a musical genre. What happens when an "indie" group ends up getting signed to a major label and then goes back to an "indie" label? Do they go from indie to pop then back to indie? 

I think pop means something that doesn't necessarily tie into how many albums a band has sold.


----------



## Neil_J

MarkZ said:


> I've never been able to figure out how "indie" became a musical genre. What happens when an "indie" group ends up getting signed to a major label and then goes back to an "indie" label? Do they go from indie to pop then back to indie?
> 
> I think pop means something that doesn't necessarily tie into how many albums a band has sold.


Technically Indie is not a genre. It is a genre to me though, especially if Pop is a genre. 

Melodic grindore is not a genre. Rock is, and melodic grindcore is a style of rock (in a liberal sense). There are less than a dozen genres, period... Jazz, Rock, Classical, military & brass, children, etc. Anything more specific is really a style of that genre. If it covers more than one genre, it's technically Fusion. The whole concept is stupid (the technical word is "pigeonholing").

Back to Indie, its true indie if it was made without the supervision of suit-type executives and big producers. They give the artists the needed leeway to do whatever the hell they want, artistically, without trying to pander to demographics or trying to boost sales. Just pure emotion and technical know-how, polished or not (usually the latter). And thus, it really doesn't fit in to the other genres.. It's indie.

Now, the ones who sold out to the big five record companies (eg Modest Mouse, Franz Ferdinand), those are Pop, ala Faux Indie, they are artificial, not indie. If they then dropthe big record companies, their new recordings could in fact be called indie If they meet my definitions above.

This is just my personal take on it, I doubt others would agree, but they're all wrong


----------



## evilspoons

I agree that "indie" is a stupid word for a genre. It's not a sound, it's more of a description of the artist's contractual obligations. Gotye is electronic, pop, alternative pop-rock, trip-hop... but not "indie" as a genre.

"Pop" as a genre is very certainly a sound, rather than a description of the artist being "popular". Pop typically has a certain BPM, a "produced" sound, doesn't really explore new sonic qualities. It tends to appeal to a large number of people upon first listen, it doesn't have to grow on you.


----------



## Bayboy

Meh... genre smenre. Good music is good music. Play it all again and again and again


----------



## Neil_J

Yea but how do I sort through thousands and thousands of albums if I don't have a way to organize them into neat little pigeonholes?

I'm not sure if that's a rhetorical question myself. I've been using a system of basic genre and a collection of style tags to organize all my stuff. Works pretty well for the most part, except it requires a lot of subjective decision making on my part.


----------



## Bayboy

Exactly! Pretty much the same that I do. Reason is just like making a mixed tape back in the days you mix what goes good together. I have albums that span several genres so I will basically sort & name them myself including the individual songs if needed. You can still play by artist, album, or genre and it works out just fine for me.


----------



## evilspoons

My iTunes library had about 200 genres in it a couple years ago, and it was completely useless. I went through it and reassigned vast swaths of music to larger genres, reducing it to basically:

- Rock
- Alternative
- Punk
- Pop
- Classic Rock
- Electronic/Dance
- Classical
- Vocal
- Comedy
- Holiday
- Folk
- Hip-Hop/Rap
- Country
- Jazz

MUCH more useful now.

What I really wish would happen though is for the ID system to change from a "fill in the blank" style (the genre is X) to a tag system (X is a genre that applies, Y is a genre that applies, Z is a genre that applies). This means you could tag a song pop and rock and it would come up when selecting either, rather than having to search for Pop-rock (or was it Pop/Rock? or Rock/Pop? Ugh!). I want the same system for artists, instead of going "Album Artist - Song Name (feat. Featured Artist)" you could just say "Artist 1: X", "Artist 2: Y", and so on , and again selecting either artist would make the result show up.


----------



## Bayboy

I've always used windows media... never seemed like a big deal to me. As I rip, download, audition, etc.... I make the necessary changes then and don't allow windows to change anything. Then again my library isn't so big although it's slowly growing.


----------



## MarkZ

Neil_J said:


> Now, the ones who sold out to the big five record companies (eg Modest Mouse, Franz Ferdinand), those are Pop, ala Faux Indie, they are artificial, not indie. If they then dropthe big record companies, their new recordings could in fact be called indie If they meet my definitions above.
> 
> This is just my personal take on it, I doubt others would agree, but they're all wrong


And I don't agree.  The business status of a band shouldn't dictate what genre it falls under (not that genre is anything but semantics anyway...).

If Modest Mouse was once indie -- and if they didn't change their sound -- then they're still indie regardless of who they sign with. If they're no longer "indie", then that proves that "indie" is ********.

I don't like the term because people use it waaaaay too loosely. I've heard it used to describe just about every form of rock music, and some pop, new wave, electronic, and even blues and jazz. It basically renders the whole category useless, and is really shorthand for "yeah man, I know this band and they only play on college radio." At least, until they start playing them on mainstream radio stations. Then you're ****ed. 

Some people still call the Black Keys and the Flaming Lips indie. As they sell out stadiums and make appearances at the Grammy's. :laugh: So I guess it's a genre. But then I hear people calling local hip hop bands "indie" because nobody's heard of them (and because there's a guitar in there somewhere).

That said, there are some artists who are so difficult to categorize that people have created categories specifically for them.  I can't imagine the effort that would go into trying to organize my music collection in that way. I would slowly go insane. And then when I was done, I would be like, "Hmmmm I think I'll listen to Kurt Vile today..." "Why can't I find him in 'indie'? Maybe he's in 'acoustic'? Nope, must be 'blues'. Oops, there he is in 'rock', with the other 5000 other musicians I have that all find their way into 'rock'."


----------



## Neil_J

My CarPC build is going to attempt to correctly deal with genres and styles, using a tagging approach (part of a custom app I'm writing to deal with my ginormous album collection), which eliminates pigeonholing (yea it's the third time I use that word, but it fits the context so well). The problem is actually getting the correct tags into a database, ie where do I get all that info? Wikipedia? Discogs.com? I'm trying to figure all that out now.

I think the problems started with the id3 tagging, which predates iTunes and other modern players. They got it wrong then and were still stuck with it today.


----------



## MarkZ

evilspoons said:


> - Rock
> - Alternative
> - Punk
> - Pop
> - Classic Rock
> - Electronic/Dance
> - Classical
> - Vocal
> - Comedy
> - Holiday


I'm glad you don't listen to Beck. I think his music can fit 5 of those categories, plus folk, country, and hip hop.


----------



## Bayboy

MarkZ said:


> I'm glad you don't listen to Beck. I think his music can fit 5 of those categories, plus folk, country, and hip hop.


There's several artists that span like that. My solution although probably not the best, is to categorize by song instead of album with such artists. Then each song plays along with similar to fit my listening mood better. Searching by artist or album allows me normal album playback.


----------



## Neil_J

Lol, throw Beck in the "Fusion" genre with all the rest of the artists that defy categories. 

That's another reason why I use indie as a genre, the whole things already messed up. It's the category when none of the others fit, sorta like atheism or agnosticism. They're not really religions per se, rather the lack of them or refusal to acknowledge exactly one.

I also find it funny that most musicians reject their genres as baked by the media. Aphex Twin hates IDM. Squirrel Nut Zippers never liked Swing Revival. I could go on and on.


----------



## emperorjj1

Bayboy said:


> There's several artists that span like that. My solution although probably not the best, is to categorize by song instead of album with such artists. Then each song plays along with similar to fit my listening mood better. Searching by artist or album allows me normal album playback.


thats a pretty good method honestly. i dont ever use the genre in my itunes because its so janky and disorganized


----------



## Bayboy

The key is not to allow anything but you categorize what song goes to what genre. I have no knowledge on how itunes works, but windows media has that option. If you allow windows media to correct any info then your library will be screwed up. Did that once and it was chaos.


----------



## evilspoons

MarkZ said:


> I'm glad you don't listen to Beck. I think his music can fit 5 of those categories, plus folk, country, and hip hop.


That's why I want tag-based metadata!


----------



## Neil_J

Lol, I should go into business, what's the market like for anal retentive music freaks that want their music tagged properly? Small but potent I'd imagine.


----------



## Alrojoca

It is just hard to avoid it, not sure why it is much of a concern. Some changes take place. Gwen Stefani "the sweet scape" was categorized as Rock. That is funny but again, I just enjoy the music whatever it is. I was an entertainer or a DJ for a party that might be an issue but still. That is why you can make playlists.


----------



## Neil_J

Pandora does a great job of queueing similar songs, they actually go deeper and look at the actual song structure and music theory, I'm not sure how they do it, but I wish they had an API to get all of that information for non-streaming music. I'd even pay for something like that.


----------



## Bayboy

Alrojoca said:


> It is just hard to avoid it, not sure why it is much of a concern. Some changes take place. Gwen Stefani "the sweet scape" was categorized as Rock. That is funny but again, I just enjoy the music whatever it is. I was an entertainer or a DJ for a party that might be an issue but still. That is why you can make playlists.


It is not a real concern as much as it is an ease and actually simpler to making and dealing with playlists. Simply rename the particular song's genre while ripping or auditioning. Done.deal.... 

As far as entertainer and/or DJ? We all are. We all are our own and as much time, effort, & cash are stuffed into our vehicle's system I do believe all deserve to be able to set up their library to be able to listen to whatever without much hassle. My first bluetooth unit is the 80PRS so of course I stream from my phone. I can tell you now, android or at least the media player on my phone sucks. Somehow it changes the genres to what it wants as like windows media would if you chose options under Automatic Media Updates. So basically you have to take time to make playlists instead of just choosing a genre because if you do choose genre a lot of the songs will not be there.


----------



## Alrojoca

There will be issues not matter what. With almost all genres. For example in Rock, you have pop rock, metal, heavy rock and some artists that are in the rock category but can not be compared to some type of rock music. The same for Jazz, some very typical smooth jazz are categorized as Latin, then you have Jazz Fusion, some with Blues some with Brazilian or Samba material and sometimes some Jazz musicians just play a certain style in some album that actually should be categorized differently. Classic quartet Jazz is nothing like Jazz Fusion. I have seen in some radio apps where they do a much better job to put the variations and combos of genres there like it was mentioned.

And some music honestly only the artist will know what genre it is. 

Hopefully Itunes will fix that with software to have a better selection and prevent the inconvenience although that is not a big deal to me.

I heard some Indie artists and to me some sound like a combo of pop/rock/jazz it is hard to really put a solid genre. Alternative is another famous genre used also. Oh well.

All we can do as Dj's is blend them the best way we can without a radical move that will turn heads. 

You know the thing I dislike the most on Itunes?

Sometimes I want to select a Album to listen, and it is all split like in 8 different songs because each song has different artists even though the main one's name is first but always next to a different name. This pretty much forces me to just make a freaking playlist just to be able to listen to that album. That is a real PITA and more of an inconvenience to me.


----------



## Bayboy

That is pretty much the same thing windows does if you allow it to update and modify your library, however, you can turn it off and once put onto a flash drive it works great with the 80PRS. I take it this is something that can't be done with itunes or an ipod?


Also, forgot to mention, the only reason you would want windows to do that is when ripping you want it to automatically find album info. However, it will still do it when unchecked, you just have to confirm the info is correct which isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Neil_J

Here's my list of genres, the way I see it:

Classical
Rock
Blues
Folk, World & Country (this could arguably be split, as they've evolved more in the last few decades)
Latin
Non-Music
Hip Hop
Jazz
Funk / Soul
Reggae
Stage & Screen
Electronic
Brass & Military
Children's
Pop
Indie (this one is arguable)
Anything not on the list above is not a genre, it's a style. Like I said, Melodic Grindcore is a style of hardcore, which is a style of punk, which is a style of rock. Dancehall reggae and dub reggae are styles of reggae. 

To me, genre defines the demographic. Style defines everything else, and most songs will fit into many styles (and possibly different genres). Supposedly when songs span different genres, it's supposed to be called Fusion, but I don't really buy that. Since noone agrees on any of this, it really makes it hard to nail any of this down, it's a slippery subject.



Alrojoca said:


> Hopefully Itunes will fix that with software to have a better selection and prevent the inconvenience although that is not a big deal to me.


Lol, no they'll only make it worse, iTunes 11 was an abomination (iTunes 10 OTOH was usable).



> I heard some Indie artists and to me some sound like a combo of pop/rock/jazz it is hard to really put a solid genre. Alternative is another famous genre used also. Oh well.


Alternative is a style of rock, which has apparently become very broad as it's evolved since the early 90's. It's very scary for someone my age to think that Nirvana's Smells Like Teen Spirit is 22 years old 



> You know the thing I dislike the most on Itunes?
> 
> Sometimes I want to select a Album to listen, and it is all split like in 8 different songs because each song has different artists even though the main one's name is first but always next to a different name. This pretty much forces me to just make a freaking playlist just to be able to listen to that album. That is a real PITA and more of an inconvenience to me.


The first thing i do in iTunes is to create a playlist of the album that I ripped. Then completely forget about the fact that iTunes will display songs by album or artist or whatever. Don't use that part. Just make playlists and use those. It does such a crappy job of it, any self-respecting anal retentive music hoarder should manually keep track of all this stuff


----------



## Neil_J

MarkZ said:


> I thought their main algorithm was similar to the whole "people who listened to this also listened to THIS..." approach.


The next time you see that, click the link and see the "why" behind why they selected it. There's some serious computing and databasing going on behind the scenes.


----------



## emperorjj1

ya pandora is pretty badass however alot of my "playlists" are pretty crazy


----------



## n_olympios

I've literally spent hundreds of hours on Tag&Rename. Sure it has its pitfalls but of all the stuff I've tried, I think it's the most convenient.


----------



## evilspoons

I use MusicBrainz Picard to automatically re-tag stuff that's messed up. It sends a sonic signature of the audio file to their database and matches it - you can get accurate tags for a 100% unnamed file most of the time!


----------



## Bayboy

The only necessities are artist & album. Genres are chosen & named by me and are limited to vague separations as stated earlier. Keeps things very simple and works well on the 80PRS.

Back to some album listings.... who has more along the lines of Jazzanova, Unforscene, etc...?


----------



## PPI_GUY

I don't have a link but, strongly recommend John Hiatt's *Walk On *album with specific emphasis on "The River Knows Your Name" and "Cry Love".


----------



## evilspoons

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't have a link but, strongly recommend John Hiatt's *Walk On *album with specific emphasis on "The River Knows Your Name" and "Cry Love".


Your next post will be #1000!


----------



## Bayboy

Love this on a good system.....


Donald Fagen - New Frontier (Video) - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto

Neil, thanks for reminding me about A La Carte Brass! I forgot I had 'em. They are very realistic "you are there" recordings. Excellent deep and wide stage and room ambience!  I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Mapleshade releases, at least as far as SQ goes.

Gonna check out some of the other recommended stuff here before I get a call from my credit card company, LOL!

I wonder how much money all of the DIYMA members combined have spent on music/CDs, LOL?!?!

Everytime there is a recommendation it seems one thing leads to another and I end up spending $50 in the blink of an eye...then I come back and see another post 10 minutes later and same thing all over again. DOH! I think I need an intervention!


----------



## Neil_J

My last buy was 811 CD's on Craigslist for $100 or so. I probably have several thousand CD's now (most aren't SQ by any stretch, lol), plus my iTunes and Amazon mp3 collection, spanning all genres.


----------



## emperorjj1

damn thats a pretty good ass deal. i just spent about 90 bucks on 24 cds from ebay. i still haven't left lossless yet


----------



## bbfoto

Neil_J said:


> My last buy was 811 CD's on Craigslist for $100 or so. I probably have several thousand CD's now (most aren't SQ by any stretch, lol), plus my iTunes and Amazon mp3 collection, spanning all genres.


That's a great deal for the full Lawrence Welk collection, dude!  

[email protected], didn't even think about peeps unloading their CD collections on Craigslist. Off my game fo sho'!


----------



## A5esp

Hans Zimmer


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Here are some Quality Prog/Arena Rock recordings from the Land of Lenin. 


Avtograf - 1986










SOS

Stone Land - 1989










State Deamon

Tear Down the Boarder - 1991










Tear Down The Boarder


----------



## rockin

miniSQ said:


> not even if you were using hooked on phonics.
> 
> Sarah McLachlan
> 
> mac-lock-lan


Ditto. Have to cast my vote for her album "Surfacing" Its the closest thing you'll have to a religious experience from your SQ system. 
Her voice is beautiful, center, and focused. Some tracks recorded with a little echo, some pure. The piano is fantastic. And you'll have to turn your sub base down there is so much. Beats the IASCA SQ disc all to hell 
IMO. It's an eargasm.


----------



## Earzbleed

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this yet. I only remembered because I had some Vincent Furnier playing on my drive the other night. Just about all Alice Cooper albums. Alice Cooper Goes To hell and Welcome To My Nightmare spring to mind. There's so much to be heard in some of the songs on those albums and it's all there at the right volumes, with correct panning. Billion Dollar Babies, the song not the album, is great up loud, all the little extra bits you don't hear on crappy speakers (the "We go dancing nightly,in the attic" bit is a real trip) . The second version he did of that is more polished than the original. Also, this album by The Mark Of Cain http://www.discogs.com/Mark-Of-Cain-Interloper-Who-Made-Who-Remix/release/2342957. I suggested it in the test/ hard-hitting songs thread too but it has great production as well as being loud and bassy as all hell. Mainly just the first 2 songs though. The others are more fillers. God Says No and Powertrip by Monster Magnet are also well produced.


----------



## elmn8r

I'll throw a couple out there that I think sound really good. Both are soundtracks extracted from dvd and blue ray(Handbrake is your friend).

Pink Floyd - A Delicate Sound Of Thunder(DVD)

Eagles - Farewell Tour Live From Melbourne(Blu Ray)


----------



## DIESEL 996

Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa (The first album) 
Jeff Beck Emotion & Commotion
Joe Bonamassa Live From The Royal Albert Hall
Loreena McKennitt The Book Of Secrets


----------



## Offroader5

Not sure if they've been mentioned yet, but Escala has a good sound to them...mind you, many of their songs are songs you've heard before. Nice mixture of classical & rock. Kashmir punishes my midbass .

eScala - Palladio (HQ) Album Version - YouTube

Escala - Kashmir - YouTube

Also Bond is another similar to Escala...not sure on how good their recordings sound, but if you like Escala, chances are you'd like Bond.


----------



## fcarpio

evilspoons said:


> I use MusicBrainz Picard to automatically re-tag stuff that's messed up. It sends a sonic signature of the audio file to their database and matches it - you can get accurate tags for a 100% unnamed file most of the time!


MusicBrains freezes on me when I pass it my CD ripped library to tag. Maybe my computer is running out of memory, I do have a newer computer, I will try it again on that one.


----------



## spyders03

It froze on me as well

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Big Dave

Crash Test Dummies - Give Yourself a Hand
Yello - One Second
Diana Krall - The Look of Love
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero
Audioslave - Audioslave


----------



## Thumper26

Recent great finds:

1. Desperado soundtrack. Very well recorded, if you liked the music in the movie, grab it. Track 12 is Salma Hayek by herself with a killer recording job. So detailed its creepy

2. Ray Charles duet album Genius Loves Company. Can stand on its own as a demo disc. He's with Willie, Nora jones, van Morrison, etc. all of them well recorded and great to listen to. He does sweet potato pie with James Taylor and its unbelievable


----------



## n_olympios

About the Ray Charles GLC album: great engineering, great leaflet, great songs, artists and musicians. So detailed that, since the recording spanned over a period of months, you can tell by what order the songs were recorded, judging from Ray's deteriorating health and ability to sing.


----------



## GlasSman

full dp said:


> the Nas album is dope!


No rap album can be considered well recorded.

It computer audio.....mostly....and vocals placed in the mix.

I've heard them all and *NEVER* use any to judge a system.

Maybe for determining low loud midbass/upper sub range response of the system but never overall well recorded music.


----------



## GlasSman

Didn't go through the entire thread but my vote is.....

Almost anything from Chick Corea.

The three newest Hiromi Uehara albums....the rest of her catalog is recorded/mastered better than most popular music but not quite as good as the three newest albums with Simon Phillips on drums.


----------



## JimHTP

GlasSman said:


> No rap album can be considered well recorded.
> 
> It computer audio.....mostly....and vocals placed in the mix.
> 
> I've heard them all and *NEVER* use any to judge a system.
> 
> Maybe for determining low loud midbass/upper sub range response of the system but never overall well recorded music.


while I have to say the lack of real instruments does (debatably) bear negatively on the SQ of the song,track or album, some of it clearly sounds better than others. Meaning more attention is paid to the quality of the recording and resulting sound quality.


----------



## Earzbleed

GlasSman said:


> No rap album can be considered well recorded.
> 
> It computer audio.....mostly....and vocals placed in the mix.
> 
> I've heard them all and *NEVER* use any to judge a system.
> 
> Maybe for determining low loud midbass/upper sub range response of the system but never overall well recorded music.



War & Peace - Ice Cube ( the song not the whole album)
Paul Simon and Mark Knopfler dream of production values this high.


----------



## g3gtsboy

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (It's an old standard I know what I'm looking for when I listen to this album)

Sarah McLachlan - Mirrorball (This is the only live album I know of that sounds this amazing. I've seen her live and this album captures it on a good system, it also has very serious bass).

James Taylor - Sweet baby James (Steamroller blues has excellent horns that will really show off your front stage)


Honorable mention

Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (This one is new to my list but it's an amazing album start to finish)


----------



## spyders03

Dire straights, and Sarah are always awesome. 

Also, not my style, but the Dixie chicks, I forget what album in particular, but they are very well recorded.


----------



## Juancolchado

GlasSman said:


> No rap album can be considered well recorded.
> 
> It computer audio.....mostly....and vocals placed in the mix.
> 
> I've heard them all and *NEVER* use any to judge a system.
> 
> Maybe for determining low loud midbass/upper sub range response of the system but never overall well recorded music.


Well, then seeing how you've heard them all and your judgment is determined then I guess my entire life has been wasted listening to bad recorded crap.
The most part of my life I spent listening to music by myself usually with headphones or some sort of nice set of speakers never turning it up to see how loud they would get but always listening to the message a rapper was trying to get across and when both the music and the rapper where placed in harmony to move you then that's just good music and that's what I will always use to determain my systems.
There are plenty of rap songs produced at great value from great producers and musicians but why bother since you've heard them all.


----------



## Jepalan

'What If' by the Dixie Dregs (1978)
'Night Meets Light', 'The Odyssey', 'What If', & 'Ice Cakes' have very precise instrument placement and exceptionally clean drum & cymbal recordings.
Find the original CD and do a lossless rip - just incredible on a high-end system.


----------



## Eggroll

A few off the top of my head

Madonna Celebration
Tracey chapman 1st cd don't know the name
I feel most Michael Jackson's are very nice

There are some here I want to try


----------



## Kasey58

WOW! I love this site. Others who speak my language.  I just can't have these conversations with my wife, she just doesn't understand!

Acoustic Alchemy's Reference Point and song by the same name. Great imaging and low end not to mention good music. 

I agree with GlasSman regarding Corea and if you mention Corea you can't leave out Al Di Meola's Elegant Gypsy recording and Mediterranean Sundance song. 

Boney James/Rick Braun Shake it Up! So much great music.... so little time.

If you're talking about great brass, Chicago's Transit Authority is pretty darn good for 1969, the low end is pretty poor but the brass brings a smile to my face every time.

Good stuff! Thanks for the great information.

Regarding Rap, I'm not a fan either but that doesn't mean it isn't music. That's the great thing about Art, it's in the eye (or ear in this case) of the beholder!


----------



## minibox

Some of the aforementioned albums on vinyl. For SQ nothing beats a good turntable and pressing.


----------



## Earzbleed

Yep. 'There's a lady who...hissssss...knows all that....crackle.......glitters is......pop...gold'
Can't be beat. Bring back the gramophone while we're at it. I want to hear Al Jolson the way he intended it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Yes- 90125
Supertramp- Brother Where You Bound
Concrete Blonde- Bloodletting

...all three albums will surprise you with their engineering and dynamics. They're also pretty darn fun to listen to!


----------



## ou812

Earzbleed said:


> Yep. 'There's a lady who...hissssss...knows all that....crackle.......glitters is......pop...gold'
> Can't be beat. Bring back the gramophone while we're at it. I want to hear Al Jolson the way he intended it.


Have you ever listened to a really good turntable?


----------



## spyders03

Earzbleed said:


> Yep. 'There's a lady who...hissssss...knows all that....crackle.......glitters is......pop...gold'
> Can't be beat. Bring back the gramophone while we're at it. I want to hear Al Jolson the way he intended it.


This is how I feel. Got a great copy of Pink Floyd vinyl to CD, couldn't stand it.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03

On a side note, I am in New Orleans right now, and got a ton of local music, some legends of jazz also. Will listen on my 7hr drive home and report back if I find anything that was really well recorded. Listened to a bunch of them in the store, and asked the shop workers and got a bunch of that sounded great on amplified headphones, will find out in the car then verify at home (car isn't great).

Swyped while swerving


----------



## minibox

Earzbleed said:


> Yep. 'There's a lady who...hissssss...knows all that....crackle.......glitters is......pop...gold'
> Can't be beat. Bring back the gramophone while we're at it. I want to hear Al Jolson the way he intended it.


If you have not had the chance to listen to a mint pressing on a quality system you should take the time to do it. You will hear layers upon layers of more detail than you will on a digital copy. I was skeptical of vinyl too until I actually sat down and listened. It's sometimes a hard sell to a predominantly car audio crowd but the quality is undeniable.


----------



## Slammer

PPI_GUY said:


> Yes- 90125
> Supertramp- Brother Where You Bound
> Concrete Blonde- Bloodletting
> 
> ...all three albums will surprise you with their engineering and dynamics. They're also pretty darn fun to listen to!


Completely concur in regards to 90125! Always loved this disc. Owner of a lonely heart is so crisp (especially the guitar) and the harmonizing vocals in "Leave It" are an old favorite!


----------



## ou812

minibox said:


> If you have not had the chance to listen to a mint pressing on a quality system you should take the time to do it. You will hear layers upon layers of more detail than you will on a digital copy. I was skeptical of vinyl too until I actually sat down and listened. It's sometimes a hard sell to a predominantly car audio crowd but the quality is undeniable.


:beerchug:


----------



## mosconiac

minibox said:


> If you have not had the chance to listen to a mint pressing on a quality system you should take the time to do it. You will hear layers upon layers of more detail than you will on a digital copy. I was skeptical of vinyl too until I actually sat down and listened. It's sometimes a hard sell to a predominantly car audio crowd but the quality is undeniable.


I was a skeptic too until I listened to the same CD & LP back to back on a creek/apogee/linn system. The only change was the source...same preamp/amp/speakers playing at the same SPL.

The LP had a rhythm & bounce to it where the CD was just flat & lifeless. I was stunned. BTW, no glaring pops, hiss, or snaps like you would expect...it's all in the maintenance of the rig.


----------



## frontman

Some thoughts....

Wolfmother - Wolfmother
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV
Amici - The Opera Band
Marcus Miller - Silver Rain
Information Society - Information Society
U2 - No Line on the Horizon
Dave Bargeron Quartet with Larry Willis - Barge Burns...Slide Files...(Mapleshade Records)
Weather Report - Weather Report
Maynard Ferguson - Storm


----------



## CDT FAN

mosconiac said:


> I was a skeptic too until I listened to the same CD & LP back to back on a creek/apogee/linn system. The only change was the source...same preamp/amp/speakers playing at the same SPL.
> 
> The LP had a rhythm & bounce to it where the CD was just flat & lifeless. I was stunned. BTW, no glaring pops, hiss, or snaps like you would expect...it's all in the maintenance of the rig.


The rhythm and bounce came from the warped LP.


----------



## Kriszilla

To all the people that listed Rage Against The Machine's self-titled debut album, great choice. 

For those that don't know, that album is probably the definitive example of everything done right during an album production.

From Wikipedia: "The album is known for its high production values, which are almost to the strictest audiophile standards. Some audiophile sites and magazines even go as far as using the album — in particular the song "Take the Power Back" — to test amplifiers and speakers."

I'm a huge RATM fan and have seen them live several times, so this one is always in my collection. 

Additionally, I also use the following to fine tune my systems because I know them so well:

Tori Amos - Under The Pink. The track "Past the Mission" has Trent Reznor on background vocals and you'd almost never know it was him unless you have a really accurate system.
Depeche Mode - 101
Orbital - In Sides
NIN - And All That Could Have Been
Johnny Cash - Love, God, Murder
Beastie Boys - Pauls Boutique


----------



## ISTundra

I think it's helpful for all to note which release or mastering you're referring to when listing an album in this thread. A lot of good mentions here (some bad ones too, imo), but most of these have been remastered/reissued a few times and often times not for the better. 

For example, RATM's self titled debut mention by the previous poster. The '92 release -great! The '12 20th anniversary remaster - horribly brickwalled and robbed of all dynamics. See for yourself below (remaster on top, original on bottom).


----------



## emperorjj1

tundra what software is that? im curious to see the difference from a few michael jackson albums i have... mainly to see what bad 25 looks like


----------



## bbfoto

ISTundra said:


> I think it's helpful for all to note which release or mastering you're referring to when listing an album in this thread. A lot of good mentions here (some bad ones too, imo), but most of these have been remastered/reissued a few times and often times not for the better.
> 
> For example, RATM's self titled debut mention by the previous poster. The '92 release -great! The '12 20th anniversary remaster - horribly brickwalled and robbed of all dynamics. See for yourself below (remaster on top, original on bottom).


Agreed. There are so many crappy remasters out now...record companies are just using the term, "REMASTER" as a marketing term to sell more music, without spending the money for an experienced engineer (hopefully the original engineer) to properly remaster from the original sources in most cases, unless it's a reputable label.

I always try to list the Record Label's name & Catalog # and/or UPC Barcode number when referencing a particular Disc/release, and I also include this info in the Metadata/ID3tags when I rip the disc to WAV, FLAC, Apple Lossless, or MP3.

AUDACITY is a popular and free software which will allow you to do what ISTundra has done above.

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder


----------



## tnbubba

rodney carrington...titties and beer!


----------



## Catalyx

ISTundra said:


> For example, RATM's self titled debut mention by the previous poster. The '92 release -great! The '12 20th anniversary remaster - horribly brickwalled and robbed of all dynamics. See for yourself below (remaster on top, original on bottom).


I wonder if we're stuck with brickwall mastering now or if there will ever be a migration back to healthy dynamics.

The original RATM track looks like it's not even at 0 dB. Whenever I find older recordings that seem too quiet I check them in a wave editor and usually find they can be boosted with normalization which doesn't negatively affect the sound.


----------



## Earzbleed

ou812 said:


> Have you ever listened to a really good turntable?


Look at my age. I grew up with turntables. I was about the last person in the city to go from vinyl to cd. If you can keep your records in pristine condition, yes they sound fine. But I've never heard anything on vinyl that was missing on a cd. When I went digital, I re-bought all my favourite vinyl on cd so I have had plenty of opportunity for comparison.
Audio myth: Vinyl better than CD? | EE Times
I read through lot of articles like the above before I made my final decision.
The only advantage my vinyl has over cd's is some of the songs were changed on the cd version. George Throgood's Who Do You Love and Joe Walsh's Walk Away are 2 examples that stick out in my mind. The vinyl versions were a lot better, just not sonically.


----------



## ebrahim

For me it all comes down to the listener and who is sitting in the passenger side. I have Morels and therefore when I have people who love Arabic music like I do then I have some albums that are from Egypt and Lebanon. When I have people who are from Israel or speak Hebrew then I would use albums from the artist Ivri Lider from Israel. As for the general crowd I use albums from artists like Madonna and Michael Jackson.

Now if you truly want to go in depth about this topic what I noticed that most of male co workers love rap music so I would end up using their rap music cds. As for the women it is Arabic music even they do not know a word of Arabic and sometimes cds that are in Hebrew language. For my cousins it is Linkin Park and Warp Brothers.


----------



## edzyy




----------



## jriggs

I don't know how "well" recorded his albums are, but I really love Ryan Bingham's albums. They sound fantastic, and that voice....

Also Rodrigo y Gabriela have some great sounding albums.


----------



## bbfoto

jriggs said:


> I don't know how "well" recorded his albums are, but I really love Ryan Bingham's albums. They sound fantastic, and that voice....
> 
> Also Rodrigo y Gabriela have some great sounding albums.


Both are great in my book...musically and in regards to SQ.


----------



## knever3

evangojason said:


> I don't know about SQ but when ever installing new equipment the first thing I reach for is Madonna and Michael Jackson.


Thought it was just me, and the Michael Jackson is gotta be the gold disc!


----------



## knever3

You may call me crazy on this one but here goes:

Celine Dion

Falling into you CD 1996

Song, Falling into you

Give it a listen, that song is the first one I demo'd when changing my amps from Memphis to Zapco.

Still the best car stereo system in any car I had, the Zapco's brought out every nuance in the music, some of which I hadn't heard with the Memphis!!

Edit: O, I forgot abot Sade!!! That voice is unlike anything I have ever heard, well except for Enya. I like a song from Yanni too, but I can't rember what one it is off the top of my head. The piano really is the true test for car fidelity.


----------



## jriggs

I also really love Willie Nelson's Red Headed Stranger. Sounds great!


----------



## [email protected]

GlasSman said:


> No rap album can be considered well recorded.
> 
> It computer audio.....mostly....and vocals placed in the mix.
> 
> I've heard them all and *NEVER* use any to judge a system.
> 
> Maybe for determining low loud midbass/upper sub range response of the system but never overall well recorded music.


Have you listened to the Roots? A lot of their music is live percussion with synth sounds. Illadelph Halflife and Game Theory are my favs from them.

Don't be so quick to write hip hop albums off as bad sq. Many are made with top of the line synthesizers that utilize audiophile level sounds. But then they ruin the recordings by compressing the sound :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Bayboy said:


> The only necessities are artist & album. Genres are chosen & named by me and are limited to vague separations as stated earlier. Keeps things very simple and works well on the 80PRS.
> 
> Back to some album listings.... who has more along the lines of Jazzanova, Unforscene, etc...?


I have ALL of Jazzanova's albums! I like all their artists too. I actually listen to a LOT of music like that. Lo-Fi, Chillout, Ambient, Lounge, Bossa Nova, Nu Jazz, Downtempo; my iPod is filled with this stuff!


----------



## edzyy

[email protected] said:


> Have you listened to the Roots? A lot of their music is live percussion with synth sounds. Illadelph Halflife and Game Theory are my favs from them.
> 
> Don't be so quick to write hip hop albums off as bad sq. Many are made with top of the line synthesizers that utilize audiophile level sounds. But then they ruin the recordings by compressing the sound :laugh:


x2. Sonically the Chronic may well be the best sounding hip hop album of all time. One of the coolest things was that the album used a lot of live instruments from session players in the LA area. Dre mainly programmed drums, did the sampling and would get better players to actually play the keys or add guitars or even play drums. Sometimes the live playing would be sampled into loops to form the foundational riffs. A lot of that is the basis of most of Dre style even to this day although he sample less now.

Not to mention it was mastered by Bernie Grundman.

Other well mixed hip hop albums

Ghostface - Supreme Clientele
Dr Dre - 2001
NWA ****** 4 life
Digable planets - blowout comb
Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle
The game - The Documentary
Outkast - Aqumini
Jay Z - The Dynasty/blueprint/reasonable doubt
JDilla - Donuts
Mobb deep - infamy/the infamous
Nas - it was written


----------



## .69077

Its Dr Dre being such a perfectionist is what has delayed the Detox album for so long. But I agree The Chronic is at the top of my list. 

Also albums produced by the RZA, and Phil Collins Hits album


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Queen's It's A Kind of Magic is a fantastic album with a few songs that have fantastic separation.


----------



## [email protected]

Jill Scott - Who is Jill Scott?
Sade - Love Deluxe
Alicia Keys - Girl on Fire
Norah Jones - Little Broken Hearts
Lianne la Havas - Is Your Love Big Enough?
Little Dragon - Little Dragon
Nina Simone - The Very Best of Nina Simone


----------



## emperorjj1

knever3 said:


> Thought it was just me, and the Michael Jackson is gotta be the gold disc!



which one in particular?


----------



## n_olympios

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Queen's It's A Kind of Magic is a fantastic album with a few songs that have fantastic separation.


I've always felt let down by Queen's sound engineering. Great music, mediocre recording/mastering.


----------



## Hoptologist

[email protected] said:


> Jill Scott - Who is Jill Scott?
> Sade - Love Deluxe
> Alicia Keys - Girl on Fire
> Norah Jones - Little Broken Hearts
> Lianne la Havas - Is Your Love Big Enough?
> Little Dragon - Little Dragon
> Nina Simone - The Very Best of Nina Simone


Random. I love Little Dragon, can't say the same for the rest.
Little Dragon-Twice





This song has always sounded amazing to me,
PNAU - Embrace





And of course every song on Daft Punk - RAM album (had been previously mentioned, but deserves to be mentioned again, and again)


----------



## andreszo

Hoptologist said:


> And of course every song on Daft Punk - RAM album (had been previously mentioned, but deserves to be mentioned again, and again)


I will drop this over here.. _(headphones required)_






No doubt it will be my next SQ album...


----------



## Stookie

andreszo said:


> I will drop this over here.. _(headphones required)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it will be my next SQ album...


What a great track - thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoptologist

andreszo said:


> I will drop this over here.. _(headphones required)_
> 
> No doubt it will be my next SQ album...


Unexpected. I really dig it.

Now I feel compelled to drop these,

Jamie XX - Far Nearer





Baths - <3





Balam Acab - Apart


----------



## coolmind

John cambell - one believer
Aziza mustafa zadeh - dance of fire
Sarah jane morris - blue valentine


----------



## calibre

Another good reason not to write off all hip hop/rap/reggae is Damien Marley and Nas - 'Distant relatives', fav track is 'Count your blessings'. Sounds great on a well balanced system.


----------



## quality_sound

knever3 said:


> You may call me crazy on this one but here goes:
> 
> Celine Dion
> 
> Falling into you CD 1996
> 
> Song, Falling into you
> 
> Give it a listen, that song is the first one I demo'd when changing my amps from Memphis to Zapco.
> 
> Still the best car stereo system in any car I had, the Zapco's brought out every nuance in the music, some of which I hadn't heard with the Memphis!!
> 
> Edit: O, I forgot abot Sade!!! That voice is unlike anything I have ever heard, well except for Enya. I like a song from Yanni too, but I can't rember what one it is off the top of my head. The piano really is the true test for car fidelity.


You should hear the Japanese pressing of Falling into You. Mmmmmm...

Sade has some great stuff as well.


----------



## [email protected]

calibre said:


> Another good reason not to write off all hip hop/rap/reggae is Damien Marley and Nas - 'Distant relatives', fav track is 'Count your blessings'. Sounds great on a well balanced system.


My fav is Patience.


----------



## emperorjj1

Stookie said:


> What a great track - thanks for sharing


right cept i cant get it anywhere


----------



## NealfromNZ

My top 3

Time out , The Brubeck Quartet ...... If I were to own on Jazz Album this would be it

Night Clubbing , Grace Jones . I've seen that face before is great for checking out bass timing on subs. Also well engineered album

Sunday 8pm , Faithless. Great for system workout


----------



## calibre

[email protected] said:


> My fav is Patience.


For sure, another great track. Definitely one of my top 3 demo albums, along with RATM and Alice in chains MTV.


----------



## chaser9478

Rush has really good percussion, ecspecially when compared to other bands of the era. Most hair metal sounds like they have cardboard drums.

The Rolling Stones are very, very well recorded too.

Metallica is also recorded very well. Recording quality can vary greatly from band to band and even alblum to alblum.

Macklemore is very musical and very well recorded. I have a live version of Otherside that is out of this world.


----------



## Catman

There are very few SQ recordings that are not on TELARC or Mobile Fidelity. If you are looking to show off your subs, my favorite is Overture of 1812 on TELARC. If your system can't play it at (a minimum) of 3/4 volume it ain't worth crap. 



>^..^<


----------



## Snake40

Dire Straits Brothers in Arms


----------



## lophatxb2

My three favorites are:

Van Halen - Balance
Metallica - And Justice for All
A Perfect Circle - Emotive


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would suspect, although not a fan and don't own any of their music...Roxy Music and Spandau Ballet might offer some excellent SQ tracks among their respective catalogs. 
Anyone with any knowledge of either group?


----------



## n_olympios

Catman said:


> There are very few SQ recordings that are not on TELARC or Mobile Fidelity. If you are looking to show off your subs, my favorite is Overture of 1812 on TELARC. If your system can't play it at (a minimum) of 3/4 volume it ain't worth crap.
> 
> 
> 
> >^..^<


Use with caution guys, those cannons are relentless. 

Having said that, I prefer the Deutsche Grammophon disk. Musically it's much better than the Telarc recording (Kunzel tends to be over-technical and not as sentimental as other conductors). Real cannons instead of digital ones too.


----------



## Richi

Eagles hell freexes over, Rod Stewart It had to be you The great american songbook & Yani, are great albums with quality sound.


----------



## Bitter

SaturnSL1 said:


> Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
> Tool - Lateralus
> Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD  I need to get on that.


He's pretty much got it, but I'd like to add to that









Fantastic album with sounds low, high, and all in between.


----------



## mitchjr

Subscribe


----------



## outpost4

Current favs for sound quality:

Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood - Live at MSG
Phish - The Story of the Ghost
Los Lobos - Kiko

I totally reject that there are only a few labels (Telarc or MoFi) that have a pathway to sonic truth. Some of my favorite SQ records of all time are either independent records or small, unpopular recordings. Just listen to Jennifer Warnes' _Famous Blue Raincoat_ or the out of print sonic masterpiece by Thomas Dolby, _Aliens Ate My Buick_, for great independent recordings.


----------



## chris6878

Anything by DJ Quik, Suga free (albums produced by dj quik) Very high quality albums. highs and lows are crisp. The last kayne west cd, Teedra moses, All Goapele albums, jill scott, chromeo, jamaraoqui and many more I cant think of now


----------



## austriuz

som of my favorites are:

Michel Jonasz Pole Ouest 
Salif Keita Papa
Musica Nuda Live in Paris


----------



## JohnVella

Maylar said:


> Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat" is a must-have. It's superbly engineered. I think it's -10dB recording level, you can crank the HU volume way up.
> 
> And Dire Straits Brothers in Arms is my favorite demo CD.


yes i agree with you...


----------



## Jaloosk

Love the Jill Scott albums too...they're great; same with Goapele, and Corrine Bailey Rae too.

One that kind of surprised me was the RED album from Taylor Swift. I'm not into country, but thought this sounded fantastic on my system.

...oh and the "Les Miserables" cover that "The Piano Guys" do is absolutely stunning.


----------



## stilzz

a good sq song is Perfect Way - Scritti Politti. 
hanging on a string - Loose ends
Strawberry L - Brother Johnson
E-40 albums
Christopher Cross
Phish (Wolfman)
Stanly Jordan
Pink Floyd (any studio album)
Tears for Fears
George Michael
Radio head Kid a album 
Mr. Roboto
Aint Nobody. Chakka Khan
sos band
gap band
earth wind and fire
Spyro Gyra (all)
The Yellow Jackets
Mr. Fingers (Larry Heard) 
Black Sabbath 13


All this shiit sounds good !!!!!!!!!!!

Mostly all 80s will work for you


----------



## n_olympios

stilzz said:


> Pink Floyd (*any studio album*)


I am quite an avid PF fan, but I disagree with the above. Although technically quite advanced for their time, their early albums with Syd Barrett singing were not quite up there in SQ. Some have inverted phases which makes for an interesting listen, but other than that they are note very helpful when it comes to tuning. 

Mind you, with the above I'm not judging the music content, just the recording/mastering quality. 

Also, they've produced some excellent NON-studio albums, such as _Pulse_. This, along with Hell Freezes Over and a handful of other albums out there, IMO manages to make you think you were actually there. 

It being out on DVD is a plus you wouldn't want to miss either.


----------



## .69077

Radiohead OK Computer. If I recall correctly it was recorded in an English castle to make use of its acoustics. The song Airbag sounds amazing.


----------



## Bitter

n_olympios said:


> I am quite an avid PF fan, but I disagree with the above. Although technically quite advanced for their time, their early albums with Syd Barrett singing were not quite up there in SQ. Some have inverted phases which makes for an interesting listen, but other than that they are note very helpful when it comes to tuning.
> 
> Mind you, with the above I'm not judging the music content, just the recording/mastering quality.
> 
> Also, they've produced some excellent NON-studio albums, such as _Pulse_. This, along with Hell Freezes Over and a handful of other albums out there, IMO manages to make you think you were actually there.
> 
> It being out on DVD is a plus you wouldn't want to miss either.


The Division Bell was pretty well done if you haven't listened to they one.


----------



## n_olympios

Is that reply directed to me? If so, yes I have and yes it is, no it is not one of their early albums.


----------



## chubz71

The recording of an album is critical, especially in the car. I have been into high-end home audio for years, and of course ya gotta have tunes on the road. From the 100's of CDs that I have auditioned in my car, the following are excellent recordings:

Bonnie Raitt - The Best Of
Steely Dan - Two Against Nature
Moe. - No Doy
Phish - Slip, Stitch, and Pass
Donald Fagen - The Nightfly
Tool - Aenima
Barenaked Ladies - Gordon
Alison Krauss - all recordings are great

Its too bad most recordings suck... I have many more suggestions if anyone is interested...PM me


----------



## chubz71

Agree on the Dire Straits also...


----------



## stilzz

n_olympios said:


> Is that reply directed to me? If so, yes I have and yes it is, no it is not one of their early albums.


Your probably right I havent heard all their albums. I know the wall and darkside of the moon was clear. The wall sounds really good on my SEAS tweets. But the rest of the list some of those songs sound incredible. Especially the Chris Cross, Chakka Kahn, and Loose Ends.


----------



## generalkorrd

I'm not going to go through all 18 pages to see, but if Alan Parson's Project isn't on this list, then the list is not anywhere near complete. Turn of a Friendly Card, I, Robot, Eye in The Sky. The remasters that were done of the last two I mentioned are even better than the originals. 

For those who don't know who Alan Parsons is, he is responsible for Pink Floyd's original quadrophonic Dark Side mix. The one that everyone wants.


----------



## stilzz

generalkorrd said:


> I'm not going to go through all 18 pages to see, but if Alan Parson's Project isn't on this list, then the list is not anywhere near complete. Turn of a Friendly Card, I, Robot, Eye in The Sky. The remasters that were done of the last two I mentioned are even better than the originals.
> 
> For those who don't know who Alan Parsons is, he is responsible for Pink Floyd's original quadrophonic Dark Side mix. The one that everyone wants.


That eye in the sky is the ****. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## generalkorrd

stilzz said:


> That eye in the sky is the ****. Thanks!!!!!!


No problem, happy to oblige.


----------



## copter

Kenny Serane cover of Daft Punk's Get Lucky

Daft Punk - Get Lucky // Kenny Serane cover - YouTube

Free download from his site---> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30013503/Get%20Lucky%20-%20Kenny%Serane.mp3

If the above link doesn't work... http://www.kennyserane.com/#!portraits/c164h


----------



## Earzbleed

nakamichidenon said:


> you call yourselfs audiophiles and nobody has mentioned berlin,special ed,michael mcdonald,rob base and dj ez rock..you guys are killing me!:laugh:


I never said I was no audiophile. I like my music to be of the proper legal age tyvm.


----------



## Zippy

Wow, no mention of Sheryl Crow till now. Here are my top three.

McCoy Tyner - New York Reunion
Fleetwood Mac - Rumors
Sheryl Crow - Sheryl Crow


----------



## miniSQ

If i am looking to make myself think i have a great stereo...i pop in anything i have handy by Flim and the BB's.

Flim & The BB's: Further Adventures Of - On The Avenue - YouTube


----------



## kmbkk

Enya-Watermark


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

A lot of these recommendations are great. 

As far as more current POP type artists; I like to test with Lady Antebellum (lots of drum routines and dynamic as hell), and Taylor Swift (which will reveal any brightness you may need to EQ out, and once again dynamic as hell).


----------



## kmbkk

Listening to this one now...

Harry Connick Jr-Blue Light, Red Light


Killer horns!


----------



## Bitter

Totally off the wall, but the Escaflowne soundtrack is a pretty good audio work out as is the soundtrack to Macross Plus, both Yoko Kanno works.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of these recommendations are great.
> 
> As far as more current POP type artists; I like to test with Lady Antebellum (lots of drum routines and dynamic as hell), and Taylor Swift (which will reveal any brightness you may need to EQ out, and once again dynamic as hell).


Sure you're not confusing loudness and dynamic range? Coz I've yet to hear anything from Taylor Swift as being dynamic...

Kelvin


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> Sure you're not confusing loudness and dynamic range? Coz I've yet to hear anything from Taylor Swift as being dynamic...
> 
> Kelvin


No, I am not confused. She has a ton of stuff that is very dynamic. I don't recommend music because it's mastered louder.

Buy the Red album and take a listen on your 60 watter.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> No, I am not confused. She has a ton of stuff that is very dynamic. I don't recommend music because it's mastered louder.
> 
> Buy the Red album and take a listen on your 60 watter.


I now understand why you have your own bashing thread even though you've only been on the forum for a month... 

FYI, I have my "60 watter" on ID horns so my system has the ability to be much louder with a lot less distortion than your passive system 

Kelvin


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> I now understand why you have your own bashing thread even though you've only been on the forum for a month...
> 
> FYI, I have my "60 watter" on ID horns so my system has the ability to be much louder with a lot less distortion than your passive system
> 
> Kelvin


You could have just stated your clearly biased opinion of me before trying to bait me in an argument with your snarky question. You're opinion wouldn't have mattered either way.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is what the DR Database says about Tswift and dynamics:
DR Database


----------



## Hoptologist

JOe[email protected] said:


> Here is what the DR Database says about Tswift and dynamics:
> DR Database


I completely forgot about that website, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## fcarpio

I find "Jagged Little Pill" by Alanis Morissette wonderfully recorded. For example, her voice at the beginnigng of "You Oughta Know" is perfect for tuning.

Not too bad: DR Database


----------



## fcarpio

kmbkk said:


> Enya-Watermark


I find this mind numbing, but that is just me.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> You could have just stated your clearly biased opinion of me before trying to bait me in an argument with your snarky question. You're opinion wouldn't have mattered either way.


I do listen to "music" (pop, rock, electronic) and not only to critical SQ based music from the 80s. I was just asking a specific question from my experience coz a lot of people and some of my friends too are confusing loudness with dynamic range... Seeing the dr-database website, looks like my question wasn't just out of the blue. 

Kelvin


----------



## BuickGN

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> You could have just stated your clearly biased opinion of me before trying to bait me in an argument with your snarky question. You're opinion wouldn't have mattered either way.


I see you're in yet another pissing match. Have you made it through a single thread since you've been here without getting into an argument?

Nothing from Taylor Swift is dynamic. It's recorded louder and brighter than most. You would know this if you weren't running that cheap inefficient crap passively with little power. This is exactly why the loudness wars started, people like you that have weak systems and need the extra output and here's the proof, you actually thought it sounds better.

Still waiting on that equipment list and that headunit you claimed cost more than $1,700. So far it's looking like you got caught in a lie. I guess by not playing you can't lose but it's chicken ****.


----------



## kmbkk

chaser9478 said:


> Rush has really good percussion, ecspecially when compared to other bands of the era. Most hair metal sounds like they have cardboard drums.


YYZ is one of the best drum instrumentals ever recorded. If you haven't listened to it before, get it!


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> I do listen to "music" (pop, rock, electronic) and not only to critical SQ based music from the 80s. I was just asking a specific question from my experience coz a lot of people and some of my friends too are confusing loudness with dynamic range... Seeing the dr-database website, looks like my question wasn't just out of the blue.
> 
> Kelvin


As you can see, her stuff can be quite dynamic. That website is less than credible to begin with. Hard to believe lossy formats are more dynamic than lossless.

Nonetheless, I used the word dynamic as an adjective to describe her music. Not in reference to the "measured" dynamic range. No where was I refering to the music being any louder in comparison to anything else.

Look up the word dynamic and educate yourself. Moving on from another instigator.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

BuickGN said:


> I see you're in yet another pissing match. Have you made it through a single thread since you've been here without getting into an argument?
> 
> Nothing from Taylor Swift is dynamic. It's recorded louder and brighter than most. You would know this if you weren't running that cheap inefficient crap passively with little power. This is exactly why the loudness wars started, people like you that have weak systems and need the extra output and here's the proof, you actually thought it sounds better.
> 
> Still waiting on that equipment list and that headunit you claimed cost more than $1,700. So far it's looking like you got caught in a lie. I guess by not playing you can't lose but it's chicken ****.


Aww. Someone is still trying to sniff my underwear. You may want to try to get a life or your own instead of following me everywhere I go.


----------



## ou812

Seriously.....how much of this guys ******** do we have to tolerate?


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

ou812 said:


> Seriously.....how much of this guys ******** do we have to tolerate?


Ask the guy who follows me everywhere I go trying to sniff my underwear. He has sidetracked 10 threads with his BS, yet you blame me. 

I bet you guys all ride around bumping Kanye West "Clique" thinking about each other naked.


----------



## fcarpio

Please, do not feed the animals.


----------



## HiloDB1




----------



## kmbkk

Not sure if it's been listed, but:

Eric Clapton-Unplugged


----------



## BuickGN

I'm very late to the game and this has been mentioned already a few times but I bought Dark Side of the Moon the other day, never heard it on a decent system and especially with a decent stage. Now I see what everyone has been talking about. It's not my favorite kind of music but it's fun to listen to in the car.


----------



## Earzbleed

kmbkk said:


> Not sure if it's been listed, but:
> 
> Eric Clapton-Unplugged


Hi fi store I bought my home stuff at used that for their demo cd. Made any amp/speaker combo sound great.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> As you can see, her stuff can be quite dynamic. That website is less than credible to begin with. Hard to believe lossy formats are more dynamic than lossless.
> 
> Nonetheless, I used the word dynamic as an adjective to describe her music. Not in reference to the "measured" dynamic range. No where was I refering to the music being any louder in comparison to anything else.
> 
> Look up the word dynamic and educate yourself. Moving on from another instigator.


Seems like nothing other than what comes out of your mouth (or keyboard) is credible enough for you... Hard to believe a "know it all" person like you. 

Yes I need to educate myself but not for what you're referencing... Dynamic - I'm sure that I do know much more about it than you since I've been reading about it for the past 5 years... 

You know, if you want to learn, we're all here to teach you but if you want to change us with your "knowledge", there are other forums that could welcome you. 

I'm out, 
Kelvin


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> You know, if you want to learn, we're all here to teach you but if you want to change us with your "knowledge", there are other forums that could welcome you.
> 
> I'm out,
> Kelvin


If you want to take my words for what they are instead of taking them out of context then you might just benefit from them.

Really? You have been reading about dynamic range for 5 years, but you don't know the definition of the word dynamic?
I feel like such an idiot for using the word dynamic around someone that has been reading about dynamic range for the past 5 years.  

I stick by my original statement. Swifty's music can be very DYNAMIC. Take it for what it is. I sure as hell am not going to deny what my ears tell me whether it's in my dedicated listening room or my vehicle. However, you want me to tell myself I don't hear what I hear, because a poorly put together website states her music can be on the verge of good dynamic range. A website that is very vague in testing procedures, and also states lossy formats are more dynamic than lossless formats. Sure buddy. Moving on.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> If you want to take my words for what they are instead of taking them out of context then you might just benefit from them.
> 
> Really? You have been reading about dynamic range for 5 years, but you don't know the definition of the word dynamic?
> I feel like such an idiot for using the word dynamic around someone that has been reading about dynamic range for the past 5 years.
> 
> I stick by my original statement. Swifty's music can be very DYNAMIC. Take it for what it is. I sure as hell am not going to deny what my ears tell me whether it's in my dedicated listening room or my vehicle. However, you want me to tell myself I don't hear what I hear, because a poorly put together website states her music can be on the verge of good dynamic range. A website that is very vague in testing procedures, and also states lossy formats are more dynamic than lossless formats. Sure buddy. Moving on.


Since you know about the word dynamic, please enlight me with answers to my questions: 
- which frequency range does dynamic come from? 
- what can prevent a system from being dynamic (home or car)? Too much low frequencies? Too little? Too much high frequencies? Not enough? What else? It's really the "what else" answer that I'm interested in. 
- what's the big difference between dynamic and dynamic range? 

I'm such a noob, please help me... 
Kelvin


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> Since you know about the word dynamic, please enlight me with answers to my questions:
> - which frequency range does dynamic come from?
> - what can prevent a system from being dynamic (home or car)? Too much low frequencies? Too little? Too much high frequencies? Not enough? What else? It's really the "what else" answer that I'm interested in.
> - what's the big difference between dynamic and dynamic range?
> 
> I'm such a noob, please help me...
> Kelvin


I am not going to go back and forth with you about this so you can ruin this thread. I will answer one thing. If you don't get it, then I guess your 5 years of reading were pointless.

Dynamic - jumping from soft to loud

Dynamic range - the range from the softest of sound to the loudest

Wow. Do we really have to play this game over a simple recommendation? It would seem your time would be put to better use by actually taking in what you read.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Quite like the band Japan from The 1980's . The double album Exercising Ghosts has some good tracks. One of my reference albums on my vinyl rig. Has a great soundstage and good 3d imaging. One of those albums where the soundstage width leaves the edge of the speakers. No idea on how good or bad it is on dynamics ..... more about the music

http://youtu.be/K7-LmRbEU_Q

http://youtu.be/1O8wflbuU2o


----------



## NealfromNZ

BuickGN said:


> I'm very late to the game and this has been mentioned already a few times but I bought Dark Side of the Moon the other day, never heard it on a decent system and especially with a decent stage. Now I see what everyone has been talking about. It's not my favorite kind of music but it's fun to listen to in the car.


David Gilmour live is also worth checking out if you like DSOTM

David Gilmour Meltdown Concert "Full" @1080p - YouTube


----------



## kmbkk

Several of the Beach Boys albums were great. I have their "Sounds of Summer-The Very Best of the Beach Boys" and look forward to listening to it on my new setup.


----------



## kmbkk

Zippy said:


> Fleetwood Mac - Rumors


That is a great album & we're fortunate it was ever completed.


----------



## fcarpio

Does anyone know any good metal recordings?


----------



## quality_sound

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> As you can see, her stuff can be quite dynamic. That website is less than credible to begin with. Hard to believe lossy formats are more dynamic than lossless.
> 
> Nonetheless, I used the word dynamic as an adjective to describe her music. Not in reference to the "measured" dynamic range. No where was I refering to the music being any louder in comparison to anything else.
> 
> Look up the word dynamic and educate yourself. Moving on from another instigator.


Are you ****ing kidding me? You can't change the definition of a word to suit you because you don't knwo what the **** your'e talking about.


----------



## quality_sound

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Ask the guy who follows me everywhere I go trying to sniff my underwear. He has sidetracked 10 threads with his BS, yet you blame me.
> 
> I bet you guys all ride around bumping Kanye West "Clique" thinking about each other naked.


Back up the ******** claims you've been making and it'll stop. So yes, it's YOUR fault.


----------



## quality_sound

kmbkk said:


> That is a great album & we're fortunate it was ever completed.


I like it a lot but I like _The Dance_ a lot more. Especially once they bring in the USC Marching Band.


----------



## subwoofery

quality_sound said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? You can't change the definition of a word to suit you because you don't knwo what the **** your'e talking about.


Guess I'm not the only one that saw the misuse of the word "dynamic"... 

So, _Jagged Corn Flakes_: 


> Since you know about the word dynamic, please enlight me with answers to my questions:
> - which frequency range does dynamic come from?
> - what can prevent a system from being dynamic (home or car)? Too much low frequencies? Too little? Too much high frequencies? Not enough? What else? It's really the "what else" answer that I'm interested in.


Still waiting for answers... 

Kelvin


----------



## kmbkk

fcarpio said:


> Does anyone know any good metal recordings?


Mötley Crüe-Shout at the Devil
Poison-Open up and Say Ahh (not exactly metal, I know)
George Thorogood-Bad to the Bone

Maybe not exactly what you're looking for


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

quality_sound said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? You can't change the definition of a word to suit you because you don't knwo what the **** your'e talking about.


Because you don't know the definition doesn't mean I changed the definition. The word dynamic is used as an adjective. Need an example? I am sure I can find a bunch of adjectives to descibe you simply from your responses in this thread.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

quality_sound said:


> Back up the ******** claims you've been making and it'll stop. So yes, it's YOUR fault.


What claims might those be? Please provide proof Buick's little sister.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> Guess I'm not the only one that saw the misuse of the word "dynamic"...


I don't think you were the only one riding the short yellow bus either. That still doesn't mean you are right. A simple google search and reading comprehension will go a long way.


----------



## quality_sound

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Because you don't know the definition doesn't mean I changed the definition. The word dynamic is used as an adjective. Need an example? I am sure I can find a bunch of adjectives to descibe you simply from your responses in this thread.


Oh I know what dynamic means. It does have more than one meaning. You, however, did not mean it that way and you know it. You're backpeddling. Hard.


----------



## quality_sound

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> What claims might those be? Please provide proof Buick's little sister.


How about we start with the $1400 you claim to own.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

quality_sound said:


> Oh I know what dynamic means. It does have more than one meaning. You, however, did not mean it that way and you know it. You're backpeddling. Hard.


Now you are in my head and know exactly what I meant?

Why don't you read it for what it is? I stated dynamic, not dynamic range. Her music has a lot of transitions from soft to loud. That is dynamic.

Now if I stated "her music is at the top when it comes to dynamic range", you might have an argument. However, that isn't the case.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

quality_sound said:


> How about we start with the $1400 you claim to own.


Lol. Isn't it funny that some guy starts talking arrogant about money on here (Buick), and then all the followers come out in flocks claiming that I owe them something.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I see you're still making new friends. LOL
If a whole forum thinks one person is a douchebag....is the 1 person wrong, or the whole forum?


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

UNBROKEN said:


> I see you're still making new friends. LOL
> If a whole forum thinks one person is a douchebag....is the 1 person wrong, or the whole forum?


Do you mean a small fraction of a forum, being a clique full of followers, who don't think for themselves, or a whole forum?


----------



## BuickGN

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Do you mean a small fraction of a forum, being a clique full of followers, who don't think for themselves, or a whole forum?


You obviously have not been around long. No one follows me. At one time or another I've been in some form of a pissing contest with several people you call my followers. I still consider myself a noob and one of the least knowledgeable people here but I realize that and I try to limit my input to personal experience or when I'm not sure I state that I'm not sure about what it is I'm talking about. 

You on the other hand think you know it all when your posts show that you clearly are a beginner. You've been caught lying about the equipment you own. I started some snobbery on purpose, yes. Not because I think anyone cares about the equipment I own, definitely not to impress anyone because no one is impressed by spending lots of money. I said it because you were talking down about other peoples equipment. I happen to have better/more expensive equipment with the ability to tune unlike yourself so I talked down to you. It's pretty simple really. If you can't take it, stop being an ass and making enemies in every thread. You're no better than anyone, you have mediocre equipment with no ability to tune and it's all being run passively. I don't understand how you think you have a right to talk down to anyone when half the stuff you say is wrong and/or you have no experience with it, just regurgitated crap (myths like your class D crap) from the internet. 

It may seem like everyone is following me but in reality you're just that big of an ass that everyone is against you and that doesn't happen often. 

So, what head unit are you running?


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

BuickGN said:


> You're no better than anyone, you have mediocre equipment with no ability to tune and it's all being run passively.
> 
> 
> So, what head unit are you running?


^^

Read that. This shows how big of an idiot you are. You have mediocre equipment with no ability to tune. What are you running? LOL. This is too easy.

I CHOOSE to run passive. There is no restraint from vehicle, funds, knowledge, nothing. I CHOOSE.

Why don't we refer to your own words listed below. Not that they mean anything because you don't know ****, but let's just contradict yet another one of your statements. So running passive means you know nothing and run crap right?



BuickGN said:


> I find this very interesting because when I went from passive to active I felt like it has never been as coherent. The stage was better right away (MS8) but I think the overall sound quality was better on the passives (Dyn 342 3-way set).
> 
> If the ones for my Esotars were not so incredibly expensive I would love to try them and mount all speakers close to one another. I think a good passive does not get enough attention around here. For a guy with tuning skills on the low side of average, passives aren't evil as many make them out to be. I'm glad that others have noticed this so I don't think I'm crazy.


So passive sounded more coherent and better overall, but you stayed active anyway because you couldn't T/A and EQ without the help of the MS8? Who can't tune and contradicts himself on the daily?


----------



## JVD240

Go have a beer, gents.

Jagged's elementary name calling and excuses are getting old quick. 

Let's all chill so I don't have to read about panty smellers or whatever he says...


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

JVD240 said:


> Go have a beer, gents.
> 
> Jagged's elementary name calling and excuses are getting old quick.
> 
> Let's all chill so I don't have to read about panty smellers or whatever he says...


Please elaborate. I need to provide excuses for something? What might that be?


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know any of you guys personally, but geezz.. let it go. This is a thread on must have SQ albums. "Must Have" is relative to the person. NO wrong answers in this one. 

Y'all don't have to agree, Y'all don't have to agree to disagree, but shouldn't you move the bickering to somewhere else instead of clogging up this thread? As it is, someone has to read through 20 pages of info to find out what albums people think are good, let's not make it worse!


----------



## tintbox

Thank you.


----------



## Earzbleed

fcarpio said:


> Does anyone know any good metal recordings?


God Says No - Monster Magnet. Just make sure not to get the censored copy. They really hacked it up to get rid of the ****s and ****s.
Headhunter - Krokus 
Sin After Sin - Judas Priest
Thunder and Lightning - Thin Lizzy
Cowboys From Hell and Far Beyond Driven - Pantera
The Honeymoon Is Over - The Cruel Sea - more rock than metal
Superfreak - Nightstalker
El Coyote - Unida
Ekarnoplan - The Assemble Head In Sunburst Sound


----------



## SkizeR

Earzbleed said:


> God Says No - Monster Magnet. Just make sure not to get the censored copy. They really hacked it up to get rid of the ****s and ****s.
> Headhunter - Krokus
> Sin After Sin - Judas Priest
> Thunder and Lightning - Thin Lizzy
> Cowboys From Hell and Far Beyond Driven - Pantera
> The Honeymoon Is Over - The Cruel Sea - more rock than metal
> Superfreak - Nightstalker
> El Coyote - Unida
> Ekarnoplan - The Assemble Head In Sunburst Sound


Most of the lamb of god albumns are good, same this All Shall Perish (warning: do not listen to if you don't like death metal lol), and the newer August Burns Red albums are recorded pretty good. I love blasting the song Empire by them through a good system

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuickGN

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> ^^
> 
> Read that. This shows how big of an idiot you are. You have mediocre equipment with no ability to tune. What are you running? LOL. This is too easy.
> 
> I CHOOSE to run passive. There is no restraint from vehicle, funds, knowledge, nothing. I CHOOSE.
> 
> Why don't we refer to your own words listed below. Not that they mean anything because you don't know ****, but let's just contradict yet another one of your statements. So running passive means you know nothing and run crap right?
> 
> 
> 
> So passive sounded more coherent and better overall, but you stayed active anyway because you couldn't T/A and EQ without the help of the MS8? Who can't tune and contradicts himself on the daily?


You might have missed that one small part about the PS8 that I've been running with great success since I got rid of the MS8 a year ago. 

Nothing contradictory at all. I went active for the first time, had a learning curve, eventually figured it out and now it's far better than it was when passive. In fact I've stated that several times and I'm sure you saw those posts as you were researching me. I have a job, I don't sit at home all day collecting welfare as you do so I haven't compiled a list of your lies but the weekend is here and I'm sure I can find an hour to spare. 

You're running passives because active is over your head. Your gear is so cheap you refuse to list it. You made the statement that your head unit cost more than $1,700 which I doubt when you're running $20-$30 tweeters with $50 amps. You started this elitist thing when you went around talking down to people about forum boners. So again, what head unit are you running that cost so much?


----------



## [email protected]

I was listening to Tom Petty's album "Mojo" today and it sounded pretty good..


----------



## TexZen

Way back in the day, when I was selling HiFi, these were a few CDs that were in heavy rotation as my demo cds.

Lyle Lovett and His Large Band
Pantera: Cowboys from Hell
Vinx: The Storyteller
David Byrne: Rei Momo
Red Hot Chili Peppers: Mother's Milk
Metallica: Metallica (The Black Album)
Eric Johnson: Ah Via Musicom
Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble: "Texas Flood", "Couldn't Stand The Weather", & "In Step"
Dream Theater: Images & Words (possibly the least well mastered of this list)
More classical choices than I can shake a stick at (or remember)...except maybe Holst: The Planets (by the German/Berlin? Philharmonic)

Once I get something in my "new to me" car, the bulk of these will be used/enjoyed. 

Hopefully this list is helpful.


----------



## subwoofery

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Lol. Isn't it funny that some guy starts talking arrogant about money on here (Buick), and then all the followers come out in flocks claiming that I owe them something.


I'm _BuickGN_'s follower?  Now that's funny  



> Since you know about the word dynamic, please enlight me with answers to my questions:
> - which frequency range does dynamic come from?
> - what can prevent a system from being dynamic (home or car)? Too much low frequencies? Too little? Too much high frequencies? Not enough? What else? It's really the "what else" answer that I'm interested in.


So? Still no answers to my questions? 

Kelvin


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes

subwoofery said:


> I'm _BuickGN_'s follower?  Now that's funny
> 
> 
> So? Still no answers to my questions?
> 
> Kelvin


Do I owe you something? I recommend a few albums I like to listen to and tune with and I get some guy who can't understand the definition of the word dynamic, and can't google dynamic range to find the difference. I don't force feed the slow. Ask someone else. Ignored.


----------



## kmbkk

Oh, another great classic rock album:

Jethro Tull-Aqualung


----------



## bbfoto

Okay, so let's actually discuss some SQ Albums. There have already been quite a few albums and/or tracks mentioned in this thread (or similar threads) that have great "dynamics" if you're willing to take the time to look back through the thread. Here's one I don't remember being mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong):

James Newton Howard - James Newton Howard & Friends

Guns n' Roses - Chinese Democracy CD

Yep, don't laugh. Axel Rose specifically went to mastering engineer Bob Katz to master this album in order to completely retain all of the dynamics that were capture in the original tracking/mix. If you're interested there is a YouTube video about this. Search "Bob Katz".

Already mentioned:

- Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. There are several different recordings of this. Some use recordings of the actual canons in the mix, and some do not. Check out the Mercury Living Presence copy.

- Mellow Saxophone by the A La Carte Brass & Percussion, on the Boogeyin'!, Swamprock, Salsa & 'Trane disc. There is a reason that an excerpt from this track was on the IASCA Competition disc for so long (same goes for the drum tracks listed below). The other tracks on this CD are great as well.

- Ron Tutt & Jim Keltner "Drum Improvisation" tracks on the Sheffield Labs "Drum & Track Record" (CD).

- Mighty Sam McLaine - Soul Survivor Hybrid SACD and all releases. Very dynamic blues.

- Savatage - Handfull of Rain CD. The track "CHANCE" has been a long-time Steven Head (audionutz) Hard Rock favorite.  

You can find most of these FLAC sample tracks at: 

http://sdrv.ms/ZGr979

The problem is that most likely you are not going to listen to any of these tracks for everyday enjoyment. And most "popular" music is still produced with "maximum loudness" requested by the record companies/execs/producers. Unfortunately, it's still what sells more records.  

In addition, most of the good/classic heavy metal bands were recorded/mixed/mastered at the height of the "Loudness Wars" era, and most newer releases follow suit. Admittedly, metal heads like their music LOUD (myself included)! If a young listener pops in a CD or plays a downloaded file and it isn't instantly "in your face/loud", it's considered lame. For metal/heavy metal recommendations go to: http://www.metal-archives.com/reviews/Nevermore/This_Godless_Endeavor/83688/PowerDaso

You also have the problem of Pro Tools and high-quality mixing/recording equipment that is available to almost anyone, just like Photoshop for images. But that doesn't mean the operator knows (completely) what he or she is doing. Just the fact they they are using sub-par studio monitors to mix or master (in an acoustically unoptimized room to boot) can produce a horrible product.

Even the respected all-time great engineers have admitted to saying "wtf was I thinking?" after hearing their former mixes & masters on different (more revealing/accurate) studio monitor speakers, and they were confident at the time that they knew how to "translate" their old monitor's sound signature to produce a "perfect" result. :surprised:

Take for instance the new ZZ Ward CD. I actually like quite a few of the tracks, and overall it sounds pretty good...except that all of the kick drum and lower bass "hits" are completely distorted (clipped).  It doesn't do too well on the DR Database list, LOL.

Anyway, there are literally hundreds of other SQ discs to recommend when more time is available.

Maybe head to IsraBox.com and search for "Absolute Sound - Various Artists - Absolute Sampler 'Quick On The Fly Tests' (2010) FLAC". Make sure you have good anti-virus/malware software if you're using a Windows PC! 

The OPUS 3 Records (Swedish Record Label) Test/Sampler Discs are EXCELLENT as well if you can find them. http://www.opus3records.com/


----------



## bbfoto

TexZen said:


> Way back in the day, when I was selling HiFi, these were a few CDs that were in heavy rotation as my demo cds.
> 
> Lyle Lovett and His Large Band
> Pantera: Cowboys from Hell
> Vinx: The Storyteller
> David Byrne: Rei Momo
> Red Hot Chili Peppers: Mother's Milk
> Metallica: Metallica (The Black Album)
> Eric Johnson: Ah Via Musicom
> Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble: "Texas Flood", "Couldn't Stand The Weather", & "In Step"
> Dream Theater: Images & Words (possibly the least well mastered of this list)
> More classical choices than I can shake a stick at (or remember)...except maybe Holst: The Planets (by the German/Berlin? Philharmonic)
> 
> Once I get something in my "new to me" car, the bulk of these will be used/enjoyed.
> 
> Hopefully this list is helpful.


That's a nice and varied list right there. Good stuff!


----------



## ou812

kmbkk said:


> Enya-Watermark


This sounds amazing.


----------



## kmbkk

ou812 said:


> This sounds amazing.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. It is an amazing album. The bass note near the end of Orinoco Flow (track 7) is pretty sweet! I also really like Cursum Perficio (track 2) and Storms in Africa, Pt 2 (track 12).


----------



## Guest

One of my favorites: 
Metallica - S&M

Fantastic recording.....


----------



## kmbkk

SQ_MDX said:


> One of my favorites:
> Metallica - S&M
> 
> Fantastic recording.....


Forgot about that one, good one indeed!


----------



## Alrojoca

Bob James

Grand Piano Canyon

Great recording, mostly acoustic instruments, bells, percussion side to side, horns ( the horns on the track Bare Bones are great), funky tunes, European Spanish, smooth enjoyable tracks almost a complete full package Demo CD with enjoyable music hard to ignore, since in some tracks a single instrument excels and the piano is there on most tracks, no vocals, and not quite elevator music, not classic trio or quartet Jazz type either. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ0nJXr_ZRk




Same for Four Play albums, X, Galaxia, Heartfelt, Energy, Let's touch the sky and these do have vocals on some tracks that include at least one cover of some popular songs from popular artists. 

In general since the 70's Bob James has always put effort to deliver quality SQ recordings on all his albums.


----------



## kmbkk

OK, this one may be a little weak, but ABBA-Gold, Greatest hits


----------



## awboat

Totally agree on Bob James, especially grand piano Canyon. Awesome album. Wish I had it here, I left it back in New Mexico. Been tuning my system and I don't have any of my sound quality CD's here. Sucks.




Alrojoca said:


> Bob James
> 
> Grand Piano Canyon
> 
> Great recording, mostly acoustic instruments, bells, percussion side to side, horns ( the horns on the track Bare Bones are great), funky tunes, European Spanish, smooth enjoyable tracks almost a complete full package Demo CD with enjoyable music hard to ignore, since in some tracks a single instrument excels and the piano is there on most tracks, no vocals, and not quite elevator music, not classic trio or quartet Jazz type either.
> 
> Same for Four Play albums, X, Galaxia, Heartfelt, Energy, Let's touch the sky and these do have vocals on some tracks that include at least one cover of some popular songs from popular artists.
> 
> In general since the 70's Bob James has always put effort to deliver quality SQ recordings on all his albums.


----------



## NealfromNZ

awboat said:


> Totally agree on Bob James, especially grand piano Canyon. Awesome album. Wish I had it here, I left it back in New Mexico. Been tuning my system and I don't have any of my sound quality CD's here. Sucks.


This sounds good. 

You may also like "Dave's True Story" . Love the musicality of the band and their tracks are well recorded


----------



## fniess3

Anything with Ronnie James Dio on vocals, but as far as albums go, either Holy Diver or Black Sabbath: The Dio Years. 

Dio's voice is amazing. This is the main reason I love to play him on newly set up audio systems. The recording of the rest of the band is fine, but his voice really shines (for me.) Plus, in the Holy Diver album, there are tracks with random cool sound effects, like the wind leading up to the first guitar strum in the song Holy Diver.

Oh and Rodrigo y Gabriela. Their acoustic guitar songs are awesome! Whats more impressive is watching them play. Their hands are so fast, especially when they are strumming and smacking the guitar for the different percussion effects.


----------



## season_of_ages

Stevie Wonder's Golden Lady and Too High, as well as the Pepper's Hey are my choice songs I use for testing

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jbholsters

Maybe someone knows what this one is, i can't remember. A guy i used to know about 20 years ago who was an audiophile super freak had this recording of like tribal instruments. the people were coming down stairs and then playing in a circle and you could hear one guy playing a drum in the middle of them. it blew me away, it sounded like they were coming down through the ceiling and down into the room.

Anyone know this track?


----------



## PPI_GUY

kmbkk said:


> OK, this one may be a little weak, but ABBA-Gold, Greatest hits


Not weak at all. To this day I have never heard harmonies like you'll find on ABBA recordings. Watching some of their stuff on YouTube recorded live, its possibly even better than the studio versions. It's so good it's freaky. Perfect storm kinda deal I think...quality engineering and natural talent.


----------



## PPI_GUY

kmbkk said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. It is an amazing album. The bass note near the end of Orinoco Flow (track 7) is pretty sweet! I also really like Cursum Perficio (track 2) and Storms in Africa, Pt 2 (track 12).


I'll cast a vote for "The Longships" from the Watermark album. Very atmospheric and with thunderous drops below the 20Hz barrier. Spine-tingling on a well designed/tuned system.


----------



## SkizeR

i will certainly be using this as a test track in the future..


----------



## [email protected]

I have been slowly collecting some of the most mentioned albums in this thread, and so far, so good!!!


----------



## Hoptologist

SkizeR said:


> i will certainly be using this as a test track in the future..


Great song! :sunny:


----------



## msdosp1mp

Don't know if this was listed or not, Elton John - Tumbleweed Connection Very good recording


----------



## xpsvwino

Three albums that are making my system shine right now are:
The Pizza Tapes by David Grisman, Jerry Garcia, and Tony Rice 
Mingus by Joni Mitchell (Jaco Pastorius lays out some down right nasty bass lines)
Whisper Not by Keith Jarrett, Gary Peacock and Jack DeJohnette

All three really give you the feeling that the musicians are right there with 
you.

Gary


----------



## Alrojoca

For a full warm smooth bass demo and drums that will feel nice inside the car, this is a good track too, its from the Marcus Miller "M 2" cd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO6efEa4igo


----------



## Thumper26

Recently discovered, but now has a permanent home in my favorite SQ music:

Eric Clapton and BB King - Riding With the King

Here's a killer track for imaging and locations:

Eric Clapton & B.B. King- When My Heart Beats Like A Hammer - YouTube


----------



## jstarks

Since we're on Clapton, this is one of my favorites.

eric clapton - River of Tears HQ Sound - YouTube


----------



## luisc202

Awesome thread. I was looking for something like this.


----------



## stickpony

Hell Freezes Over.. 'nuff said


----------



## Bitter

Alrojoca said:


> For a full warm smooth bass demo and drums that will feel nice inside the car, this is a good track too, its from the Marcus Miller "M 2" cd
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO6efEa4igo


That sounds fantastic through my AKG K240's. It's nice to have something that challenges them and really shows off their range.


----------



## Silver Supra

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits
Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains

Are two of my goto albums.


----------



## Alrojoca

Bitter said:


> That sounds fantastic through my AKG K240's. It's nice to have something that challenges them and really shows off their range.


Cool, glad you like it, you may also like this track I rate the recording maybe a B, but the bass is a great demo it sounds great in the car with a sub. You may also like the track descarada by the same artist, not many good videos on you tube but the sq is better and the bass is also very good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUcmlTgpYGU

here is the other one I guess it has been a while since I checked, not so bad for youtube much better with a 320K aac file through usb in the car
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lb0uxGeuOg


----------



## Hoptologist

Silver Supra said:


> Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits
> Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains
> 
> Are two of my goto albums.


When I play the Dire Straits album, I have to up the volume more than any of the other albums I've gotten from this thread, that is normal for the album yeah?


----------



## jnchantler

Yes, I think that is normal Hoptologist... I run in to the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqkid8

if your into jazz give the group Fourplay a listen.


----------



## Bitter

Not an album but one of my favorite songs to feel how things sound is Echoes by Pink Floyd. It's a trip to watch synched up to 2001.
Echoes - Pink Floyd 2001 Space Odyssey on Vimeo


----------



## NealfromNZ

Bitter said:


> Not an album but one of my favorite songs to feel how things sound is Echoes by Pink Floyd. It's a trip to watch synched up to 2001.
> Echoes - Pink Floyd 2001 Space Odyssey on Vimeo


This is a great track. Had the CD in the car for the past year. 

You might like The Orb featuring David Gimlour. Parts reminds me of Echoes with a bit more bottom end.

The Orb Featuring David Gilmour - 01 - Metallic Side - YouTube


----------



## Bitter

Another track which is great to feel out a system is 
Bees and Honey - Yoko Kanno | Nghe và t
Though that's awfully compressed and has lost much of it's depth and space, the uncompressed is pretty good. A great work out for the middle and top end. The whole Macross Plus sound track is fairly good, ranging from some classical to bass heavy pop to something that sounds like it could have come from a disco club. It's fun to listen to, but in the full quality really is all over the place in style and makes a good set of CD's to judge the quality of a system with, once you've heard it played well.

http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/song?q=Macross+Plus+Break+Out+-+Cantabile Another favorite, the drums get down LOW on a good system and the horns, strings, and lighter percussion sort of dance around.


----------



## emperorjj1

andreszo said:


> I will drop this over here.. _(headphones required)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it will be my next SQ album...


I just pre-ordered: 'New Eyes (Deluxe Version)' ~ Clean Bandit
Amazon.co.uk
New Eyes (Deluxe Version)


----------



## full dp

@emperorjj1 - omg dust clears is so nice! This is sick! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorjj1

**** ya I need to get my **** together before it comes in. It's going to sound badass in the ride... some of the other tracks sound ok too


----------



## full dp

@emperorjj1-I been listening to it and other tracks of clean bandit now using my beyerdynamic dt880, im having eargasm! What else you have in your SQ playlist there? please share  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full dp

One of my favorite albums of 2013


----------



## Bitter

I listened to that on my laptop speakers and thought it sounded good, now I'm listening on the 'big' stereo and holy hell. It's not my kind of music but it sound really good.

I think you guys found the impossible gift for my impossible step mother. She likes music like this with a fat bassline and some funk that's a bit out there, I think this might fit her bill...Is the rest of the album similar or is this track a stand alone?


----------



## emperorjj1

what track dust clears?


----------



## Bitter

Clean Bandit - Nightingale - YouTube damn, them lows. If you don't have a sub that gets down low around 30hz I don't think you'll hear parts of this one.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

If your asking for " The Three", here are my go to albums for not only evaluation purposes but also for the performances. 

' Famous Blue Raincoat'. Jennifer Warnes. The definitive audiophile album. It has everything you could as for. Amazing recording!

' Money for Nothing'. Dire Straits. Not just any old CD though. JVC XRCDII. For impact of percussion and staying within the soundstage, this cannot be beat. " Across The River" is just amazing! Depth, width, height it is fantastic!

' Good Vibrations!' The Kings Singers. Accapella group that has amazing harmony and range! The group is really having an amazing time singing timeless classics! Obviously The Beach Boys, but their rendition of Queen's ' Seaside Rendevous' is incredible! Highly recommended!

Nick Wingate


----------



## iasca judge

Dang it nick, there you go costing me more money! Lol time to buy more cds


----------



## carztoon1

Velozity said:


> Where can I get those Dali CDs? I found a place in Europe, but is there anywhere stateside?


Spotify, making a compilation of this page will post when done


----------



## carztoon1

Here is the spotify link, feel free to ad more
http://open.spotify.com/user/1255231871/playlist/6OLQFmJbeKzm00QIhQ2s46


----------



## TexZen

Excellent idea!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

So, was anyone here bidding on the auction that just ended for the Dire Straits album?





Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> If your asking for " The Three", here are my go to albums for not only evaluation purposes but also for the performances.
> 
> ' Famous Blue Raincoat'. Jennifer Warnes. The definitive audiophile album. It has everything you could as for. Amazing recording!
> 
> ' Money for Nothing'. Dire Straits. Not just any old CD though. JVC XRCDII. For impact of percussion and staying within the soundstage, this cannot be beat. " Across The River" is just amazing! Depth, width, height it is fantastic!
> 
> ' Good Vibrations!' The Kings Singers. Accapella group that has amazing harmony and range! The group is really having an amazing time singing timeless classics! Obviously The Beach Boys, but their rendition of Queen's ' Seaside Rendevous' is incredible! Highly recommended!
> 
> Nick Wingate


----------



## ISTundra

[email protected] said:


> So, was anyone here bidding on the auction that just ended for the Dire Straits album?


Get the new Mofi version. It's outstanding.
Dire Straits Brothers In Arms #d Ltd Ed SACD-Elusive Disc


----------



## iasca judge

Just an FYI for anyone interested in the Jennifer warne cd or the jvc version of dire straights, they are both available new at Vinyl Records, SACDs, DVD Audio, Audiophile Equipment | Acoustic Sounds. I just got mine in yesterday


----------



## emperorjj1

how can you tell the difference which one is the JVC version?


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the link!!




iasca judge said:


> Just an FYI for anyone interested in the Jennifer warne cd or the jvc version of dire straights, they are both available new at Vinyl Records, SACDs, DVD Audio, Audiophile Equipment | Acoustic Sounds. I just got mine in yesterday


----------



## iasca judge

No problem Joey. Every time I talk with nick I seem to be spending more money though lol. You can also get the kings man singers on amazon


----------



## Offroader5

emperorjj1 said:


> how can you tell the difference which one is the JVC version?


JVC in the product number.


----------



## Shenanigans

My pick would be Lindsey Buckingham -- Out of the Cradle.


----------



## steveholt

lots of good artists posted in here, trying to keep up


----------



## percy072

Don't really buy entire albums much, same old story...buy it for one or two good tracks and the rest are...meh 

Some that really sound good to me:

Toris Amos - Cornflake girl
Martone - Maneemanaw 
Holly Cole Trio - I can see clearly now 
Filter - Take a Picture
Leonard Cohen - Closing Time
Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies (all of it)

So many more...


----------



## JimmyDee

1. Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms

2. Supertramp - Crime of the Century

3. The Police - Synchronicity


Jimmy


----------



## jpeezy

dont know if these have been mentioned, but Johnny Lang "Lie To Me" has crazy smackin midbass and subbass, and for vocals and instruments Lyle Lovett "Pontiac" has excellent vocals, and his big band. And Tabla Beat Science has great everything, not strong on vocals, but a wide range of instruments, and the depth of field or stage is amazing in the right system. The one car I thoroughly enjoyed TBS in a 2005 bmw 535i had Mcintosh head, Mcintosh D/A, mcintosh 4ch amp, 3500.00$ in custom made M.I.T. cables spkr/signal/digital coax, JL audio XR seperates 2way up front, coax in back, no sub (almost didnt need it) made the hairs on my arms stand on end because it sounded so spacious, like i could reach out and pat the musicians on the back,way out past the hood, really far right and left, beautiful.This customer tipped me with a rare copy of Weather Report (well recorded jazz).Thanks to all for sharing your music recommendations.


----------



## jpeezy

fcarpio said:


> Does anyone know any good metal recordings?


 Gamalon "Aerial View", Dream Theater alot of their music, joe satriani, steve vai, there are many others, just dont come to mind.


----------



## rally

Michael Ruff Album


----------



## foreman

Not sure if they've been mentioned but almost anything by Russ Freeman and the Rippingtons, and October Project's first album. Very dynamic stuff.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I've been listening to the 2011 SBTRKT album, Wildfire is a fantastic song, great female vocals from Little Dragon.


----------



## rally

Letting Go album


----------



## Bloodyjames

Artist: Grizzly Bears
Album: Shields

If ya like that soft Indie Rock. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Vegas Vince

The Frozen Soundtrack... because my niece is staying with us for the month and will not allow anything else... but on the plus side, it does sound pretty damn nice thru the front stage


----------



## mikechec9

N.E.R.D.
Fly or Die


----------



## hot9dog

The rise and fall of Ziggy Stardust ( the enhanced version) great stereo spactial effects, great recording engineer. Alot of people are familiar with several songs on this album but when they hear it in nice system... it opens their mind to the possibility of what can be achieved in their own car. A great selling/education tool.


----------



## Heavensheros

janis ian breaking silence


----------



## SQ_lover

Chiara Civello - 7752

other albums are also nice. Last Quarter Moon, The Space Between


----------



## buguy

Not sure if they have been mentioned yet, some are not really my deal, but still dig them now and then:

Hadouken! - Levitate - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vaddnA7l9U

John Petrucci — Suspended Animation- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUj6nDs_Mqg

Dave Matthews Band - Ants Marching - Dave Matthews Band - Ants Marching - YouTube

Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City Music Hall - This whole album is awesome! - Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Bartender ( Live at Radio City Music Hall ) 1080p - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

Anything by Riverside.


----------



## BlackPearl

I agree with many that were already mentioned (e.g. Dire Straits, Enya, Jennifer Warnes). Here are a few that I did not see previously listed in this thread:

CDs
Blues Traveller / Four
Norah Jones / Come Away With Me
Paul Simon / Graceland
Bobby McFerrin / Simple Pleasures
Steve Winwood / Back in the High Life
Scritti Politti / Provision

Single Tracks
Oh! Sweet Nuthin' / $10,000 Gold Chain / Cable Guy Soundtrack
Glycerine / Bush / Sixteen Stone
Simple Gifts / Yo-Yo Ma and Alison Krauss / Classic Yo-Yo


Randy


----------



## akatsuki

Been paging through this - it would be a bit helpful if someone had annotated why each track/cd is selected. Are there any posts I missed like this?

Is it dynamic range? Sibilance on high ends, naturalness of female vocals, sweeps to test crossover points, bass integration, soundstage, etc? What and where should I be listening as I audition?


----------



## BlackHHR

Architect7 said:


> I've been listening to the 2011 SBTRKT album, Wildfire is a fantastic song, great female vocals from Little Dragon.



Mid bass and sub location. Female vocal centered 


http://youtu.be/ZdUINbi4wSY?list=PL67AD64977418BE15


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I seen a lot of Alice in chains Jar of flies


----------



## ZombieHunter85

KMFDM Bait & Switch, a bit generic music wise, but lovely female vocals from Lucia.
20 2 Life Inside lookin out, great background music 
All that remains undone, great guitar fades on one side.
Timex Social Club Rumors, great for mid bass testing
A Perfect Circle Mer de Noms, great violin background and acoustics
A Perfect Circle Thirteenth Step The noose love the background music
S.O.S band don't stop the music great synth music


----------



## rxonmymind

jowens500 said:


> If you don't own this CD, I suggest you beg, borrow or steal it. It's by far one if the most dynamic CD's I've ever heard.


Thank you. Got lucky and it was the first CD I looked for and they had it. The drums, and vocals make your speakers come alive. 
Bonus is this is a Telarc CD. VERY good top shelf audio recording.
It reads in part 
" this compact disc remarkable performance is the result of a unique combination of digital with laser optics......Because limiting and compression WERE NOT used......vocals on this album were recorded using Neumann U-47 microphone...... instruments heard on this album are the real thing - not synthesized"

On the other hand I picked up a CD the "Best of" Alan Parson and on the track "I wouldn't want to be like you" they found it necessary to omit the VERY beginning and start instead with the stereo left to right effects. Yet again Google play to the rescue and they had it. Sad. Otherwise lesson learned. Also anyone else notice the "zerp" noise at the beginning 2 second mark, end of 4 second and 7 second?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I read all 23 pages as to not repeat. It was an arduous process. 

I Agree with the following:
A. Dave Matthews/ Ants and/ OR Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds live 
B. Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
C. Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company
D. Eagles - Hell Freezes Over

I add some other of my favorites:
1. John Fogerty - Premonition 
2. The Best of Santana Remastered using K2 mastering imported from Japan
3. Boz Scaggs - But Beautiful Japanese version ( Highest Quality CD I own. TAD dealers use it to demo R1 and CR1 speakers)

P.S. Billy Joel - Live at Shea Stadium... the Blu Ray is the best quality of all my concerts for both picture and sound and I have about 100..... (I would Imagine the CD is of the upmost caliber as well but do not own it)


----------



## rxonmymind

msmith said:


> They cheated... it was recorded in front of a small audience on a Warner Bros. sound stage in L.A. Not exactly a real live venue.
> 
> For some really special live recordings that are really live, check out:
> 
> *Eric Clapton: "One More Car, One More Rider" << awesome recording, killer bass*
> Curtis Mayfield: "Curtis: Live" << small club atmosphere, brilliant!
> Monty Alexander Trio: "The Monty Alexander Trio Live! at the Montreux Festival" << jaw-dropping jazz trio, with supernatural piano playing
> Nirvana: "Unplugged" << all-around great sound.
> Queen: "Live at Wembley" << crazy good performance, good sound.
> Pink Floyd: "Pulse" << the entire Dark Side of the Moon album, live. great.



Thank you! His MTV unplugged has been one of my all time favorites. This is a gem. Thanks again.

Just a quick note: On the way home from work listening to this. Mr. Clapton seems two feet away in front of me. Bell bottom blue has nice drums too! Fantastic!.....it's been a long time since I grinned so much! Incredible album.

Listening to Badge right now. To me hints of Boston. Time for some Cocaine


----------



## rxonmymind

Let me leave you with a personal gem.
Roxy music AVALON in 5.1 surround. PLEASE, PLEASE, listen to this in surround.


----------



## Freedom First

Late to the party, but may I suggest:

Matt Bianco - Matt's Mood (Jazz, ft. Basia)


----------



## rxonmymind

https://play.google.com/music/m/Tnjujv3e2owx3jbsitahw4qksgu

This is from Cheeky records SACD. 
Title: The worlds greatest vocal audiophile recordings. Rebecca Pigeon vocals seems to float. Sixth time I've listened to it. She seems to breath right there. The sticks & shaker sound so real. Very nice recording.

Couple other gems on this CD. 
Song: The girl from Ipanema
Artist: Rosa Passos & Ron Carter. 
The instruments are front & center with the bass hitting low but nicely.

Song: Ain't no sunshine
Artist: Christy Baron


My favorite...
Song: What's a little more rain
Artist: Sara K.


----------



## teldzc1

Architect7 said:


> I've been listening to the 2011 SBTRKT album, Wildfire is a fantastic song, great female vocals from Little Dragon.


Been using Wildfire as a demo for a while. More midbass than lowboass impact, but there is a low synth line in there too.

Another really good album is the Sam Smith Album. I'm surprised at how good it is. The guys voice is very complex and makes your mids shine. They did a good job in the mix to make sure it doesn't get lost in the beats.


----------



## bbfoto

I had ordered the _Boz Scaggs - But Beautiful (Japanese version)_ after seeing member "High Resolution Audio" list it above in Post #567 with some other excellent recordings that I already had and really enjoy. So I just received the CD yesterday and finally gave it a spin this evening.

I have to say that this truely is a phenominal recording. On this CD, Boz sings covers of some of the greatest jazz standards. It's a jazz quartet...piano, upright double bass, saxophone, and drums. All are captured in the recording as incredibly life-like, especially Boz's vocals...I mean really just like he is right there. Superb imaging/staging and depth. The drum kit and cymbals especially are magnificent. This is definitely another one of those "They are in the room with you" recordings. Highly recommended if you enjoy this Genre, and even if you don't.

Thanks HRA!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

You are so welcome, I'm happy to hear that you were motivated to action by words written in this forum. Thank you so much for the excellent review of that CD. I'm glad that you are happy with it and I appreciate much the kind words. It's nice to be able to share our passion for quality music with others that hold the same feeling. 
If you like the Boz Scaggs CD, then you might really enjoy the Santana CD as well. 
Is there any recordings that you might recommend?





bbfoto said:


> I had ordered the _Boz Scaggs - But Beautiful (Japanese version)_ after seeing member "High Resolution Audio" list it above in Post #567 with some other excellent recordings that I already had and really enjoy. So I just received the CD yesterday and finally gave it a spin this evening.
> 
> I have to say that this truely is a phenominal recording. On this CD, Boz sings covers of some of the greatest jazz standards. It's a jazz quartet...piano, upright double bass, saxophone, and drums. All are captured in the recording as incredibly life-like, especially Boz's vocals...I mean really just like he is right there. Superb imaging/staging and depth. The drum kit and cymbals especially are magnificent. This is definitely another one of those "They are in the room with you" recordings. Highly recommended if you enjoy this Genre, and even if you don't.
> 
> Thanks HRA!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Just out of curiosity, what is the difference between the Japanese version and the US version of the Boz Skaggs album? Other than the Japanese print on the liner and the slightly higher price, of course.


----------



## SQLnovice

teldzc1 said:


> Been using Wildfire as a demo for a while. More midbass than lowboass impact, but there is a low synth line in there too.
> 
> Another really good album is the Sam Smith Album. I'm surprised at how good it is. The guys voice is very complex and makes your mids shine. They did a good job in the mix to make sure it doesn't get lost in the beats.


I purchased this CD (Sam Smith) a few days ago and loving it. My door is completely sealed and running the anarchy, without a sub (amplifier issue). The mid-bass impact has a nice kick and the vocals coming from my 5F is very clear without any distortion even at high volume. My 4 year old daughter has me listening to this cd for the past couple of days, she doesn't want me to change it. So i'll be listening to this album until she's had enough.


----------



## bbfoto

SoundQ SVT said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the difference between the Japanese version and the US version of the Boz Skaggs album? Other than the Japanese print on the liner and the slightly higher price, of course.


There are 11 Tracks on the Japanese version...the "Bonus Track" is _My Funny Valentine_.

It's a great track, but I don't know if it's worth the premium price compared to the standard album. Check out a 16/44 Loss-less snippet of it here to decide...

http://1drv.ms/1LYgaiA


----------



## #1BigMike

I tell you what, I am sure this has been mentioned. 

But the *EAGLES (Hell Freezes Over)* live cd is damn good!

The *HOTEL CALIFORNIA* track is just down right awesome. After my wife and I listened to it on a beautiful drive yesterday, it was apparent that my system was built for song tracks like this.

I am not even an Eagles fan but this track is a must have for system demos. The mid bass and clarity will either make your system shine or bring it to its knees lol.


----------



## fcarpio

#1BigMike said:


> I tell you what, I am sure this has been mentioned.
> 
> But the *EAGLES (Hell Freezes Over)* live cd is damn good!
> 
> The *HOTEL CALIFORNIA* track is just down right awesome. After my wife and I listened to it on a beautiful drive yesterday, it was apparent that my system was built for song tracks like this.
> 
> I am not even an Eagles fan but this track is a must have for system demos. The mid bass and clarity will either make your system shine or bring it to its knees lol.


I don't really like the Eagles very much, even though most of my friends swear by them. For me the music is #1, then the recording (among many other things). For that reason I can't bring myself to fully appreciate that recording.

But I am open to give it another shot in the near future, once I get a hold of the recording.


----------



## bbfoto

Mark Knopfler - Tracker (2015, with Bonus Disc)

Sample Snippets...






Or full album...you need to speed up the playback as noted in the video...


----------



## mikechec9

Hiatus Kaiyote
Choose Your Weapon

Oh my. Was on War's Life is a Ghetto which is incredible. So it's nice to know new albums can sound great too. There are only four tracks available thus far, but I guess some of the feedback from their last album was the poor mix. Problem very much resolved.


----------



## jpeezy

Bare Naked Ladies, "Born on a Pirateship", and "Stunt", with the latter being very dynamic and testing almost every speaker in the car.. It just so happens to be fairly enjoyable. The first track on stunt has a really big fat repetitive synth bass note, mucho fun with good subs and midbass.


----------



## gijoe

fcarpio said:


> I don't really like the Eagles very much, even though most of my friends swear by them. For me the music is #1, then the recording (among many other things). For that reason I can't bring myself to fully appreciate that recording.
> 
> But I am open to give it another shot in the near future, once I get a hold of the recording.


I share your opinions, and I honestly think most others do as well. I'm not going to buy and listen to music that doesn't interest me just because it is recorded well. I started this hobby not to have a great stereo, but to make the music I like more enjoyable. I don't really like the Eagles particularly, but the album has it's strengths and if you can find a cheap, used copy, it's nice to have. 

I feel the same about most of these other suggestions, we all have our tastes, but there is no way in hell I'm going to listen to Bare Naked Ladies, I don't care how well they recorded it, their silly half assed lyrics make me cringe.


----------



## gregerst22

I'm in your camp. The primary reason I got into car audio was to be able to enjoy the music I like even more. Not to critically listen to the speakers playing various recordings. But sometimes I lose sight of that.
and there are some albums that just sound good on almost every system and are great for demoing it to other people. Michael Jackson, Eagles, Dire straits and many others.


----------



## aculous

eva cassidy- songbird
Chanticleer (I love their version of ave maria but the recording is crap...but it still sounds great on a good system so its a little bit of a paradox)
Almost anything recorded by Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs
Steve Ray Vaughn
Stevie Wonder
Rush 
Santana

Electronic Music tracks-
Panacea:
State of Ecstasy
Underground Superstar
Lawless
Bassnectar:
timestretch


----------



## TitoJackson

Tin Pan Alley (song)- SRV
Holding Back the Years (song)- Simply Red
Lovers Live (album)- Sade
Possibilities (album) - Herbie Hancock 
Chasing Pirates (song) - Norah Jones
Come Away With Me (album) - Norah Jones

These are a few I use to listen in.....the Sting and the Christina Aguilera tracks on the Herbie Hancock album are awesome. And for you country fans any of the 90's Vince Gill stuff produced by Tony Brown sounds awesome as well as The Zac Brown Band.


----------



## dbrons

I've read some of this long thread and seen there are some great recordings listed and some I'm going to have to check out.

Not sure if these have been mentioned but "Hourglass" by James Taylor is really good and my all time favorite for sound is "The Hunter" by Jennifer Warnes. 

Dave


----------



## camfreem7

rxonmymind said:


> Let me leave you with a personal gem.
> Roxy music AVALON in 5.1 surround. PLEASE, PLEASE, listen to this in surround.


What format is this available in, DVD-A, SACD, or DTS-CD? I am obsessed for 5.1 mixes and am always looking for new material given the limited releases, all I can find on Amazon is a regular CD version.


----------



## sirbOOm

Amel Larrieux - Infinite Possibilities


----------



## sirbOOm

Bitter said:


> Clean Bandit - Nightingale - YouTube damn, them lows. If you don't have a sub that gets down low around 30hz I don't think you'll hear parts of this one.


Got 'dem Audio Technica headphones on a optical fed headphone amp going on this one right now. Handling the lows with authority - love these, and this song is great! Never heard of these guys before!

...and exploring these guys I just discovered Jess Glynne and now I'm in love!!! GOOD GOD!


----------



## Sunyvale01ss

Quaudiophiliac - Frank Zappa
Rage Against The Machine - RATM
Mirrorball - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## dsw1204

Ten Years After - A Space In Time (This is an amazing album)
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Eric Clapton - Unplugged
Jackson Browne - For Everyman
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young - Deja Vu

All of these albums don't have one bad song on them!!!!


----------



## dsw1204

Here is another excellent album. SQ and just great songs: 

Rush 2112

Again, not one bad song on the album. And, absolutely great drums.


----------



## aculous

chris jones- moonstruck and not looking back
melody gardot-worrisome heart
Ra- from one
bela fleck...just about every album

victor ****ing wooten...

dammnit...

Forgot I was in an sq thread. I apologize, victor wooten is a superb bass player and a beautiful human being if his interviews and concerts are any indication. Thank you for your consideration, could you pass the champagne?


----------



## Vintage Carter

I love the album Fragile by Yes. The MOFI cd is great. Every song and album from Cake seems to sound really good. White Zombie's album La Sexorcisto: Devil Music Volume1 is a great sounding Metal/Hard Rock album.
If you want to know the best sounding CD version of popular albums, do a goggle search and there are forums that guys talk about there favorite version. Most of the earlier versions sound best because there's no noise reduction and better mastered.


----------



## sq2k1

Just found this thread and it looks like there is plenty of music I need to explore.....lots of things I have never listened to.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Right, There is a lot of nice music, which have been mentioned in this topic. One should not forget such processes as recording, sampling, mastering. A number of such great labs is rather limited. One - just to name it - Chesky Records. Superb sound of acoustic instruments and environment. Highly recommended all albums from Chesky!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Let me add a hidden gem that I've been listening to over the weekend. Dire Straits- On Every Street. 
Maybe it isn't so "hidden" to fans of the band but, it seems like it often gets overlooked in favor of Brothers In Arms. But, I honestly think OES may be a better album musically. 
As with most Knopfler recordings, this one is top notch. Perhaps not every song is quite at the Brothers In Arms level but, several actually are. One of my personal favorites is "Iron Hand" but, the entire album is worthy of at least one play thru your setup.


----------



## damobriggs1799

Bubble &,audiophile

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrawbloom

Try....
Tipper - Broken Soul Jamboree


----------



## Alextaastrup

VA - Die Hit-Giganten Instrumental Hits (2009) 2CD 
Best recorded and mastered instrumental music - unique collection comprising different ganres.


----------



## juiceweazel

Is there any country that's well recorded? I haven't seen much listed here.


----------



## sqnut

Fleetwood Mac - Tusk.


----------



## Alextaastrup

juiceweazel said:


> Is there any country that's well recorded? I haven't seen much listed here.


Try to find Eva Cassidy recorded at Telarc. Autumn leaves! HMMMMM!


----------



## benny z

sqnut said:


> Fleetwood Mac - Tusk.



The 2015 remastered version?


----------



## gijoe

sqnut said:


> Fleetwood Mac - Tusk.


I've never listened to this album, but since we are talking about must-have albums, Rumors is a must have! 

There are a few albums that I would genuinely consider must haves, there are great albums, then there are these.

Fleetwood Mac- Rumors
Paul Simon- Graceland
Rage Against the Machine- Rage Against the Machine
Radiohead- Kid A
Radiohead- Ok Computer
Prince- Purple Rain
Michael Jackson- Thriller
Bob Dylan- Blood on the Tracks

In my opinion, anyone who truly loves music really needs to get to know these albums.


----------



## Lanson

For EDM fans, MOONBEAM. Pretty much everything they make. Their radio shows (in fairly high bit rate) are just amazing. If you're just getting into them, Ticket to the Moon is their radio show, pretty much anywhere, and episode 17 and 20 are awesome starting points.

Oh, and I don't know how much compression or whatnot it has, but DJ Snake with his mix on AlunaGeorge's "You Know You Like It" song. Actually lots of DJ Snake stuff is pretty great.

Here's the vid of it, SQ isn't as good as the recording I have but it can give you a taste.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBn7bjy9c4U

Edit oh and if you like Rap, good 'ol Tech 9ine with his song, "Speedom", is just a riot.

Again, don't know about "dynamic range" or whatever, I'm sure they don't register that well on a scale but they sure are fun to listen to.


----------



## juiceweazel

Alextaastrup said:


> Try to find Eva Cassidy recorded at Telarc. Autumn leaves! HMMMMM!


HDtracks has a copy of Nightbird, but this is Jazz not country??


----------



## Guest

juiceweazel said:


> Is there any country that's well recorded? I haven't seen much listed here.


Most of the Alison Krauss and Union Station albums are very well recorded... as are Zac Brown Band....


Eva Cassidy, Live at Blues Alley is just spectacular... Her amazing voice plus the space of the small club... so real you smell the cigarette smoke....


----------



## sqnut

gijoe said:


> I've never listened to this album, but since we are talking about must-have albums, Rumors is a must have!
> 
> There are a few albums that I would genuinely consider must haves, there are great albums, then there are these.
> 
> Fleetwood Mac- Rumors
> Paul Simon- Graceland
> Rage Against the Machine- Rage Against the Machine
> Radiohead- Kid A
> Radiohead- Ok Computer
> Prince- Purple Rain
> Michael Jackson- Thriller
> Bob Dylan- Blood on the Tracks
> 
> In my opinion, anyone who truly loves music really needs to get to know these albums.


Have 5 of those albums. Much as I like Rumours, I prefer Tusk. Give it a spin.


----------



## juiceweazel

Rumours | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads
Is this the edition the same quality as the deluxe version? Reason being I don't want the 50 song version if it's no better quality for twice the price.

I have Jekyll & Hyde in my shopping cart, gonna give that a whirl.


----------



## gijoe

sqnut said:


> Have 5 of those albums. Much as I like Rumours, I prefer Tusk. Give it a spin.


I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## juiceweazel

I guess I'm looking for albums that have good imaging & lots of mid bass & low end.


----------



## sqnut

benny z said:


> The 2015 remastered version?


I bought that one by mistake , but no I use the 1990 cd. The title track is a personal fav. My 1984 Rumours album is a better recording, but as an album I just love Tusk.


----------



## sqnut

juiceweazel said:


> I guess I'm looking for albums that have good imaging & lots of mid bass & low end.


This whole album in general and this song in particular. It really tells you how good your tune is.


----------



## Alrojoca

Isn't this country? someone posted it on another thread and it sounded pretty clean
And how about Taylor Swift


----------



## juiceweazel

sqnut said:


> This whole album in general and this song in particular. It really tells you how good your tune is.


Although not my cup of tea, there is some interesting dynamics in there, thanks!



Alrojoca said:


> Isn't this country? someone posted it on another thread and it sounded pretty clean
> And how about Taylor Swift


Taylor Swift country? Ha ha! I wish the likes of Brantley Gilbert & Eric Church were recorded better but alas, they are falling into the trap so many artists do. Poorly recorded albums for the masses.


----------



## dawaro

juiceweazel said:


> they are falling into the trap so many artists do. Poorly recorded albums for the masses.


I actually read an article recently that claimed digital media was changing the way music was recorded. May explain all the bad recordings in the last few years. Way over processed and compressed.

I remember reading an article in 93-94 were Eddie Van Halen said the Balance album was mastered using his BMW as his reference monitors...


----------



## sqnut

juiceweazel said:


> Although not my cup of tea, there is some interesting dynamics in there, thanks!


The song has incredible dynamics and a really tight and deep low end.


----------



## juiceweazel

dawaro said:


> I actually read an article recently that claimed digital media was changing the way music was recorded. May explain all the bad recordings in the last few years. Way over processed and compressed.
> 
> I remember reading an article in 93-94 were Eddie Van Halen said the Balance album was mastered using his BMW as his reference monitors...


I'm guessing people are happy as long as they can stream an OK sounding version on their phone or iPad. Most don't have the equipment to appreciate the better recordings. This also takes more time & money. In this day & age, the record labels are throwing artists in our face in an effort to make a few dollars on the hottest new star. I guess Spock was right, "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few".



sqnut said:


> The song has incredible dynamics and a really tight and deep low end.


It sounds pretty decent on YouTube, I'm sure the real version sounds even better.


----------



## Alrojoca




----------



## sqnut

Topical to loudness wars...An insanely brilliant collaboration between two geniuses, that is _*horribly*_ recorded. Give it a spin just for the music.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Chris Rea - some are really good...


----------



## Shapin

Alextaastrup said:


> Try to find Eva Cassidy recorded at Telarc. Autumn leaves! HMMMMM!


I got to say that you just made my day with that song!
AMAZING


----------



## Alextaastrup

sqnut said:


> I bought that one by mistake , but no I use the 1990 cd. The title track is a personal fav. My 1984 Rumours album is a better recording, but as an album I just love Tusk.


Isn't Tusk from 1979? First recorded as I remember at Warner Bros?


----------



## sqnut

Alextaastrup said:


> Isn't Tusk from 1979? First recorded as I remember at Warner Bros?


Yes Tusk was released in 1979, the CD I have is a 1990 issue.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Good to have:

SQC Club 2015 - test CD for competition. 2014' version was not SO good to my mind. Rodger Waters, Massive Attack and many others - well done recording. 

Marantz Hi-End Audiophile Test Demo Sacd - fine collection from all genres


----------



## jpeezy

evangojason said:


> I have it, although currently MIA.


I've got it, had it for probably 20 years, mad bass guitar.


----------



## motomech

https://youtu.be/GB_nk6ikop8


----------



## jbb2388

A gracious thank you to those of you who suggested the Hell Freezes Over album from the Eagles. I finally received my copy and it certainly is exceptional SQ. What a great thread.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Someone mentioned Paul Simon's _Graceland_ album. It is very good but, I actually prefer _The Rhythm of the Saints_. If you want to give your components a nice workout along with some great mid-bass, do yourself a favor and pickup a good copy.


----------



## gijoe

PPI_GUY said:


> Someone mentioned Paul Simon's _Graceland_ album. It is very good but, I actually prefer _The Rhythm of the Saints_. If you want to give your components a nice workout along with some great mid-bass, do yourself a favor and pickup a good copy.


No doubt The Rhythm of the Saints is a great album, there is just something about Graceland though that makes it special. Maybe it's the history. This album was made basically because the label gave up on Simon and figured his days of selling huge amounts of albums were over. They ignored him, let him do whatever he wanted, and he came up with Graceland.


----------



## percy072

If it hasn't been mentioned yet a buddy gave me a couple Alpine reference CD's. The recording quality alone made my system sound 100x's better, I was stunned 

http://www.amazon.com/Car-Audio-Nationals-Competition-Evaluation/product-reviews/B001VPDFSW

Why can't everything be recorded that way...would make life soooo much easier. Has some corny music and a couple test tones, sweeps etc... but the way it's recorded would make a clock radio sound great

Also...Paul Simon's "Concert in Central Park" is amazing, probably that one album I would want if stranded on a desert Island.


----------



## gijoe

percy072 said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned yet a buddy gave me a couple Alpine reference CD's. The recording quality alone made my system sound 100x's better, I was stunned
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Car-Audio-Nationals-Competition-Evaluation/product-reviews/B001VPDFSW
> 
> Why can't everything be recorded that way...would make life soooo much easier. Has some corny music and a couple test tones, sweeps etc... but the way it's recorded would make a clock radio sound great
> 
> Also...Paul Simon's "Concert in Central Park" is amazing, probably that one album I would want if stranded on a desert Island.


As useful (and well recorded) as many of these demo discs are, I just can't call them a proper album. 

What got me into this hobby was listening to music. By this I don't mean passively listening to songs while I do something else, I mean actively sitting down to listen. I listen to music the way people read a book, that is the activity for the night. I'm sure many of you feel the same. Because of this, I don't really want a hodge podge of songs (most of the time), I want a proper album that is well thought out and makes sense as an entire album, not just a collection of good songs. When I think of a "must-have SQ album(s)" I think of albums like Graceland, Rumors, The Cars, Pixies, Radiohead, etc.  These artists paid special attention to creating proper albums. The album was the work, not just a song or two on it.


----------



## percy072

gijoe said:


> As useful (and well recorded) as many of these demo discs are, I just can't call them a proper album.


Actually some of the songs are pretty good but I agree it's not anything I would sit down and listen to for any purpose other than what they are intended for...I just thought it was incredible how it sounded based on pure SQ recording



gijoe said:


> When I think of a "must-have SQ album(s)" I think of albums like Graceland, Rumors, The Cars, Pixies, Radiohead, etc. These artists paid special attention to creating proper albums. The album was the work, not just a song or two on it.


It's very rare for me to have ever liked every song on any one album however...

Album - Surfacing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amfeTT4KzTw

Album - God Shuffled his Feet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crli5hph2Vg


----------



## PPI_GUY

gijoe said:


> No doubt The Rhythm of the Saints is a great album, there is just something about Graceland though that makes it special. Maybe it's the history. This album was made basically because the label gave up on Simon and figured his days of selling huge amounts of albums were over. They ignored him, let him do whatever he wanted, and he came up with Graceland.


You may be right. Also, I may have just heard it _so much _that I'm a bit tired of it. Graceland is definitely the better received album by critics. I'll try to stay away from listening to it for a couple of months and then revisit it. 

Here's another hidden gem. The Shadow soundtrack by Jerry Goldsmith. The music may have been the highlight of the 1994 film combining interesting rhythmic arrangements for orchestra with moody electronic synths. 
Here's a sample...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE68oB02wbs


----------



## sqnut

Love me some Sarah McLachlan, although most of the recordings are so so at best.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Best Of Chesky 1992 Classics & Jazz and Audiophile Test Disc Volume 1 and 2 - good choice.

When talking of demo-CD's (as an example - from Alpine), one should not forget 7 test CD's from Focal. Disc No. 4 is made for car-audio!


----------



## benny z

I had never heard of the Graceland album and have been listening to it all day. It's great! Thanks for that.


----------



## bbfoto

Something that some of you might be interested in that was suggested by recording engineer Andrew Scheps:

OraStream Hi-Res Music Streaming Service using SLS MP4 technology allows real-time streaming at up to 192/24.


OraStream


----------



## Guest

Check out some Marc Cohn. ... fantastic music... maybe not SQ, but really good...


----------



## benny z

bbfoto said:


> Something that some of you might be interested in that was suggested by recording engineer Andrew Scheps:
> 
> OraStream Hi-Res Music Streaming Service using SLS MP4 technology allows real-time streaming at up to 192/24.
> 
> 
> OraStream



Hmm. $4.99/month and the first two weeks are free/not charged. Worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## seafish

benny z said:


> I had never heard of the Graceland album and have been listening to it all day. It's great! Thanks for that.


Jeez, now you are gonna make a lot of us feel really old!!!


----------



## ssclassa60

Crash test dummies... Good call


----------



## Flyhogz

STS9- Axe the Cables


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssclassa60

Nickcoleman85 said:


> STS9- Axe the Cables
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Interesting, jamtronica?


----------



## gregerst22

anybody mention this one? James - Laid 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laid-James/dp/B000001DZ8/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1454466800&sr=1-1&keywords=james+laid


----------



## Flyhogz

ssclassa60 said:


> Interesting, jamtronica?



Yeah. It's their live concert when they play their best hits in acoustic. 

For that matter, check out Papadosio- Extras in a Movie. This stuff is amazing SQ!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssclassa60

Nickcoleman85 said:


> Yeah. It's their live concert when they play their best hits in acoustic.
> 
> For that matter, check out Papadosio- Extras in a Movie. This stuff is amazing SQ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Cool, I will. I've seen both of those bands live a few times in the Philly area


----------



## Flyhogz

ssclassa60 said:


> Cool, I will. I've seen both of those bands live a few times in the Philly area



Get on some Lotus too! They are a great jamtronica band out of Philly that I've seen several times and love jamming to on some SQ. I'm done with my hippy electronica suggestions. Haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssclassa60

Nickcoleman85 said:


> Get on some Lotus too! They are a great jamtronica band out of Philly that I've seen several times and love jamming to on some SQ. I'm done with my hippy electronica suggestions. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Haha, it's all good - have yet to see Lotus!

-Fluffhead


----------



## ssclassa60

Back on track

SQ albums - oldie but goodie

Acoustic Alchemy - Reference Point

Rage Against the Machine - self titled

Phish - Slip Stitch and Pass


----------



## mumbles

So a lot of votes for Floyd's DSOTM, and I have the album/cd but thought I'd look at picking up a Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs version... $459.97 

Guess I'll stick with my current copy!


----------



## Lanson

Back in the day (a Wednesday) when I worked at Ultimate Electronics, DSOTM in SACD was a great sales tool to sell high end gear.

That, and my DVD-Audio of Blue Man Group.


----------



## aculous

recently acquired. 

Steve Wilson- Hand. Cannot. Erase

The Singers Unlimited- Acapella

Pavarotti, 2 disc set from DECCA

Animals as Leaders- Self-Titled

John Van der Veer- The Ark

Michael Jackson- Bad (2002 Remaster)

Chanticleer- Our Hearts Joy (Remastered)


----------



## Luminol

Graceland Paul Simon Lot's of uncommon spikes in volume at uncommon frequencys and good vocal harmonics.


----------



## Aldaa

EeeDeeEye said:


> So a lot of votes for Floyd's DSOTM, and I have the album/cd but thought I'd look at picking up a Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs version... $459.97
> 
> Guess I'll stick with my current copy!


https://www.discogs.com/Pink-Floyd-Dark-Side-Of-The-Moon/release/406431

https://www.discogs.com/Pink-Floyd-Dark-Side-Of-The-Moon/release/5469632

https://www.discogs.com/Pink-Floyd-Dark-Side-Of-The-Moon/release/1899806

treat yo self


----------



## juiceweazel

How much is shipping from the UK usually? I'd love a hifi copy to replace my old beat up cheapo of DSOTM but I'm not paying $60 LOL


----------



## Aldaa

juiceweazel said:


> How much is shipping from the UK usually? I'd love a hifi copy to replace my old beat up cheapo of DSOTM but I'm not paying $60 LOL


The one from the UK in the first link is in poor condition, so I personally wouldn't bother with that. Shipping from germany is like 8 dollars, though.


----------



## juiceweazel

Yea I saw it was in pretty bad shape & moved on. I wonder if the disc could be buffed?
I asked the seller on the below link & he wanted 12 euros to ship.
So that's $13 shipping plus $36. That's $50. No thanks. I'll wait for a US seller or find it for digital download in the same quality.

https://www.discogs.com/Pink-Floyd-Dark-Side-Of-The-Moon/release/1899806

Does anybody have problems playing discs from other countries?


----------



## bbfoto

juiceweazel said:


> Does anybody have problems playing discs from other countries?


That is normally only a problem with "Region-Specific" DVD & Blu-Ray VIDEO & Movie Discs.

It's not a problem that I'm aware of when playing Audio CDs, SACD, DVD-A (audio) discs.

I don't know how many people here like the jazz or BeBop genres, but the Amina Figarova "Twelve" CD, and the Cory Weeds "This Happy Madness" CD with jazz drummer, Jeff Hamilton, are excellent.


----------



## db doctor

Time to weigh in:

The Disco Biscuits-- ALL

Mayer Hawthorne-- Where Does This Door Go

Brian Bromberg It Is What It Is (JAZZ)


----------



## ssclassa60

lolbisco

Just kidding...


----------



## DavidRam

*Dire Straits - On Every Street*


Best song is You and Your Friend (reminds me of college, lol)!


----------



## pinky

I beg of you......
Anyone who has not heard Joe Jacksons "Body and Soul" album (1984) please please give it a listen
Every track is a gem, but, especially The Verdict and Loisada
I think I have taken it along to every auditioning of every piece of audio equipment I have ever purchased, going all the way back to my Linn LP12 / Ittok / Troika !

Plus. The usual suspects
Anything by Michael Jackson or Maddona, Hell Freezes Over, Famous Blue Raincoat, Graceland etc etc


But for those of you that are not familiar with it please Google / YouTube Joe Jacksons Body and Soul
Please note the remastering post 1997 is not as good as the original


Cheers
(And thanks to all the regulars on DIYMA that contribute their wealth of knowledge and inspiration)


----------



## MANUTD

Stevie Wonder - Innervisions

Dire Straits - Alchemy live

Eric Clapton - unplugged


----------



## dsw1204

Here's one I love to use to show off my car's sound system:

Supertramp: Crime of the Century

Talk about great dynamics, this CD has it. And, it's just a very musical album. I love it.


----------



## rxonmymind

For those who LOVE drums. Here is a non musical drum beat by 
Sheffield Labs. 
Title: Drum & track disc under Various artists.
Improve by Jim Keltner & Ron Tutt. 

Just excellent drum beats & cymbals. No particular song their copying that I know of just hitting a rhythm.


----------



## mrnix

lophatxb2 said:


> My three favorites are:
> 
> Van Halen - Balance
> Metallica - And Justice for All
> A Perfect Circle - Emotive


VH Balance is an underrated album. that and For Unlawful sound excellent; wish that 1984 and 5150 hadn't been improperly mixed/recorded with no bass.


----------



## Mario8a

tnbubba said:


> anybody mention TOTO?




Not yet


----------



## jdoug

Tambu sounds really good, if we're mentioning Toto now. The Toto IV remaster also is quite nice.


----------



## Bitter

Well he IS John Williams son after all.


----------



## djhamp

dsw1204 said:


> Here's one I love to use to show off my car's sound system:
> 
> Supertramp: Crime of the Century
> 
> Talk about great dynamics, this CD has it. And, it's just a very musical album. I love it.


The song School from this album has been one of my demo's for a long time - the transition from quiet to kids to drums is awesome


----------



## Lord Raven

If anyone wants a load of 3 TB music, shoot me a PM!


----------



## rob feature

EeeDeeEye said:


> So a lot of votes for Floyd's DSOTM, and I have the album/cd but thought I'd look at picking up a Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs version... $459.97
> 
> Guess I'll stick with my current copy!


Whaaaaaaa?!? 

I think I paid like $30 for mine new. I just thought it was cool - never figured it was worth anything. 










Almost regret putting my initials on it now 

SQ album though? My vote's for Spyro Gyra - _Dreams Beyond Control_


----------



## MKnopfler

The 2015/2016 Remasters of Led Zeppelin's catalog in 96kHz/24bit. 
I'm really looking forward to hearing those on my yet to be installed system.
:rimshot: John Bonham in Hi-rez for the win !!


----------



## Syncher

A great big thank you to all who took the time to add your two cents here. Some incredible music I've found that I never would've known about otherwise. 
Bryan Ferry was mentioned- of course Avalon, one of the greats in my library. Title song is top ten of all time for me. 
Taxi and Mamouna are in a different league from his earlier albums. Those 2 are magnificently mastered and moody, worth listening to for the sound quality and listening enjoyment.
Boxing Ghandis if you can find it- their self titled first album. 
Sonia Dada- A Day at the Beach
John Fogerty- Blue Moon Swamp
Little Feat- Ain't Had Enough Fun ('cause you gotta have at least a little Feat in your library, if not a lot!)
Norman Brown- After the Storm (Lydian, That's The Way Love Goes, Better Days Ahead)
Beastie Boys- The In Sound From Way Out!
Yeah, I'm all over the map.


----------



## whoever

Speaking of Pink Floyd I thought some here might appreciate this...
https://youtu.be/gmV9iX-Q754

"Here's the sequel to the teaser video I made about the copy of the Dark Side of the Moon master tape, which most likely originates from Jugoton. Of course, this tape is not directly the master tape, but rather a copy of a copy sent out to a vinyl pressing plant. This recording has never seen digital equipment prior to digitizing it, in order to be able to upload it here. The sound quality is still better, than anything I heard.
Also, you might recognize the Otari MX55 in this video. I used to own this exact machine, but then I sold it. Now I bought it back, it has been recalibrated using Audio Precision gear, and when the guy who did the calibration showed me the results, I was blown away. It can do 20 Hz to 25 kHz (-2dB) at 0dB (320nWb/m) at 15 ips (38,1cm/s), with a phase error of +/-5 degrees at 10kHz."


----------



## whoever

gregerst22 said:


> anybody mention this one? James - Laid
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laid-James/dp/B000001DZ8/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1454466800&sr=1-1&keywords=james+laid[/QUOTE
> 
> Great album!


----------



## bbfoto

Macy Gray's just released new album "Stripped" from Chesky Records.

Amazing SQ and great music. Available in Hi-Res at a discount from HDtracks. 

EXPIRES TOMORROW!!!....

Use code *STRIPPED25* to save 25% when you purchase from

Stripped | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads

(Code only applicable to Macy Gray's Stripped purchased from HDTracks. Apply code at checkout. *Offer expires September 23, 2016*.


----------



## #1BigMike

*@bbfoto*

Thank you for the suggestion and discount code.


----------



## MKnopfler

I just grabbed my first purchase from HDTracks - "Boston" in DSD 2.8 Mhz. A great album from 1976. 
Using R8tebrain Pro I then down sampled to 24bit 96khz so my Helix DSP Pro will handle them and I can listen in my car. The original DSD files will play on my laptop using upgraded software. It sounds awesome.


----------



## slain93gsr

Yosi Horikawa's Wandering Ep.. has great soundstage through out the 4 tracks.. His Vapor album is also outstanding as well..


----------



## bbfoto

#1BigMike said:


> *@bbfoto*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion and discount code.


No problem, happy to contribute! I've discovered some amazing music through other's suggestions here. 

I've added another one to the "What are you listening to today?" thread. It's by a Props/Set Designer/Art Department friend that I work with from time to time on my photoshoots and TV spots. (It's not really a "Must Have" or "SQ" album, but very cool none the less. The self-titled album is called "Prism Tats"). Search for their KEXP Live Set on YouTube.


----------



## bbfoto

Just a List of SACD/Hi-Res "Demonstration Discs" by various Record Labels and Audio Equipment Manufacturers, such as the Focal, Marantz, and Boston Acoustics demo discs....

SA-CD.net - Titles


----------



## juiceweazel

I've got a question for Floyd fans. I'm trying to figure out the difference between 2 versions of DSOTM. I have the 2003 30th anniversary & 2011 Remasters in digital format. They both sound pretty good in my vehicle. I would love to hear them on a very nice home stereo. The first thing I noticed is the 2011 is louder. Sometimes this means distortion & less clarity, but I did not hear that. I adjusted the volume to try to match the other recording in an attempt to make it a little more fair. After a quick comparison the 2011 low end sounds cleaner and overall has a little more depth. I'm just curious if anyone else has done a comparison of the different releases?


----------



## ErinH

I've been listening to The Cars' Heartbeat City (MoFi remaster) pretty much on loop the past month. It's probably one of the best albums I've heard SQ wise and content wise in a very long time. I gave it a little review in my other thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/300146-remasters-audiophoolery.html















Also, for fans of RATM, I discuss their latest remaster of their self titled album in the above thread.


----------



## D34dl1fter

Erin,
That ratm album is absolutely amazing ! I agree that if you get the chance to get this disc do so, a lot of places are waiting for a repress but I found it on acoustic sounds and make no mistake it was 29.98 but sounds incredible...it was limited to 5000 ...get this disc !


----------



## Lanson

I think its already been mentioned but Gotye's Making Mirrors album sounds amazing in a car. I've included a few of its songs in my "demo - show off" routine when people want to hear my system. The song State of the Art is just masterful at showing off in Logic7 mode, on my MS-8 based setup.


----------



## gijoe

ErinH said:


> I've been listening to The Cars' Heartbeat City (MoFi remaster) pretty much on loop the past month. It's probably one of the best albums I've heard SQ wise and content wise in a very long time. I gave it a little review in my other thread here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/300146-remasters-audiophoolery.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for fans of RATM, I discuss their latest remaster of their self titled album in the above thread.


I've been stuck on The Cars, and RATM (oddly) for the last couple of months. The Cars, in my opinion, are exactly what a pop band should be. Most of their recordings are really impressing. I'm going to have to track down that Rage album that you mentioned.


----------



## forty5cal1911

Thought I would throw one in the ring here. Pretty much my definitive Album for dynamics, nuance, mid bass, and low bass. Actually you name it this disc has got it.

Uncommon Ritual by Bela Fleck, Mike Marshall and Edgar Meyer.

Released by Sony Classical, this was recorded EXTREMELY well. Can't recommend it enough! And if you really want to see how your woofer responds to sub 30 hz pulses play track 2 "Seesaw".


----------



## .69077

ErinH said:


> I've been listening to The Cars' Heartbeat City (MoFi remaster) pretty much on loop the past month. It's probably one of the best albums I've heard SQ wise and content wise in a very long time. I gave it a little review in my other thread here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/300146-remasters-audiophoolery.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for fans of RATM, I discuss their latest remaster of their self titled album in the above thread.


Bought this CD on Ebay last week, tonight just downloaded the 192/24 version of HD Tracks


----------



## juiceweazel

m249saw said:


> Bought this CD on Ebay last week, tonight just downloaded the 192/24 version of HD Tracks


I'm curious on the comparison.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Anything from Dave Matthews. SQ is the best!


----------



## .69077

juiceweazel said:


> I'm curious on the comparison.


Listening with my HiFiman headphones the 192k is clearer for sure and more dynamic. Granted I don't have an SACD player so I'm only getting standard CD quality out of the disc.


----------



## OldNewb

I've been having some fun with The best of Live. Thunder crashes has a really cool opening guitar. It pans far left and right multiple times.


----------



## juiceweazel

m249saw said:


> Listening with my HiFiman headphones the 192k is clearer for sure and more dynamic. Granted I don't have an SACD player so I'm only getting standard CD quality out of the disc.


Thanks. I'm wondering how the SACD would compare to the HDtracks version. I guess I can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## .69077

juiceweazel said:


> Thanks. I'm wondering how the SACD would compare to the HDtracks version. I guess I can't go wrong with either though.


I just cant see myself spending $1000 or more on an SACD player when I can download a 192/24 album to my computer for $25 and run it optical out to my external DAC.


----------



## juiceweazel

m249saw said:


> I just cant see myself spending $1000 or more on an SACD player when I can download a 192/24 album to my computer for $25 and run it optical out to my external DAC.


Agreed.


----------



## Silver Supra

Heartbeat City is a great album and the SQ is excellent. Along the same vein check out The Talking Heads. Burning down the house in particular just ****ing rocks.

I've been using HD tracks for my home system and the high-res stuff is just so amazing. I'm seriously considering using an Astell & Kern as my mobile source and feed it directly to my Bit One. I still have my CD 700II which is fantastic but the high-res material is just so damn good.


----------



## Silver Supra

m249saw said:


> I just cant see myself spending $1000 or more on an SACD player when I can download a 192/24 album to my computer for $25 and run it optical out to my external DAC.


As always it depends on how good the DAC is. I have done this comparison and my SACD/DVD-A player (Esoteric DV-50) smokes my external DAC (Micromega MyDAC), but the MyDAC is still an amazing value considering it's price.

Keep in mind the DV-50 is ancient in digital terms but still sounds fantastic to me.

Compare the top DAC's to the top players and it's probably a flip of a coin. My current reference is the Esoteric K-01x. It's just jaw drop-ingly good. If you have a high end audio store near you, grab a few discs and play. Disc spinners aren't obsolete yet and I honestly prefer them over streaming.


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> Macy Gray's just released new album "Stripped" from Chesky Records.
> 
> Amazing SQ and great music. Available in Hi-Res at a discount from HDtracks.
> 
> EXPIRES TOMORROW!!!....
> 
> Use code *STRIPPED25* to save 25% when you purchase from
> 
> Stripped | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads
> 
> (Code only applicable to Macy Gray's Stripped purchased from HDTracks. Apply code at checkout. *Offer expires September 23, 2016*.



This is on sale again at HDtracks for 25% OFF until December 31st along with other titles.

Use Promo Codes:

"IAMWIN"

& 

"NEWREVIEWS"


Chesky Records titles available for 30% OFF using Promo Code:

"CHESKY30FOR30"


----------



## bbfoto

What? You want Dynamics? Yeah, DYNAMICS!

The following is Orchestral, and similar in some ways to the Harry Potter OST, but also different. So needless to say, it's probably not for everyone, or not for everyday listening. But it's a FANTASTIC test for Dynamics, Imaging, Staging, DEPTH & Layering, and Ambiance.

The 2016 Original Motion Picture Soundtrack (2 Disc Deluxe Edition) of 

*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them* by James Newton Howard.





















HUUUUGE Percussion & Timpani Drums, Crescendos, Staging, Depth, Impact, and Ambiance, from *ppp* or "pianissimo", to _*fff*_ or "fortississimo".

Nearly every track has something special that will impress if your system is up to snuff. I would give you specific tracks to listen to, but honestly they are all excellent for SQ in some way or have a little section buried somewhere in the track that is extra special.

Several of them are also "Medley" pieces which transition into some other slightly different styles, including "Ragtime" with piano, muted trumpets, clarinet, upright bass, and drum kit. IMO, the 2nd disc with the Bonus Tracks is just as good as the main disc.

Maybe just download the first two tracks on Disc 1 which are the "_Main Titles_" and "_There Are Witches Among Us / The Bank / The Niffler_" to see if there is anything there. Or you might want to download all of the Bonus Tracks on Disc 2, as they are each just about 2 minutes long, with more "EFX" sounds mixed in.

Just FYI, if you skip through some of the longer tracks and don't listen to them in their entirety, you might miss some special sauce.

If you don't like or can't appreciate this type of music, I completely understand...it's definitely not for everyone. However, if any of these tracks don't "show off your system", something is wrong with your setup and/or tune.

Happy listening...

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmW70ymwG0gjiQrZL6piCGETgSzh

.


----------



## ErinH

m249saw said:


> Bought this CD on Ebay last week, tonight just downloaded the 192/24 version of HD Tracks





juiceweazel said:


> Thanks. I'm wondering how the SACD would compare to the HDtracks version. I guess I can't go wrong with either though.




To make sure I was clear, the version I was talking about was _specifically _the MoFi remaster of Heartbeat City.

HDTracks does not offer any MoFi releases for sale. So if you did indeed buy the MoFi version of this disc on eBay just be aware you are comparing two different masters.


edit: that post sounds kind of d1ckish, so I just wanted to make sure you guys know that wasn't the intent. I'm just relaying the fact that the albums HDtracks are not MoFi releases and IMHO, I'd rather pay for a good MoFi remaster than another hi-res version of the same master I already have. IME the MoFi releases are usually quite nice.


----------



## crackinhedz

bbfoto said:


> Happy listening...
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmW70ymwG0gjiQrZL6piCGETgSzh
> 
> .


Thankx for this! Im not normally an orchestra type, but you make it sound like a treat to listen to, so why not.


----------



## metanium

crackinhedz said:


> Thankx for this! Im not normally an orchestra type, but you make it sound like a treat to listen to, so why not.


Thanks from me too BBfoto!


----------



## fcarpio

I've like this since I found out about it, but don't know where to buy the CD or download uncompressed files. One of the best guitar solos EVER.






And these kids are pretty good, I just discovered them today and though I had to share.






EDIT: Been listening to these guys for a while and this is some sexy metal, if there is such a thing.


----------



## bbfoto

_*Vanessa Fernandez - "Here But I'm Gone", from her "Use Me" album.*_

Really great SQ and nice, soulful singing. Great kick drum on this track..._Here But I'm Gone_...







Also Check out _*Bernie Grundman Masters "When the Levee Breaks"*_ as he masters one of the tracks from Vanessa's _Led Zepplin_ cover album straight to an LP lacquer...Oh and Pause the video at 17:05 














Vanessa Fernandez - Use Me


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Use Me by Vanessa Fernandez. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






And _*Midnight Blues*_ by _*Snowy White*_


----------



## robtr8

I have two Supertramp tracks, "School", of course and the one he mentions "Cannonball". Have always felt it was special for some reason, now I know why.


----------



## bbfoto

Been a while, so I'm bringing this back to the top.

I've had and used several of these tracks for many years for tuning & system evaluation, but while searching for some other tracks, I came across this particular web page a while back...but just kept forgetting to post it here.

Many of these will probably not be on your "Everyday Listening" or "Favorites Playlist", but each will definitely bring a smile to your face if your system is really dialed in.  I just found the Link in my browser's Bookmarks/Favorites so here you go....

*Top 10 Stereo Equipment Test Tracks - Lifewire*

.


----------



## benny z

bbfoto said:


> Been a while, so I'm bringing this back to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had and used several of these tracks for many years for tuning & system evaluation, but while searching for some other tracks, I came across this particular web page a while back...but just kept forgetting to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these will probably not be on your "Everyday Listening" or "Favorites Playlist", but each will definitely bring a smile to your face if your system is really dialed in.  I just found the Link in my browser's Bookmarks/Favorites so here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Stereo Equipment Test Tracks - Lifewire*
> 
> 
> 
> .




Thanks...

I created this as a playlist for Apple Music listeners...


https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/top-10-evaluation-tracks/idpl.01e548a8ac6d48caa8b4ac7ef8bb2db2

I'm unsure if the Saint-saens piece is the same recording referenced in the article, as iTunes did not show the Boston Audio Society's Test CD 1 as referenced, but this sounds like a great recording anyway.


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I created this as a playlist for Apple Music listeners...
> 
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/top-10-evaluation-tracks/idpl.01e548a8ac6d48caa8b4ac7ef8bb2db2
> 
> I'm unsure if the Saint-saens piece is the same recording referenced in the article, as iTunes did not show the Boston Audio Society's Test CD 1 as referenced, but this sounds like a great recording anyway.


Cool, Ben. There are many different recordings of the _Saint-Saëns’ Symphony No. 3 “Organ Symphony”_ piece by various orchestras and conductors so YMMV if you listen to a different version.

Some of you may also find the following Video and Topic interesting. It is put together by a Recording Engineer/Mixer/Producer named Warren Huart and his web site called, "Produce Like A Pro".

*De-constructing Hendrix, Queen and more!*

.


----------



## EstBndNDown

This for SQ and the music is great: 
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours

This because the SQ is good and it offers deep pipe organ and vocals for scrutinizing your systems characteristics for those specific sounds:
John Rutter - Requiem


----------



## DavidRam

Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA in 96/24


----------



## Syncher

bbfoto said:


> _*Vanessa Fernandez - Use Me*_ album.
> 
> Really great SQ and nice, soulful singing. Great kick drum on this track..._Here But I'm Gone_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Check out _*Bernie Grundman Masters "When the Levee Breaks"*_ as he masters one of the tracks from Vanessa's _Led Zepplin_ cover album straight to an LP lacquer...Oh and Pause the video at 17:05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And _*Midnight Blues*_ by _*Snowy White*_


Vanessa Fernandez did a an album of Led Zeppelin covers. Holy crap it is awesome! Thanks for this tip


----------



## Alfa Guy

gregg karukas, simply red, chick corea


----------



## bbfoto

Alfa Guy said:


> gregg karukas, simply red, chick corea


The thread title is What...Albums? 

So which _albums_ or tracks by these artists do you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## F150Man

Anything by Red Hot Chili Peppers on CD is pretty good SQ.


----------



## Fish Chris 2

I've been using Amazon Ultra HD, and have downloaded hundreds of songs, many at 320bits (CD quality)
I haven't done it yet, but I'm going to go through all of the music I've already downloaded, then pick 15 or 20 of the songs I believe play best in my truck, even fine tune the best settings for each of those songs, and make myself brief notes for each. Then when doing a demo, I can go to a song, give it a quick pre-adjust and crank it up to the proper level right from the start. And of course put those in a folder labeled "Demo's".
Bam. Good to go ?


----------



## VegasStereo

full dp said:


> What are the top 3 must-have cd's for SQ in you car?


Cosmic Conspiracy 1996 on Joey Boy Records. The opening track into "All systems standing by" is phenomenal!!

Anything Bass 305

Anything from GRP Records


----------



## VegasStereo

VegasStereo said:


> Cosmic Conspiracy 1996 on Joey Boy Records. The opening track into "All systems standing by" is phenomenal!!
> 
> Anything Bass 305
> 
> Anything from GRP Records


Anything Sade, Diane Shur, Dianna Krall, Dead can Dance featuring the song "The Wind That Shakes the Barley"


----------



## misterjones

Jean Luc Ponty - Open Mind. 

The opening track "Open Mind" simply does not prepare you for the rest of the album. "Solitude" is one of the tracks we used to use in the early 90's to demo subwoofers and just about everyone that worked at my shop kept a copy on cassette in their cars. It's a really well recorded album, and the track "Modern Time Blues" also has George Benson on guitar.


----------



## VegasStereo

misterjones said:


> Jean Luc Ponty - Open Mind.
> 
> The opening track "Open Mind" simply does not prepare you for the rest of the album. "Solitude" is one of the tracks we used to use in the early 90's to demo subwoofers and just about everyone that worked at my shop kept a copy on cassette in their cars. It's a really well recorded album, and the track "Modern Time Blues" also has George Benson on guitar.


George Benson and Quincy Jones together= MAGIC. 
ie " Give me the Night"


----------



## VegasStereo

VegasStereo said:


> George Benson and Quincy Jones together= MAGIC.
> ie " Give me the Night"


Luc Ponty is the man!??


----------



## VegasStereo

Anita Baker= The record "Rapture" I dont how how I forgot that record. 
Driving around the summer of '97 in my 97 Mustang GT Convertible pumping that record top down via A/D/S AL 6 components front and rear (I know), and a Subsolutuons Bandpass box. ? This was in an era where everyone was pumping Biggie "Ready to Die". (Biggie rocks) Such great memories! Then again this is why we do this! Car audio offers a magic that cant be captured/replicated in any audio listening experience.


----------



## VegasStereo

Like a Dork, Id pump RUSH "The Red Barchetta" and go shifting and lifting.
RIP Neil Peart


----------



## Gramps

I think it was said on the 1st page, 
mine is and always has been Madonna and MJ, some dire straits and Phil Collins, but then again, most of my playlists are all made up of 90’s songs, lol

krem


----------



## dumdum

Fish Chris 2 said:


> I've been using Amazon Ultra HD, and have downloaded hundreds of songs, many at 320 bits (CD quality)
> I haven't done it yet, but I'm going to go through all of the music I've already downloaded, then pick 15 or 20 of the songs I believe play best in my truck, even fine tune the best settings for each of those songs, and make myself brief notes for each. Then when doing a demo, I can go to a song, give it a quick pre-adjust and crank it up to the proper level right from the start. And of course put those in a folder labeled "Demo's".
> Bam. Good to go ?


320mbps are not cd quality bud  that’s a decent mp3 but more than four times less than cd quality


----------



## gijoe

dumdum said:


> 320mbps are not cd quality bud  that’s a decent mp3 but more than four times less than cd quality


Saying that the quality if 4 times less than CD isn't accurate either...









How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality?


A hi-def test for your ears (and your audio equipment): Listen to these songs and see if you can tell the difference between an MP3 and an uncompressed audio file.




www.npr.org


----------



## Bayboy

320 ripped from the true source is good enough for me that it's hard to tell. Mp3 isn't the monster it's made out to be. The issue lies in the original source being recorded well, then staying with a rate that doesn't stray too far. That's good enough for me not to worry about huge storages that strains decks to read our even worse, lugging around stacks of CD's. By the way.... I do have flac files too... not that big of a deal honestly. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## bbfoto

I download the monthly and annual sampler compilations from Hyperion Records, U.K. Home Page which is almost exclusively Classical music. I'm not necessarily a huge classical fan, but I enjoy it from time to time, and you can usually count on it to be recorded extremely well.

Below is a Download link to just two of the tracks from the October 2019 Hyperion Sampler which are pretty freakin' amazing when played on a dynamic system with excellent focus, tonality, and soundstage.

The first one is, "Haydn: String Quartet in F major, Op 74 No 2 - Movement 4: Presto, by The London Haydn Quartet". 

The second one is, "Prokofiev: Bass Drum Concerto - Movement 4: Allegro brilliante (May speed), by Joby Burgess; Alexey Bogorad: Ural Philharmonic".

*WARNING*: Be CAREFULL with the Prokofiev Bass Drum Concerto!!! This is a *Highly Dynamic* *recording *and is a *SPEAKER POPPER*!

Start playing this track only at a medium-low volume to start. I take no responsibility for blown drivers, haha. This track gets fairly "busy" and complex in certain sections. If your system is dialed-in, especially in the bass/midbass/midrange integration, and exhibits little dynamic compression, all of the instruments will maintain independent focus and separation in the soundstage. If not, it will tend to become just a loud, muddy, blurred "wall of sound". Not really for everyday listening, but enjoy.

bbfoto DIYMA sample Tracks - Hyperion Records Tracks - D/L


----------



## Bchester6

Turns out everybody's idea of music is as different as everybody's definition of SQ.


----------



## bbfoto

Bchester6 said:


> Turns out everybody's idea of music is as different as everybody's definition of SQ.


Whoda' thunk? 

Post up some of your personal "must have" SQ albums. 

And what's your definition of SQ? I'm interested in everyone's perspective.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> I download the monthly and annual sampler compilations from Hyperion Records, U.K. Home Page which is almost exclusively Classical music. I'm not necessarily a huge classical fan, but I enjoy it from time to time, and you can usually count on it to be recorded extremely well.
> 
> Below is a Download link to just two of the tracks from the October 2019 Hyperion Sampler which are pretty freakin' amazing when played on a dynamic system with excellent focus, tonality, and soundstage.
> 
> The first one is, "Haydn: String Quartet in F major, Op 74 No 2 - Movement 4: Presto, by The London Haydn Quartet".
> 
> The second one is, "Prokofiev: Bass Drum Concerto - Movement 4: Allegro brilliante (May speed), by Joby Burgess; Alexey Bogorad: Ural Philharmonic".
> 
> *WARNING*: Be CAREFULL with the Prokofiev Bass Drum Concerto!!! This is a *Highly Dynamic* *recording *and is a *SPEAKER POPPER*!
> 
> Start playing this track only at a medium-low volume to start. I take no responsibility for blown drivers, haha. This track gets fairly "busy" and complex in certain sections. If your system is dialed-in, especially in the bass/midbass/midrange integration, and exhibits little dynamic compression, all of the instruments will maintain independent focus and separation in the soundstage. If not, it will tend to become just a loud, muddy, blurred "wall of sound". Not really for everyday listening, but enjoy.
> 
> bbfoto DIYMA sample Tracks - Hyperion Records Tracks - D/L


I’ve downloaded many Hyperion albums since you turned me on to them. I forgot to get this one, so I’ll get it and listen on the home system - then in the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VegasStereo

bbfoto said:


> Whoda' thunk?
> 
> Post up some of your personal "must have" SQ albums.
> 
> And what's your definition of SQ? I'm interested in everyone's perspective.


Ive always thought those Bass productions from the 90s always sounded good. They were produced synthetically and mastered digitally. (DDD) 
Many would argue that its not music but the question was reguarding SQ. 
As far as actual instrumentation is concerned, Ive always been a fan of GRP records. Its a jazz fusion label from the 80s and 90s. They always paid close attention to recording details on most of those records. 
Obviously QJ. Brilliant producer.


----------



## VegasStereo

bbfoto said:


> Whoda' thunk?
> 
> Post up some of your personal "must have" SQ albums.
> 
> And what's your definition of SQ? I'm interested in everyone's perspective.


On a side note, I would add that alot of 70s disco had appreciable sound value.
Off the top of my head, "The Brothers Johnson", "STOMP".
Everything Earth Wind and Fire.


----------



## Bchester6

bbfoto said:


> Whoda' thunk?
> 
> Post up some of your personal "must have" SQ albums.
> 
> And what's your definition of SQ? I'm interested in everyone's perspective.


I have a wide genre of music that I listen to but my go-to for tuning a system would have to be Radiohead, In Rainbows album or anyting made by Beck. As far as my idea of SQ, my reference point is always going to be making my system replicate the music as if I were wearing a good set of headphones. Everything should come at you evenly and perfectly balanced so that you're engulfed by the sound in a true stereo form. Subwoofer integration with the front stage is the biggest challenge for most and this fascination with bass heavy systems is something we did in high school which was ultimately a dick measuring contest. I run gobs of class AB power not because I like loud but because I like to control my components without my equipment having to break a sweat doing it. I hope this doesn't offend anyone as it is not my intention but you asked so there it is.


----------



## bbfoto

VegasStereo said:


> Ive always thought those Bass productions from the 90s always sounded good. They were produced synthetically and mastered digitally. (DDD)
> Many would argue that its not music but the question was reguarding SQ.
> As far as actual instrumentation is concerned, Ive always been a fan of GRP records. Its a jazz fusion label from the 80s and 90s. They always paid close attention to recording details on most of those records.
> Obviously QJ. Brilliant producer.
> 
> On a side note, I would add that alot of 70s disco had appreciable sound value.
> Off the top of my head, "The Brothers Johnson", "STOMP".
> Everything Earth Wind and Fire.


Have to agree regarding the GRP label. EMI, Telarc, & Blue Note as well.

I've got an Old School Soul Party 3 Disc Compilation that has quite a few tracks that were really well-recorded.

And check out the Digital BASSics Compilation for some excellent SQ Bass tracks. 




Bchester6 said:


> I have a wide genre of music that I listen to but my go-to for tuning a system would have to be Radiohead, In Rainbows album or anyting made by Beck. As far as my idea of SQ, my reference point is always going to be making my system replicate the music as if I were wearing a good set of headphones. Everything should come at you evenly and perfectly balanced so that you're engulfed by the sound in a true stereo form. Subwoofer integration with the front stage is the biggest challenge for most and this fascination with bass heavy systems is something we did in high school which was ultimately a dick measuring contest. I run gobs of class AB power not because I like loud but because I like to control my components without my equipment having to break a sweat doing it. I hope this doesn't offend anyone as it is not my intention but you asked so there it is.


No offense taken!

And Radiohead and Beck are two of my favorites as well, and I completely agree regarding the SQ on most of their albums.

Here is the first "public" performance of Subterranean Homesick Alien and a "different" track from Beck... "Mexico" by Beck - KCRW Rare On Air.

Headphones can be a great reference for tuning your car or home system as it takes the "room" out of the equation, and its much easier to identity the proper imaging, staging, and tonality of the recording. Although most headphones do just an average job when it comes to replicating the DEPTH of the Soundstage.

However, on really dynamic and bass-heavy tracks such as the _Prokofiev Concerto for Bass Drum_ that I posted, there is no better way to experience it than with a home or car stereo speaker + subwoofer system that is properly tuned! You just can't replicate the tactile and physical experience of all of that air moving & resonating within the room and your entire body!


----------



## bbfoto

I just ran across another folder on one of my HDDs with a small collection of SQ tracks that I use to evaluate the system after my initial and subsequent DSP tuning sessions. While it is not a commercially released "SQ Album", I figured that some people might still be interested. It's highly probable that you already have at least a few of these tracks (see the attached track list), but here ya' go...

bbfoto DIYMA SQ Tuning Evaluation Tracks - D/L

.


----------



## VegasStereo

Wynton Marsalis ?


----------



## gijoe

bbfoto said:


> Have to agree regarding the GRP label.  EMI, Telarc, & Blue Note as well.
> 
> I've got an Old School Soul Party 3 Disc Compilation that has quite a few tracks that were really well-recorded.
> 
> And check out the Digital BASSics Compilation for some excellent SQ Bass tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken!
> 
> And Radiohead and Beck are two of my favorites as well, and I completely agree regarding the SQ on most of their albums.
> 
> Here is the first "public" performance of Subterranean Homesick Alien and a "different" track from Beck... "Mexico" by Beck - KCRW Rare On Air.
> 
> Headphones can be a great reference for tuning your car or home system as it takes the "room" out of the equation, and its much easier to identity the proper imaging, staging, and tonality of the recording. Although most headphones do just an average job when it comes to replicating the DEPTH of the Soundstage.
> 
> However, on really dynamic and bass-heavy tracks such as the _Prokofiev Concerto for Bass Drum_ that I posted, there is no better way to experience it than with a home or car stereo speaker + subwoofer system that is properly tuned! You just can't replicate the tactile and physical experience of all of that air moving & resonating within the room and your entire body!


I really fell in love with Radiohead once I started listening to their albums with headphones. In Rainbows is probably my favorite of them all. Ok Computer, and Kid A are great, and tend to get more attention, but for me, it's all about In Rainbows.

Having said that. Headphones image well, but they don't stage well. We may be splitting hairs on the difference, but headphones place the "stage" inside your head, not out in front of you. They image amazingly well, every sound can be located with pinpoint accuracy, but there is no stage like there is with traditional speakers.

Headphones and typical speakers offer 2 distinctly different types of stereo. For me, some albums are better with headphones, and some are better with stereo speakers. I can enjoy In Rainbows either way, but headphones are my preferred approach to Radiohead.


----------



## bertholomey

Really good mix Billy! Really enjoying the tracks I didn’t already have. Thanks for sharing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Really good mix Billy! Really enjoying the tracks I didn’t already have. Thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks Jason.

If you or any of the others guys that have downloaded these tracks have the time, can you check to see if any of the tracks have a low-level static present mostly in the right channel??? I may have to re-rip and re-upload these tracks if so. Gremlins... 

Thanks.

Will also try to upload another "Album of the Evening" in the other thread soon.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> If you or any of the others guys that have downloaded these tracks have the time, can you check to see if any of the tracks have a low-level static present mostly in the right channel??? I may have to re-rip and re-upload these tracks if so. Gremlins...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Will also try to upload another "Album of the Evening" in the other thread soon.


Yes - I can tell you now that a couple of the tracks did have exactly what you described - was listening on the home system while working yesterday......wait, what?......pause......ok, in the track  I can’t remember which ones they were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Yes - I can tell you now that a couple of the tracks did have exactly what you described - was listening on the home system while working yesterday......wait, what?......pause......ok, in the track  I can’t remember which ones they were.


LOL. Thanks Jason. Sorry for the scare! Gotta figure out WTH is going on.


----------



## bbfoto

Just stumbled across this Free Download from *Bowers & Wilkins* from 2015. It is "*The Lake Poets - Live from The Minster*". 

Can't tell you if you'd like it, but it is recorded well. The Links didn't trigger any of my malware/spyware/virus detectors and I also did a virus scan of the Zip archive file before extracting it and it came up clean....but download at your own risk. 

Links:

The Lake Poets - Live from The Minster - ALAC format zip archive

The Lake Poets - Live from The Minster - 24/96 FLAC format zip archive


----------



## Married_Man

Erik Kunzel and the Cincinnati pops orchestra - Time Warp.

Be very careful with this one. You can damage your system.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegenuinearticle

SaturnSL1 said:


> Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged
> Tool - Lateralus
> Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> Those are my top three for tuning and critical listening. Brothers In Arms by DS is amazing too but I don't have that on CD  I need to get on that.


Agreed...Alice in chains unplugged is recorded ridiculously well. Its damn near holographic. The engineer knew what they were doing with this one...


----------



## VegasStereo

Thegenuinearticle said:


> Agreed...Alice in chains unplugged is recorded ridiculously well. Its damn near holographic. The engineer knew what they were doing with this one...


Thats a great record! ?


----------



## ~Maxx

This is an interesting thread. I couldn't do more than thumb through, but I did find a couple I'll need to check out. Thanks!

While the standards have already been mentioned, I thought I'd add a couple of my go-to's...

One of the first albums I reach for when tuning up a system is "Folk Singer" by Muddy Waters. Great acoustic album that you can really dial things in with based on the timbre of different instruments. And the vocal has such depth you can really achieve a great starting balance. 

Another one I never hear mentioned (and it's probably more of a guilty pleasure) is Rob Zombies "Hellbilly Deluxe". When I'm pretty well done dialing things in I like to make sure I hit it with something fairly hard. This is not a dynamic album by any stretch. But frequencies are very clear and well seperated. 

Happy listening!


----------



## VegasStereo

The soundtrack to the movie "Bloodline". Really cool 80s synthesizer stuff.


----------



## Porsche

ry cooder "jazz" is awsome


----------



## bbfoto

Maybe not everyone's cup o' tea but try to give this one at least one thorough listen. There's some variety in the tracks and some really excellent dynamics, imaging/staging, and instruments.

Recorded by the infamous Rudy Van Gelder.

*Cowboy Bebop O.S.T. 1 - The Seatbelts (2003, CD & Vinyl LP)*

The links below are a bootleg LP. Get the original and Official 1998 CD which is even better SQ.  They also made a 2018 Limited Edition Official Re-Issue with Blu-Rays and Vinyl LPs, but that is EXTREMELY hard to find and $$$. Check Discogs for the various releases.













Original/Official/Better Quality....


----------



## bbfoto

As always, YMMV...

New Free 2020 "Audiophile" Hi-Res Sampler album from "The Audiophiliac" (Steve Guttenberg) and Chesky Records.

It's free to download in most formats on Bandcamp if you sign up to receive the Chesky Records Email Newsletter. You can unsubscribe at any time.

2020 Audiophiliac/Chesky Records Sampler Album - Bandcamp Download


----------



## NoTraction

Paul Simon - Graceland
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Supertramp - Breakfast in America


----------



## thedynoguy

I forgot about Graceland! Thx for the reminder


----------



## lingling1337

Are Pbthal vinyl rips still available anywhere? The dynamics on a good vinyl rip are insane.

EDIT: Mirror Spock are even better, ultimate audiophile recordings of MFSL vinyl. They only do The Beatles tho.


----------



## bbfoto

NoTraction said:


> Paul Simon - Graceland
> Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
> Supertramp - Breakfast in America



ALL great albums.  

Regarding Supertramp, I prefer their album, *Even in the Quietest Moments...*


----------



## NoTraction

bbfoto said:


> ALL great albums.
> 
> Regarding Supertramp, I prefer their album, *Even in the Quietest Moments...*


Good choice


----------



## bbfoto

Porsche said:


> ry cooder "jazz" is awsome


"Nobody" is probably my favorite here.

Not on this album so much, where Mark Stevens played on a few tracks, but Ry really appreciated good drummers & percussion to reinforce his ideas. He and Jim Keltner's collaborations resulted in some amazing music.


----------



## Machine7

Sting “Nothing Like the Sun”
Extreme “3 Sides to Every Story”


----------



## NoTraction

Sing has some very good musical albums


----------



## bbfoto

Nice List Here (NOT just Cat Stevens!):









What are you listening to in 2020 and WHY might anyone be interested?


The Very Best of Cat Stevens.




community.naimaudio.com


----------



## Ge0

I haven't read all 39 pages of this thread. But, Gojira's "THE LINK ALIVE" is perhaps the best recorded metal live show performance I have ever listened to. The recording engineers had it spot on here...

Ge0


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> I haven't read all 39 pages of this thread. But, Gojira's "THE LINK ALIVE" is perhaps the best recorded metal live show performance I have ever listened to. The recording engineers had it spot on here...
> 
> Ge0


Agreed.

LOL, yeah, there's A LOT to sift through!

*naim* have also released a lot of their own SQ compilation/sampler discs for their customers for years. Most of these discs are REALLY good...always at least a few gems on them.


----------



## bbfoto

KILLER Floor Tom drum attack and decay, and drums in general! Great bass line and energy. And a very percussive and distinct, realistic piano (hear the impact and space around each hammer strike)...






Bach: Little Fugue in G minor, BWV 578 by Jacques Loussier Trio on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Bach: Little Fugue in G minor, BWV 578 by Jacques Loussier Trio on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com











This is a mix of Classical/Opera & Electronic EFX. It's one of those tracks that will "draw you in" especially if the dynamics, subtleties, and passion in the vocals are reproduced convincingly, along with the resonance of the cellos & strings.

But this track has another unusual and special aspect to it in terms of "high resolution detail" that must also be reproduced accurately in order for it to be compelling:

There are some very dynamic & transient R2D2-like electronic "blips" & "blurps'' that transition back & forth accross the soundstage very quickly from extreme right & left.

IME, both the amplifiers and the speakers must be up to the task to reproduce these CLEANLY, especially in regards to the Detail, Speed, and a Lack of Resonance or ringing/smearing from the tweeters. They should be very crisp or sharp, no smearing and no compression in the transients.


----------



## Ge0

NoTraction said:


> Sing has some very good musical albums


Sting???

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Jazz pianist Patricia Barber "Cafe Blue" will shred a bad system with her vocal dynamics. It also has some good beats and killer drum solos. A few songs suck. But that's the same way with most albums.

Ge0


----------



## KDunlap

Ge0 said:


> Jazz pianist Patricia Barber "Cafe Blue" will shred a bad system with her vocal dynamics. It also has some good beats and killer drum solos. A few songs suck. But that's the same way with most albums.
> 
> Ge0


Song : Black magic woman. The drum solo at the end is amazing. If you haven’t already, give it a listen 👍


----------



## bbfoto

Ge0 said:


> Jazz pianist Patricia Barber "Cafe Blue" will shred a bad system with her vocal dynamics. It also has some good beats and killer drum solos. A few songs suck. But that's the same way with most albums.
> 
> Ge0


Try the Holly Cole Trio's, "Spring Can Really Hang You Up The Most" from the "Girl Talk" album for vocal dynamics, purity, imaging, and range.

Great piano and upright acoustic bass track as well.


----------



## bang>bank

The album Unravelling by Elise Trouw has great sound in terms of sq. However I prefer her live loop songs from before the album was released. Her music is soft female vocals with mild gutair, piano, drums. Jazz-pop, maybe nu r&b

Then theres Alina Baraz, she has a couple nice albums then theres a new one that sounds more professionally tuned but has more of a general audience feel to it. Female vocals, r&b or soft hip hop/jazz. 
One old album has some dubstep qualities to some songs, other old album has more of a jazz feel. 

No idea what the levels are but these albums are very pleasant to the ear


----------



## Jaloosk

Thumbs up on Alina Baraz


----------



## Bchester6

Jaloosk said:


> Thumbs up on Alina Baraz


Yes she's a constant on my playlist. Flying Lotus is good one as well.


----------



## Jaloosk

Quincy Jones; Q’s Jook Joint


----------



## Bayboy

Jaloosk said:


> Quincy Jones; Q’s Jook Joint


That album is recorded quite well although I find the tracks in The Dude album more appealing. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDT FAN

Jennifer Warnes - Famous Blue Raincoat


----------



## The Italian

Man, this is a loooong thread! I won't even pretend that I went through it other than skimming but I'll throw a few out. They may have been mentioned already.

Pink Floyd (Dark Side of the Moon)
Steely Dan (Aja)
George Michael (Faith)
These may or may not be your cup of tea. In fact, not all of them are mine. But they can expose failings in a system.

Now if your car looks like this, I don't think you need to bother...😂


----------



## Jaloosk

SQ standards such as Jennifer Warnes, Pink Floyd, Eagles, Tracey Chapman, Fleeteood Mac etc. have all been mentioned many times in this thread. Anything a little less known you guys would recommend?


----------



## CDT FAN

Jaloosk said:


> SQ standards such as Jennifer Warnes, Pink Floyd, Eagles, Tracey Chapman, Fleeteood Mac etc. have all been mentioned many times in this thread. Anything a little less known you guys would recommend?


----------



## Bayboy

Jaloosk said:


> SQ standards such as Jennifer Warnes, Pink Floyd, Eagles, Tracey Chapman, Fleeteood Mac etc. have all been mentioned many times in this thread. Anything a little less known you guys would recommend?


Nicolay has been a favorite of mine lately although his music is electronic. Still recorded pretty good and is something different 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

TANNOY 2020 ULTIMATE DEMO TRACK LIST PDF



https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/315136/Ultimate%20Tannoy%20Playlist.pdf


----------



## mur3633

Eagles - Hotel California 24K DCC Gold CD
Pink Floyd - The Dark side of Moon 24K Gold
The Who - Live at Leeds 24K Gold
The Doors - L.A. Woman 24K Gold
Iron Maiden - Black Triangle CDs
Metallica - Ride the lightning and Master of Puppets 24K Gold CD
Deep Purple - Made in Japan 24K Gold CD
Eric Clapton - Layla MFSL


----------



## bbfoto

I came across this live performance through a recent search for jazz drummer, Lee Pearson.

I realize that not many may enjoy this genre of music, but if you enjoy female jazz vocals and jazz standards (a la Diana Krall), this is an absolutely fantastic recording of a live performance with top notch performers/musicians.

This live performance is honestly recorded better than a lot of studio albums...

Paige Wroble, Chris Grasso, Blake Meister & Lee Pearson at Blue House Live! - YouTube Blue House Productions


----------



## oldschoolADS

Chesky label samplers
DMB Warehouse live discs
103.7 Live from the Music Lounge (Seattle) although other cities do this too.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I just strolled through this thread…even found myself posting 6-7 years ago. lol
It made me realize I need to buy a CD player…I don’t currently have one in any car or at home but I have a pile of CD’s I gathered from people putting together their own demo discs…and I can’t remember what’s on them. Insert sad face here…now off to ebay.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Let's revisit some 80's stuff:

*Simple Minds: New Gold Dream* - the remastered version is by far the BEST sounding CD in my 2,000+ collection, the bass is super clear and punchy, a great recording, made even better thru remastering! For the jazz guys, Herbie Hancock appears on one song with a amazing solo, here's a sample:






*Peter Murphy: **Deep *- Was recorded DDD, so it should be no surprise how great the CD remastered version sounds. Peter is a remarkable vocalist, deep and pure in every way, in the same vein as Bowie! And Peter was at his height during this recording. Here is a couple of samples, the first feature super clear acoustic guitar and vocals that send shivers up my spine even, after after 32 years...! The second is a bit faster, but again captures the shear brilliance of his vocals...


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> Let's revisit some 80's stuff:
> 
> *Simple Minds: New Gold Dream* - the remastered version is by far the BEST sounding CD in my 2,000+ collection, the bass is super clear and punchy, a great recording, made even better thru remastering! For the jazz guys, Herbie Hancock appears on one song with a amazing solo, here's a sample:


I think that I posted about this album a while back in the _What Are You Listening To Today?_ thread, and I agree. It was chosen to be released on SACD for a reason.  It's an all-time favorite.

Peter Murphy is great here as well.


----------



## SWAGDADDY

Absolute must have song for an SQ system demo 100000% 
The **** he does with a 12 string in this tune just isn't fair








Also - any Prince album or any Peter Gabriel album. Seriously, anything with Prince on it was mastered to near perfection IMO


----------



## bbfoto

SWAGDADDY said:


> Absolute must have song for an SQ system demo 100000%
> The **** he does with a 12 string in this tune just isn't fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - any Prince album or any Peter Gabriel album. Seriously, anything with Prince on it was mastered to near perfection IMO


I can't argue with that. _Keith Don't Go_ is an exceptional track. But I guess that I've just heard it too many times now and it's lost its luster.

It's been posted here before, but for some reason, I never tire of hearing this one, even though he's missing one string. 






"OCEAN - 2012" is available in 24-bit in WAV, FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps MP3 here...






Ocean (2012) – John Butler Trio







johnbutlertrio.com






Can't argue with the production quality or musicality of Prince or Peter Gabriel albums either.

Many of their songs are Demo Tracks in my SQ playlist and will reveal certain specific issues or positive attributes in a system. But again, I've heard most of them too many times now. Good for a throwback now and again, though!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> I can't argue with that. _Keith Don't Go_ is an exceptional track. But I guess that I've just heard it too many times now and it's lost its luster.
> 
> It's been posted here before, but for some reason, I never tire of hearing this one, even though he's missing one string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OCEAN - 2012" is available in 24-bit in WAV, FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps MP3 here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean (2012) – John Butler Trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnbutlertrio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with the production quality or musicality of Prince or Peter Gabriel albums either.
> 
> Many of their songs are Demo Tracks in my SQ playlist and will reveal certain specific issues or positive attributes in a system. But again, I've heard most of them too many times now. Good for a throwback now and again, though!


I’m in agreement bb - I have listened to the 5 or 6 versions of Ocean back to back, and this version especially......and being able to see him play that is phenomenal. I marvel at the ability to play that quickly......when I watch him, the words carpel tunnel always come to mind. Thanks for the link - I’m going to replace my YouTube grab with a good ‘copy’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I’m in agreement bb - I have listened to the 5 or 6 versions of Ocean back to back, and this version especially......and being able to see him play that is phenomenal. I marvel at the ability to play that quickly......when I watch him, the words carpel tunnel always come to mind. Thanks for the link - I’m going to replace my YouTube grab with a good ‘copy’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I questioned whether I wanted to spend $8.00 for essentially one track that I already had on MP3......well, it was worth it! Brilliant on the 2 channel!!! From the detail of the strings, the hand pops on the body of the guitar, to the foot stomp - this track completely fills this room! The sound stage is expansive! 

Thanks again bb! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWAGDADDY

I can't believe I forgot to mention this album: 




The production quality is equally as amazing as the music that a studio hall filled with 2 dozen or so young master musicians is able to create. Highly recommend SNARKY PUPPY


----------



## Bayboy

SWAGDADDY said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention this album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The production quality is equally as amazing as the music that a studio hall filled with 2 dozen or so young master musicians is able to create. Highly recommend SNARKY PUPPY


Snarky Puppy has some intoxicating cuts that are extremely well recorded. Haven't listened to them in a while. Think I'll breakout a few selections this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28

bbfoto said:


> I can't argue with that. _Keith Don't Go_ is an exceptional track. But I guess that I've just heard it too many times now and it's lost its luster.
> 
> It's been posted here before, but for some reason, I never tire of hearing this one, even though he's missing one string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OCEAN - 2012" is available in 24-bit in WAV, FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps MP3 here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean (2012) – John Butler Trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnbutlertrio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with the production quality or musicality of Prince or Peter Gabriel albums either.
> 
> Many of their songs are Demo Tracks in my SQ playlist and will reveal certain specific issues or positive attributes in a system. But again, I've heard most of them too many times now. Good for a throwback now and again, though!


Good call on that John Butler tune! It's not exactly my kind of music (Rock, Classic Rock, a tiny bit of Pop and Rap), but I cannot resist someone playing the hell out of a guitar! You inspired my very first digital download (not kidding)!


----------



## ckirocz28

Can anyone name the Michael Jackson song that has a guy pounding on a door and yelling at the beginning of the song? I'd love a link to a legit purchasable flac download too. Thanks.
Edit: I've only heard part of it once when skipping through an acquaintances demo cd.


----------



## bertholomey

ckirocz28 said:


> Can anyone name the Michael Jackson song that has a guy pounding on a door and yelling at the beginning of the song? I'd love a link to a legit purchasable flac download too. Thanks.
> Edit: I've only heard part of it once when skipping through an acquaintances demo cd.


Black And White

Not sure about a good copy though....


----------



## mumbles

I've always been fond of Saga's album, Worlds Apart... mostly synth arrangements but has quite a bit of spacey floating voices and effects;
Wind Him Up


----------



## ckirocz28

bertholomey said:


> Black And White
> 
> Not sure about a good copy though....


That's not it, but I've never seen that video, it's quite funny. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Stycker

Black or White is the proper song. The door pounding is on the album but not in the video.


----------



## clange2485

bbfoto said:


> I can't argue with that. _Keith Don't Go_ is an exceptional track. But I guess that I've just heard it too many times now and it's lost its luster.
> 
> It's been posted here before, but for some reason, I never tire of hearing this one, even though he's missing one string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OCEAN - 2012" is available in 24-bit in WAV, FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps MP3 here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean (2012) – John Butler Trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnbutlertrio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with the production quality or musicality of Prince or Peter Gabriel albums either.
> 
> Many of their songs are Demo Tracks in my SQ playlist and will reveal certain specific issues or positive attributes in a system. But again, I've heard most of them too many times now. Good for a throwback now and again, though!


Thanks for posting this! Can’t wait to get my system dialed in and revisit this.


----------



## ckirocz28

Stycker said:


> Black or White is the proper song. The door pounding is on the album but not in the video.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Learned Monkey

OK, I know I'm a New Kid here, but I've picked up some superb albums from this thread.

By way of a 'Thankyou' I'll offer Lamb, What Sound. The whole album is a superb recording, with Gabriel being a particular highlight.






I don't know if Lamb have made it across the pond from Jolly 'Ole England?

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## juliannn

your vid is unavailble




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 ​


----------



## Learned Monkey

juliannn said:


> your vid is unavailble


uh, it appears to be blocked to north america??? Sorry!

Was meant as a thankyou, became a tease... okay, have this instead! Alon Mor, this was actually on one of PSSound's playlists, but I haven't seen it mentioned on this thread!


----------



## mzmtg

Learned Monkey said:


> uh, it appears to be blocked to north america??? Sorry!
> 
> Was meant as a thankyou, became a tease... okay, have this instead! Alon Mor, this was actually on one of PSSound's playlists, but I haven't seen it mentioned on this thread!


I just discovered this on the PS Sound playlist as well. It's mind blowing.


----------



## SWAGDADDY

If you like music on the harder side, but still demand top tier musicianship -
Animals as Leaders

2 dudes on 8 string electric guitars and a drummers. Their music is extremely well mixed and mastered. The low end is up in the mix and smooth as butter. Their music sounds really good on even pretty basic systems


----------



## Eatmore Bacon

Remastered Chicago and Steely Dan. Love the horns.


----------



## bbfoto

Probably mentioned previously, but worth another...

Massive Attack's _*Heligoland*_ album. Just check out the track, *Paradise Circus*.

Really fantastic on a great system.


----------



## GB4runner

Dire Straits - Dire Straits
The Ultimate Demonstration Disc By Chesky Records
Nils Lofgren Band Live


----------



## mzmtg

All of the NPR Tiny Desk series seem to have amazing recording and mastering:









Tiny Desk


Intimate concerts, recorded live at the desk of All Songs Considered host Bob Boilen.




www.npr.org







https://www.youtube.com/c/nprmusic


----------



## bertholomey

mzmtg said:


> All of the NPR Tiny Desk series seem to have amazing recording and mastering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny Desk
> 
> 
> Intimate concerts, recorded live at the desk of All Songs Considered host Bob Boilen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/nprmusic


That Bonobo set was amazing!!! I love that album, and I love this take on it - I wish I could find a decent res version to download - guess I’ll have to do the YouTube to MP3 thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

